# All Cellphone Operator Related Discussions



## madnish30 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Folks, 

All Cellphone Operators/Network providers related discussion to go into this thread. This includes petitions, future plans, tariff plans, discount offers etc etc.

Any thread posted related to network operators will be merged into this. 

This is a process to keep the general section neat and clean, as over the past few months we have seen many repeat threads, especially regarding ATT and T-Mobile.

Hope you co-operate.
If you are looking for something specific for your device you can always search this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## timf76 (Jun 10, 2010)

*25% Discount for sprint service*

I'm not sure if this was ever posted before but I have found a way to get a 25% discount off most Sprint plans.

A) sign up for an AIM Mail email account   
https://new.aol.com/productsweb/?promocode=825960&ncid=txtlnkuswebr00000040

B) go to the corp discount page on the sprint site and enter your aim mail account as your business email address.
http://sprint.p.delivery.net/m/p/nxt/ais/wdyw.asp?id12=UHPCHP_Link_EmployeeDiscounts

Sprint will then send you an e-mail with a link to a private store that says you are a Time Warner employee and you get a 25% discount.

Plans with this discount cost less than on the current sero plans.


Remember to use coupon code save50 to get a $50 invoice credit on new service!

Thats it

let me know how it works out.


----------



## Albaholic (Jun 10, 2010)

That's pretty sick if it works. I can get a EVP discount through my workplace and was told that they don't do discounts on the simply everything plans.


----------



## LordLugard (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm, 2yr contract for 25% off bill...hmmm


----------



## timf76 (Jun 12, 2010)

LordLugard said:


> Hmm, 2yr contract for 25% off bill...hmmm

Click to collapse



From what I am aware of to establish a new line of service always requires a 2 year contract..... so why not save 25%


----------



## blae (Jun 14, 2010)

Just signed up. Listed my company as Time Warner Cable. Hopefully I don't end up in jail for fraud. I'll post back here whenever they email me.


----------



## djteotancolis (Jun 14, 2010)

blae said:


> Just signed up. Listed my company as Time Warner Cable. Hopefully I don't end up in jail for fraud. I'll post back here whenever they email me.

Click to collapse



you could probably list the company you work for? that way it wont be fraud


----------



## Albaholic (Jun 14, 2010)

djteotancolis said:


> you could probably list the company you work for? that way it wont be fraud

Click to collapse



Different companies get different discounts. My workplace for example only gets 15%


----------



## ChadMichels (Jun 15, 2010)

Im about to switch as my workplace offers a 15% discount.  Interesting about the 50 dollar credit. Is that something I just haven't heard about?  Is everyone eligible for that?  And I assume you have to order online?


----------



## Trentseven (Jun 15, 2010)

Currently on a free and clear 3000 minute concession line for $20 bucks a month (unlim data, text, etc), but considering doing this as I leave Best buy mobile in 2 months and most likely lose my amazing plan.


----------



## Albaholic (Jun 15, 2010)

ChadMichels said:


> Im about to switch as my workplace offers a 15% discount.  Interesting about the 50 dollar credit. Is that something I just haven't heard about?  Is everyone eligible for that?  And I assume you have to order online?

Click to collapse



Not everyone is eligible. You can check at evpdiscount.com


----------



## timf76 (Jun 16, 2010)

Trentseven said:


> Currently on a free and clear 3000 minute concession line for $20 bucks a month (unlim data, text, etc), but considering doing this as I leave Best buy mobile in 2 months and most likely lose my amazing plan.

Click to collapse



I have a plan like this. Did you try to get the EVO on it?


----------



## djteotancolis (Jun 16, 2010)

timf76 said:


> I have a plan like this. Did you try to get the EVO on it?

Click to collapse



where did you get such a plan/?


----------



## Shushunmire (Jun 16, 2010)

timf76 said:


> I have a plan like this. Did you try to get the EVO on it?

Click to collapse



I'm getting this plan when I move to Sprint. Because of the extra data charge for the EVO 4G, the plan is $30, instead of $20 like normal employee plans.


----------



## timf76 (Jun 16, 2010)

djteotancolis said:


> where did you get such a plan/?

Click to collapse



I worked for a 3rd party dealer.


----------



## INeedYourHelp (Jun 16, 2010)

to bad there isn't something like this for verizon, they're the most $$$


----------



## timf76 (Jun 16, 2010)

INeedYourHelp said:


> to bad there isn't something like this for verizon, they're the most $$$

Click to collapse



there is



http://wiki.howardforums.com/index.php/Verizon_Corporate_Discount_List


----------



## josefcrist (Jun 16, 2010)

Trentseven said:


> Currently on a free and clear 3000 minute concession line for $20 bucks a month (unlim data, text, etc), but considering doing this as I leave Best buy mobile in 2 months and most likely lose my amazing plan.

Click to collapse




can you get me on this plan?


----------



## timf76 (Jun 17, 2010)

josefcrist said:


> can you get me on this plan?

Click to collapse



You can only get this plan if you work for a 3rd party dealer.


----------



## josefcrist (Jun 17, 2010)

do i have to prove it? what is the process that you want though to get this plan?


----------



## timf76 (Jun 18, 2010)

josefcrist said:


> do i have to prove it? what is the process that you want though to get this plan
> 
> Sprint Rep sets it up for 3rd party employees
> 
> http://www.besttechinc.net/AW/Dealer &  Demo Line/i_pp_demo_3rd_party_employee_program.pdf

Click to collapse


----------



## josefcrist (Jun 18, 2010)

timf76 said:


> josefcrist said:
> 
> 
> > do i have to prove it? what is the process that you want though to get this plan
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## blae (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got my email reply back 


> I am happy to confirm you will soon begin receiving 25% discount on your
> monthly recurring charges through Time Warner Employee.
> 
> It takes 1 to 2 bill cycles for you to see the discount on your invoice.
> ...

Click to collapse



All I did was use an @aim.com email account and state I work for Time Warner Cable.


----------



## timf76 (Jul 2, 2010)

blae said:


> Just got my email reply back
> 
> 
> All I did was use an @aim.com email account and state I work for Time Warner Cable.

Click to collapse



I'm Glad it worked out.


----------



## 1HappyPCSUser (Sep 11, 2010)

Aww man...I guess they stopped it because it did not work for me. Dang! Ant other tricks?


----------



## CkokRizzo (Nov 13, 2010)

I just applied for the discount using the info provided. 

Got my email this morning and they are going to apply it in the 1-2 billing cycle..
Here is the email i got.



> Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Your request has been approved and you will soon begin receiving Sprint
> discounts through Time Warner, including 25% on your Sprint monthly
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## timf76 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Still Works*

I'm glad this still works.


----------



## vires90 (Jan 1, 2011)

hey.. how can I add this if I am a existing customer?


----------



## vbetts (Jan 3, 2011)

Sprint doesn't check your employment records anymore, so it's easy to do this. We do it all the time at Radio Shack for some people. Here's the way we explain it.

Well it sucks that you lost your job at Time Warner!

Or

So I see you're not employed at Time Warner anymore...


----------



## vires90 (Jan 3, 2011)

so I am a current sprint customer.. how do i add the discount after following all the steps.. do i just fill out the request form???


----------



## robertw323 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Cox Enterprises Employee Discount*

This will only work if you are coming to Sprint as a new customer.

Cox Enterprises employees get the same discounts as Time Warner employees, and Cox has a "company store" web portal to purchase Sprint phones/plans online just like Time Warner has. The only difference with the Cox Enterprises company store is that there is no verification process, email or otherwise, to access their company store. Just go to: * coxenterpriseswireless.com * and on the right side of the page in a box entitled "Make 'em smile" you'll see a "Learn More" button. Click on that button and you're in the company store. Once you're inside the company store, click on plans, enter your zip and you'll see some of the plan descriptions have a blue bar at the bottom that say "Prices shown below reflect your private store discount."


----------



## jrtsan (Jan 6, 2011)

*Additional lines*

If I get one line through either time warner or Cox, do you think I'll get the same discount when I later add my wife and kids for 5 lines total?

I was here last for a cooked rom.  I've been wanting to switch from AT&T forever - I still use an 8925 HTC but use wireless as I don't want to have to pay the crazy price of 30/mo by att for what I can do now.  If I so much as buy my same exact model on ebay, the imea number will trip my account and charge me 30 for an 'upgrade'. 
Thanks for the tip.
James


----------



## mfmseth (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for the bump but can anyone tell me if this still works ?


----------



## Hawkijustin (Jan 14, 2011)

Enrollment in this offer is subject to Sprint's Terms and Conditions of service. 

Term and Early Termination Fee. By accepting this offer, you agree to a new TWO-YEAR term effective immediately. Except for eligible deactivations under our return policy, you agree to pay an EARLY TERMINATION FEE of up to $200 for each line of Service terminated early, in addition to other charges that may have accrued. Contracts starting after 11/2008 are subject to Sprint's prorated ETF policy ($200 through month 5 of term, decreasing $10 a month until a $50 minimum applies to remaining term.) Note: Enrollment in this discount offer does NOT impact handset upgrade eligibility.

Not really sure if i want to agree to a new two year contract. I just became a sprint premier customer and dont want to lose that.


----------



## GREYJUMP (Jan 17, 2011)

25% is cool as hell considering military only get 15, given you provide some employment info to sprint. I'm just happy to have something at a discount.


----------



## larry12345 (Jan 26, 2011)

I told them I work for cox enterprise. Which is cox cable. But i dont. They didnt ask for any proof and got 25% off. Been getting it forever a year.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2011)

Moved to Networking section


----------



## cathy007 (Jan 26, 2011)

*10% Discount on TMobile*

Hey guys! I got this from Fatwallet, the thread has been going viral... 
T Mobile discounts http://studentrate.com/StudentRate/sfsu/get-sfsu-student-deals/T-Mobile-Discounts-for-StudentRate-Members--/0
Contact 866-464-8662 option 3 and give promo code 13997TMOFAV. 
Expires 4/5/2011
MENTION THAT YOUR ARE A MEMBER OF STUDENTRATE TO QUALIFY FOR THE DISCOUNT AND HAVE STUDENT ID# READY

• 10% on qualifying monthly recurring charges for new and existing customers (includes voice, text & e-mail services)*exclusions apply
• Waived Activation Fees ($35 savings per line) 
• Free 2 Day Shipping
• FREE car charger with selected device through 866# only
• FREE and/or Discount Devices with new activation

It will extend your contract by 2 years but if you don't mind that it's a pretty legit deal.


----------



## StarlightML (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it only for new customers or can you also get the discount if you're already on TMobile?


----------



## cathy007 (Jan 27, 2011)

StarlightML said:


> Is it only for new customers or can you also get the discount if you're already on TMobile?

Click to collapse



To answer your question, I think it works for both because I remember seeing it on the deal, but again I am a new customer so I am not 100% sure. hope this helps!


----------



## iphonebaby (Jan 28, 2011)

I was intrigued so I called TMobile, it does extend your contract by 2 years so I wasn't sure that it was worth it for me... but I ended up just going for it.


----------



## drummr8 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's awesome, I'll have to try this!

thanks


----------



## emceerayd (Jan 29, 2011)

Can this be used in addition to any other discount you get? I already get 10% from my job, I wonder if they can be combined for 20% off?


----------



## TheBiles (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a note: Does not work for Flex Pay plans. So if you're like most students without any credit, you won't be able to get this discount until you've been with T=Mo for 6 months and gotten a standard post-paid plan.


----------



## tbaggz (Jan 31, 2011)

I can confirm both methods do work. my cousin renewed his contract with the time warner method,and i started new service with the cox page.credit check is instant and my **** credit passed somehow.use the save50 coupon code too.htc evo 4g for 62.50 a month + tax. 339 for phone with 150 mail in rebates.rooted my cousins white evo and havent got mine yet.thanx xda.


----------



## StarlightML (Jan 31, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Just a note: Does not work for Flex Pay plans. So if you're like most students without any credit, you won't be able to get this discount until you've been with T=Mo for 6 months and gotten a standard post-paid plan.

Click to collapse



That's a shame... Oh well I m sure some people will still find it worth it


----------



## bachopin (Feb 1, 2011)

Good deal indeed.


----------



## Solitaryangel (Feb 1, 2011)

thats gread


----------



## cathy007 (Feb 2, 2011)

emceerayd said:


> Can this be used in addition to any other discount you get? I already get 10% from my job, I wonder if they can be combined for 20% off?

Click to collapse



I don't think you can stack the discounts according to what i have read on other forums... but I would still call and ask


----------



## darenihill (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll definitely look into this


----------



## Misterjunky (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a very good Deal!!!


----------



## cathy007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad it helped  I actually got my first discounted bill today and I wanted to confirm that. never believe it until you see it on paper hehe


----------



## tismon (Feb 6, 2011)

tbaggz, were you able to get your phone? Has anyone else had any success with the cox link?


----------



## RoseBuds (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going to switch to T-Mobile when my current plan is up. When I'm at the store buying a new phone and getting a new plan, can I mention this studentrate.com/t-mobile discount?


----------



## Jjday7 (Feb 9, 2011)

If I was to purchase a phone on the 11th or 12th when they are free. How would I take advantage of these options?  I know the steps to take on the first post but will I be able to get the other options.  

 FREE waived activation
 FREE car charger with selected device through 866# only
 FREE and/or Discount Devices with new activation


----------



## StarlightML (Feb 10, 2011)

It shouldn't be an issue but if u call them they re usually decently helpful at tmobile


----------



## Jjday7 (Feb 10, 2011)

Still weighing my options on dropping Sprint. I will definitely keep this in mind. Sounds like a good deal and with the phones being free on the 11th and 12th it seems like a no brained


----------



## RoseBuds (Feb 10, 2011)

completely agree with you


----------



## worker1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to do this but I don't have a .edu address.  I attended one of the schools but that was 15 years ago. :sadpanda:

edit: can someone pm me their email address so I can tag onto their account as a friend?


----------



## kvNN_ (Feb 13, 2011)

sounds great


----------



## manrayboy (Feb 14, 2011)

thnx for the info


----------



## Btros (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome, gonna give this a try, thanks.


----------



## andrix10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## JellyBeans8899 (Feb 14, 2011)

Seems like a good deal. Thanks.


----------



## badd1e (Feb 14, 2011)

Ill be trying this one out thanks.


----------



## verysick (Feb 15, 2011)

I need a new phone

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## JellyBeans8899 (Feb 15, 2011)

I went to studentrate.com to try to find this deal. Do I have to actually register on the site to get access to the deal?


----------



## iphonebaby (Feb 16, 2011)

JellyBeans8899 said:


> I went to studentrate.com to try to find this deal. Do I have to actually register on the site to get access to the deal?

Click to collapse



Yah I had to register. really easy though if you have a .edu email


----------



## JellyBeans8899 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have an .edu email. Is there another way I can register??


----------



## MFisher13 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought they opened up the site to friends and family so I would think you didn't need an .edu email. Not sure though.


----------



## Pinktank (Feb 17, 2011)

having to commit for two years sucks for the consumer in this economy.


----------



## TheBiles (Feb 17, 2011)

Pinktank said:


> having to commit for two years sucks for the consumer in this economy.

Click to collapse



Why? You lock in the lowest contract rate you can get. If they increase it, that means changing your agreement and allowing you to walk away with a free phone. A phone contract isn't the same as an ARM. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseBuds (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't all phone plans lock you into 2 years?


----------



## TANKtr0n (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope. You can still get no contract plans, just have to pay for the phones out of pocket. No discounts. 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## JellyBeans8899 (Feb 17, 2011)

MFisher13 said:


> I thought they opened up the site to friends and family so I would think you didn't need an .edu email. Not sure though.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## cherokeefupa (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks ill give this a try!


----------



## Jacks0870 (Feb 18, 2011)

So 10% off for being a student? Any catches?


----------



## MFisher13 (Feb 18, 2011)

No catches. You just need to sign up on studentrate.com. and you'll prob end up finding other deals on the site you want to use as well, like I did.


----------



## Jacks0870 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks. I registered yesterday and found a ton of deals I want to use. This could be a problem haha


----------



## CrackerJacks (Feb 23, 2011)

MFisher13 said:


> I thought they opened up the site to friends and family so I would think you didn't need an .edu email. Not sure though.

Click to collapse



yeah they did. It's sweet!


----------



## Olizzz99 (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish T-Mobile worked on my campus... dropping calls left and right with AT&T grrr


----------



## boe (Mar 1, 2011)

*Simply Everything?*

Any way to get a discount on the simply everything plan?

I believe you can get it on the everything plan but not the simply everything plan?


I need about 1500 minutes for landline calls during the day - I work with businesses not people calling from cell phones so unlimited mobile to mobile does nothing for me.

I also need internet service - at least 100mb per month.

I don't care about text.


Thanks


----------



## boe (Mar 1, 2011)

tbaggz said:


> I can confirm both methods do work. my cousin renewed his contract with the time warner method,and i started new service with the cox page.credit check is instant and my **** credit passed somehow.use the save50 coupon code too.htc evo 4g for 62.50 a month + tax. 339 for phone with 150 mail in rebates.rooted my cousins white evo and havent got mine yet.thanx xda.

Click to collapse



What plan exactly did you go with?


----------



## wireless.praying.mantis (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread has been escalated up through Sprint's Sales and Marketing channel to correct the NVP exploit flaw in the system people as unless your company has a NVP agreement with Sprint, you should not be entitled to a NVP discount for which you do not qualify.


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 2, 2011)

What if they find out somehow that you're not an employee at time warner, kinda shady


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 2, 2011)

*Get 15%-23% off your Sprint bill today...*

This is a pretty sweet Sprint deal I thought I'd share with you all. 

You can get 15%-23% off your monthly bill, a$50 service credit, $25 rebate, $100 Mail in rebate, free car charger, and if you switch your cell # from another carrier to Sprint you get $125 service credit............which would make your phone pretty much free.

Here's a link to a form you have to fill out if you're interested. Then you will be contacted by a rep.    Sprint Discount Form

Hope you enjoy the savings


----------



## Zopaa (Mar 2, 2011)

And if you're not a student than how would this be relevant? Also what is the "StudentRate PromoCode:" ?


----------



## boe (Mar 2, 2011)

*Shady?*

Hmm,  What do I think is shady - 

Telling people that the plan has unlimited data but then saying if you want to use a smartphone it is $10 more for data to cover "the rich experience".   I think I'll lend you $100 at 5% annual interest but if you want to leave my bank with $100 you'll have to pay a $20 surcharge.

Flouting the Carterfone regulations passed in 1968 to prevent the only carrier at the time ATT from limiting you to buying only their handsets.   Even though Verizon phones work fine on Sprint's network, Sprint locks you in by using ESNs so you have to buy phones from them if you want to use their service.   Cell carriers have paid the politicians absurd money to prevent much regulation on them.

The obvious collusion between carriers keeping rates far higher than those in other countries. 

While cable, dsl, fios, and Tier providers all keep lowering their rates and increasing bandwidth, cell carriers keep raising their rates even when they are backending VOIP technology to increase their capacity and lower rates without informing the customer which can decrease the call quality.  

I'm pretty sure they make a profit on all service - discount or no - so no, I wouldn't feel any pangs in my conscience by using an available discount.


----------



## anthonyandrews (Mar 2, 2011)

RoseBuds said:


> What if they find out somehow that you're not an employee at time warner, kinda shady

Click to collapse



I think that if they find out they can terminate your service.

I doubt they will do that, I think they will just take away that discount from the effective date forward.

I really doubt that anybody will go to jail for taking an undeserved discount.

The simplest way is to just not take a discount that you are not entitled to.

Join a credit union, and get your 15% off legitimately. Don't be greedy and expect more.


----------



## MFisher13 (Mar 2, 2011)

This deal's been around for a while now. When you fill out that form and someone contacts you, they don't ask anything about you being a student, so it works for everyone. You can leave studentrate promo code blank


----------



## big_bake (Mar 3, 2011)

Gotta love finding loopholes in the system. Already have a discount though.


----------



## Floraaa (Mar 3, 2011)

good stuff, thanks op


----------



## JackieOoo (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel your pain. I get crap service on my campus too that's why I'm thinking of switching to T-Mobile or Sprint, haven't decided yet.


----------



## sajmon128 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## JackieOoo (Mar 8, 2011)

So with all the rebates does it add up to pretty much a free phone?


----------



## Frost25 (Mar 9, 2011)

This might be a repeat question but I just saw this thread and it sounds like a good deal. I have to sign up on another website to get it?


----------



## Frost25 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmm I'm with Tmo right now but if this deal is for real I may contemplate switching over.


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 10, 2011)

Frost25 said:


> Hmm I'm with Tmo right now but if this deal is for real I may contemplate switching over.

Click to collapse



It is for real and if you want to switch from tmo and keep your same # you get the limited time offer of $125 service credit, which is sick.


----------



## MFisher13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Frost25 said:


> This might be a repeat question but I just saw this thread and it sounds like a good deal. I have to sign up on another website to get it?

Click to collapse



Ya you just have to sign up on studentrate.com, you just need to give them your email to register then you can get the deal.


----------



## Frost25 (Mar 11, 2011)

RoseBuds said:


> It is for real and if you want to switch from tmo and keep your same # you get the limited time offer of $125 service credit, which is sick.

Click to collapse



oh wow that's pretty good. You said "limited time offer"..do you know how long that's going on for?? and how long is the rest of the deal going on for?


----------



## Frost25 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok, so I registered, now where can I find the info for the deal?


----------



## ArmitageID (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm....darn. Already have sprint. Oh well. Thanks for the post!


----------



## jesusprice (Mar 14, 2011)

vires90 said:


> so I am a current sprint customer.. how do i add the discount after following all the steps.. do i just fill out the request form???

Click to collapse




Go to http://sprint.p.delivery.net/m/p/nxt/ais/wdyw.asp

I just did I had current sprint account. Now I'm receiving an additional 25% off my service.


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 14, 2011)

Frost25 said:


> oh wow that's pretty good. You said "limited time offer"..do you know how long that's going on for?? and how long is the rest of the deal going on for?

Click to collapse



The $125 Sprint offer expires 4/16. Not sure how long the StudentRate deal will go on for.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 14, 2011)

I bet a few people may jump on this plan.

Sent from my ADR6300 using......blah blah you get the idea.


----------



## _ice_ (Mar 14, 2011)

*Guide to lowering your monthly T-mobile bill*

Okay since I am a loyal xda member, and a loyal T-mobile customer I will share my experience with the JD power and associate customer service award winners. 

Anyway so basically I have 3 lines, 2 Lines running mytouch 4g's, 1 with a older LG.
our plan consists of
750 minutes- ehh add a line $5 each I believe
unlimited nights and weekends
unlimited texts for all 3 devices- $20 a month extra
unlimited 4g web for 2 devices- $30 per line @ $60
premium handset protection for 2 devices: $13 for both $6.something each

my total bill every month came to $178 
after talking to customer loyalty and migration I lowered it to a whopping $128 after tax (Had to sacrifice the premium insurance plans since we baby our devices)

I am a student so I decided to do some digging to lower my bills..and this is what I got.

Now if you're a student or a relative of a student that is in your account this will work 100%! 

*part I:*

to get a *10% discount* (new or existing customers):

1. go to: *http://www.studenrate.com*

2. register as either a student or a parent (if you do not go to school)

3. confirm your account

4. call T-mobile account migration/ govt discounts @ *877-453-8824*

5. Ask them about the student discount plan (tell them you found it at studentrate.com) and ask if you are eligible for anything

6. Agent will ask for your name and password- give it to them!

7. Then he/she will ask for a promo code, use: *13997TMOFAV * you may also be eligible for discount on a device upgrade/ free equipment! (I didn't get it  since I got my device a month ago) and this will also work for the 10% discount!

8. The agent will apply your discount, to check ask him when it will reflect on tmobile.com account (should take 24-48 hours)

9. Ask them to transfer you to *customer loyalty* center

*Part II: *  (existing customers only)

*Grandfathered plans*

1. If the above worked, and you get a hold of another Agent, tell him you just got the 10% discount and you are looking to lower your bills more since you're a student (also praise their service a little bit)

2. Ask them about Grandfather plans

3. Usually the agent will offer you only 1! Ask them for more! 
the ones I got that you can ask for:
-Unlimited Data (4g) indiv: $30 originally $20 Gf plan a month per line
-Unlimited Texting family: $20 originally $15 Gf plan a month all lines

4. Again be sure to ask the difference on your bill, and how long it might take to reflect.

5. Thank them, praise their service and enjoy the discounts!

6. Finally hit the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button if you got your bills lowered and post a reply with your experiences!


Notes: be courteous to the agents! and take a note of their name/ ID if applicable for future references.


----------



## Olizzz99 (Mar 14, 2011)

Who doesn't like a discount?


----------



## analyst303 (Mar 15, 2011)

change your company... lol

no, seriously, go with your bill to the other companies and ask them how they can make it cheaper, after that go back to your company, show them your new offer and ask to leave them.
you'll see how they will give you a much better deal right away.... lol
it's like a market.... lol

hope i helped.


----------



## djstr0be (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if this works for existing Sprint customers? One of the questions it ask's is if your currently a customer. I just wont wanna fill out all the information and have a rep call me just to tell me im not eligible. As of right now im on a family plan with them and im getting raped!


----------



## MFisher13 (Mar 15, 2011)

*AT&T 10% Discount*

Found this discount for AT&T and thought I'd share it with you all.

You get 10% off your monthly bill
Waived Activation Fee (on weekends only)
$50 Account Credit toward purchase of device
Free Shipping
Discounted Cell Phones

AT&T Discount


----------



## Plain_Jane (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey thanks for the  AT&T discount, I'll go check this out.


----------



## CrackerJacks (Mar 15, 2011)

djstr0be said:


> Does anyone know if this works for existing Sprint customers? One of the questions it ask's is if your currently a customer. I just wont wanna fill out all the information and have a rep call me just to tell me im not eligible. As of right now im on a family plan with them and im getting raped!

Click to collapse



If you check you're already a sprint customer, you'll get an email with a link where you can get the 15% discount etc.


----------



## ginuwinqbin (Mar 15, 2011)

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## tyrone1 (Mar 16, 2011)

very nice... could use a discount


----------



## bambam913 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im going to do this this weekend and see if I can get a lower bill. Ill post after with my results.

Trigger + Tigerblood = Winning


----------



## luzhuwang (Mar 16, 2011)

oh, that is great


----------



## ju1cy (Mar 16, 2011)

turn of your phone  that's the best way 2 save ur money )))


----------



## EStone9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I need a new phone, what cell phones are discounted?


----------



## zgod3189 (Mar 16, 2011)

*yess*

awesome!!! thanks much!


----------



## EStone9 (Mar 17, 2011)

This sounds too good to be true. Are there any catches?? Who has already got this deal, anyone?


----------



## MFisher13 (Mar 17, 2011)

EStone9 said:


> I need a new phone, what cell phones are discounted?

Click to collapse



There's a bunch of phones on the site that are pretty cheap. You can also get refurb's phones that are wayyy discounted. Here's a link to the phones AT&T cell phones


----------



## Floraaa (Mar 17, 2011)

My parents are on AT&T, maybe I can hook them up since I still have an edu address and apply the 10% discount to the family plan


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 17, 2011)

EStone9 said:


> This sounds too good to be true. Are there any catches?? Who has already got this deal, anyone?

Click to collapse



I got this deal and I'm really happy about it, that's why I'm sharing it with everyone.


----------



## loganpimpman42o (Mar 18, 2011)

that would be nice


----------



## EStone9 (Mar 18, 2011)

I clicked on that link and it didn't see anything about $50 acct credit? Am I missing something?


----------



## EStone9 (Mar 18, 2011)

Frost25 said:


> ok, so I registered, now where can I find the info for the deal?

Click to collapse



Here, it was on the 1st post Tmo Deal


----------



## Jacks0870 (Mar 18, 2011)

RoseBuds said:


> This is a pretty sweet Sprint deal I thought I'd share with you all.
> 
> You can get 15%-23% off your monthly bill, a$50 service credit, $25 rebate, $100 Mail in rebate, free car charger, and if you switch your cell # from another carrier to Sprint you get $125 service credit............which would make your phone pretty much free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So if I fill out that form someone will call me like right away?? I want to get this today before it's gone.


----------



## MFisher13 (Mar 18, 2011)

EStone9 said:


> I clicked on that link and it didn't see anything about $50 acct credit? Am I missing something?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry ya I must have been looking at an old ad or something. I guess there is no $50 acct credit. But it's still a good deal.


----------



## dh4645 (Mar 18, 2011)

*at&t ends illicit tethering  ???*

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/18/new_att_tethering_policy/

i havent even used it on my htc aria (rooted with cm7), but i want to have the option.

i pay for  200 MB / month, why does it matter how i use it?


----------



## androidrookie84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow we have some snitches in here!


----------



## jimmychristian (Mar 18, 2011)

I found this agreement seems to T-Mobile - as it is valid for new and existing consumer - extended contract of 2 years - it is technically a "student" discount but from what I've read in forums it get bunch of people without actually students

• 10% on eligible monthly recurring costs for new and existing customers (voice, text & 
   E-mail services included) * exclusions apply
• Waived activation fees ($ 35 savings per line)
• Free 2 day shipping


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 18, 2011)

I read this on Engadget.
Isn't this illegal for them to magically add things to your contract which cost you money without giving you the chance to break your contract? As it may be considered a breach?


----------



## leemoss84 (Mar 18, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I read this on Engadget.
> Isn't this illegal for them to magically add things to your contract which cost you money without giving you the chance to break your contract? As it may be considered a breach?

Click to collapse



 it would be a breach if they didnt warn you first but it says that if you use it anymore from here on out it will be automatically upgraded. this sucks. guess ill have to start stealing the neighbors wifi!! surley someone can come up with a way around this.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 18, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I read this on Engadget.
> Isn't this illegal for them to magically add things to your contract which cost you money without giving you the chance to break your contract? As it may be considered a breach?

Click to collapse



I think you'll find that the standard internet bundles have never covered tethering - they're not adding anything to your contract or amending it in any way, they're just enforcing what you'd already agreed to.




dh4645 said:


> i pay for  200 MB / month, why does it matter how i use it?

Click to collapse



Because, as I say, you're paying for a bundle that expressly excludes tethering.


----------



## dh4645 (Mar 19, 2011)

Step666 said:


> Because, as I say, you're paying for a bundle that expressly excludes tethering.

Click to collapse



yeah, but u would think they wouldnt care, because if i'm tethering and doing all this stuff, i'll easily go over my 200 MB and have to pay them even more than the tethering plan...right?  i don't know how much it is actually on top of everything else, but i figure overages would cost more.


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 19, 2011)

No, they just don't want to be providing internet services for your PC for what you pay for on your cellphone.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 19, 2011)

dh4645 said:


> yeah, but u would think they wouldnt care, because if i'm tethering and doing all this stuff, i'll easily go over my 200 MB and have to pay them even more than the tethering plan...right?  i don't know how much it is actually on top of everything else, but i figure overages would cost more.

Click to collapse



Not if it allows them to sell you two data bundles.
You'll end up with some people paying for a phone data bundle _and_ a tethering bundle despite the fact their total usage doesn't exceed the individual allowance of either one.

As you say, the other way some people may run up some overage charges but if they were remotely sensible they'd just switch to a larger bundle and AT&T would make less money than they do this way.



Then there's the entirely separate issue of network congestion.
Tethering tends to be more network-intensive as opposed to pure mobile data usage and that's a serious concern for all the networks just now.

Speed aside, one of the things 4G will address is the backhaul necessary to allow more people to use more data but in the mean time, networks are just trying to keep things together.

That's the only thing about the US mobile phone industry that I envy - the fact that 4G is happening now as opposed to 18+ months away here in the UK.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 19, 2011)

*about at&t tether issue*

first off, if this is the wrong place to post this, i apologise in advance, feel free to do whatever you choose with it, but please read it to the end...

with that said, im searching for answers, and just out of curiosity, and the fact that any kind of abuse enrages me, i came back to xda for feedback, since i know each and everyone here is a passionate entuziast about quality innovative software that some carriers try to trash as they do.
so, the general opinion is that tethering while rooted is an abuse to the carrier. hidden or luxury fees and taxes, and  requiring a fee to tether, while one or more carriers does not...is that not called an abuse?

with that in mind, after i read the article in the following link, http://phandroid.com/2011/03/18/illegal-iphone-tetherers-on-at-android-users-next/#comment-371718 , and then answered with my honest opinion, i think i got censored for my free right to speak and express my opinion, as a human being.
earlier tonight i posted 2 comments on phandroid, that appeared fine at the beginning, but then, disappeared later on, specifically #96 and #98, who got replaced with others.
please stay with me, its long, but if we allow them to be like this, they will only take advantage more and more. as follows:

"96.dani26286 wrote on March 18,2011

the following does not intend to offend and/or discriminate anybody, it will be my honest opiinion on this issue, if you would kindly allow me to do so:

1) a business provides a model and/or product (in most cases) and presents a way to sell it, for profit, of course. fair!
2) the consumer revises the presented offer, and agrees to pay or not for the requested fees. in most cases the ongoing consumer of the said service is required to sign a contract, for whatever reason. ~fair!
3)  the established parameters are then obligated under law, through the said contract, to not be breached by any of the included parties. fair! it is actually the base of any productive society, at any kind of level.
4)we all know how poor the law is being managed at times, so some businesses use this as an excuse to abuse a potential consumer's budget, going after their ignorance mostly. fact!

it is unbelievable to me how a relatively new concept as "tether", is used by some business models to add an extra fee to what is already paid for, just for a little extra profit. it is understandable to cap the bandwidth, everything has a limit, but dont make the consumer pay for your lack of resources, to manage an internet based mobile device, that has the capacity to transfer my already paid data to a third, fourth..."n" ' th device of my choosing, and hide it under the concept of tether fees. the channels and software i use to manage my devices in my own home and for my personal use are of no concern to nobody.
in this society 51% percent rules over 41%, no matter who is morally right, or not, so for a business to even exist it has to tone down to the will of the majority of its consumers/costumers, but if some costumers are ignorant in regard to the entire state of what they're required to pay for, some business models just use that as an advantage to make more profit.

for those who say tethering is stealing, i beg to differ. if i agree to pay for what is called unlimited data these days, but not even, whatever amount of data, and u as a carrier decide to cap it, cuz of lack of resources at one point, and then ask me for more money if i want more data, and bla, bla, bla, i could understand that, you cant  handle the traffic, it makes sense, i need your service, you need my money, but when u as a business hide your money hunger under whatever offer, and then decide to charge an extra fee to what is already paid for using the concept of tether as an excuse...who is stealing now, and abusing? do u call that fair business or a big all tasteless rip-off someone who dont know better?

gimme a freakin break with this bs yo!!!


97.Brent wrote on March 18,2011

My friend and i use android, and some of them tether (even some one that work for tmobile). But your data plan that you buy is just for your phone. They sell My-Fi devices at verizon, sprint and tmobile for those who want to run their laptop. i never want to cheat my carrier because they provide a good service.


98.dani26286 wrote on march 18, 2011

@Brent
what u call cheating i call full use of a feature my device comes with, limited by carriers who truly cheat by making me pay extra just for that...double standard! i know the mentality behind this: ow, it's new, lets make an extra buck of it.
loyalty for good service? i pay for what u advertise to provide, that's it, witch in at least half of the time doesn't happen. so if i agree with your lack of resources, that u dont advertise, cuz its not good business, why dont you agree with my tethering my device for my own needs and comfort? what i choose to do with it is of no concern to nobody, as i said.
and where is the loyalty for the consumer? behind some of the hidden fees and taxes, im sure...no wait, its behind the fees of something as brilliant and innovative as tethering. lets trash that concept to with  bs, cuz a couple of extra bucks doesnt sound bad, right? really brilliant manner to keep and get costumers that after that should potentialy become consumers.  "

present comment #97 should of been #99 with the above added.
ow i got screenshots to, cuz as is , i find it extremely rude, for who ever cares to see, later on.

what do u guys say, cuz here i know there is no political influence, but pure passion for good software and hardware, in this case, internet mobile devices...

thank you, and sorry if i happen to post this in the wrong place...


----------



## Step666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Firstly, there's already a thread on this subject here.
It would've been on the first page of this section when you started this thread - if you'd looked before posting, you would've seen it.

Secondly, what you think doesn't matter.
If you sign up to a certain service you have agreed to the terms and conditions that the service provider chooses to impose. Complaining when they then enforce those conditions is frankly ridiculous, not to mention rather infantile.
If you weren't happy with the conditions, you didn't have to sign up with the provider in the first place and you can always move to a different provider after your contract ends.


*edit:* also, you have no rights to freedom of speech on a website - the site's owner is fully within their rights to run and moderate it as they see fit.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 20, 2011)

As stated above, there is already another thread with same topic so closing this one.


----------



## Serious_Beans (Mar 20, 2011)

*AT&T buying T-Mobile*

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/20/atandt-agrees-to-buy-t-mobile-from-deutsche-telekom/
:O!

Discuss


----------



## gasolara2002 (Mar 20, 2011)

Holy S**t! I pray this will go in a positive direction. Customer service needs to come back. I miss the customer service of Cingular.


----------



## jwzg (Mar 20, 2011)

*AT&T to buy T-Mobile*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42181927/







It is pointless to resist, my son...


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

I just saw this...

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110320005040/en/ATT-Acquire-T-Mobile-USA-Deutsche-Telekom

NOT HAPPY!!!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Wow...Today has such bad news...*

Today...of course everybody should know that at&t bought tmobile usa! But one of the worst things I figured out was that the Motorola Cliq already has a stable android 2.3 rom...YES THE CLIQ!!!!!!! The outdated piece of crap cliq has a STABLE 2.3 rom, yes I've tried it, and yes it lags but its STABLE!! Not trying to hate on the developers (which do one hell of a job) but I think that the Vibrant forums should try to get along and we might actually get more work done...this forum worries me now  too many flamers...Well other than that great job to the dev's here...


----------



## vbetts (Mar 20, 2011)

Better get a contract in now, grandfather yourself into that. Well actually, AT&T is known to change contract deals...Better switch carriers.


----------



## jwzg (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe AT&T is just trying to set the bar lower for everyone's customer service.  I think I want to vomit.


----------



## Tachi91 (Mar 20, 2011)

*smh*

AT&T really.. that shows their work on HSPA+ suck so much they went for T-Mobiles Good HSPA+... I really liked T-Mobile... The Sprint merger some how felt better then AT&T


----------



## Moh_Jay (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/ 

Signatures are fancy.


----------



## slbenz (Mar 20, 2011)

Terrible news!  And to think I just got away from ATT only five months ago to be on T-Mobile.  Looks like I will be with those ATT liars again.  It is a sad day today.


----------



## austin420 (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe tmo was just using a rumored sprint merger as bait to get a better deal from att.


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 20, 2011)

That is pretty bad for everyone.


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 20, 2011)

if it lags, then i wouldn't consider it "stable"
Anyways, i don't really mind, we're really close to GB as well.
I mean look at CM7, and Whitehawkx's GB...
Whitehawkx's only needs a GPS working and a few minor bugs that give the double rainbow and thats it.
CM7 has a few issues itself, and is probably being fixed.
When they get released it'll be great.
Don't get jealous of the cliq.
If you do, just think "my phone is better than the cliq"
 because infact, it is.


----------



## gasolara2002 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I'm with AT&T and I see it as a good thing for t-mobile customers who are in their contracts and don't plan to change plans anytime soon. I also see it as a good thing for existing AT&T customers also. If AT&T is smart they need to implement some things T-Mobile was doing such as the UMA calling features, bringing back unlimited data plans, letting the customers have fun with their phones instead of spending cash to lock them down (AT&T seems to waste money doing this) and finally bringing good customer service over. T-Mobile has the best and most knowledgeable customer service (calling 611) I have ever seen. I hate that I had to switch to AT&T but I had no choice. All i have to say is great business deal and I hope to see some greatness from this.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

AT&T is winning..lol


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

I've always loved T-Mobile and hate what ATT does to their phones and customers.

If this deal goes through I'm going to look elsewhere.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 20, 2011)

we should have thirty days to cancel right? or am i way ooff..


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

rockstarar said:


> we should have thirty days to cancel right? or am i way ooff..

Click to collapse



You need more info then go to the link in my signature.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

rockstarar said:


> we should have thirty days to cancel right? or am i way ooff..

Click to collapse



That's on a newly signed contract. T-Mobile is selling their whole company to ATT, contracts and all. Totally different.

EDIT - I called T-Mobile to let them know how much this upsets me. They transferred me to a supervisor who was super cool about it.

I would encourage all of you to contact them and share your feelings in a FRIENDLY way. Hopefully they take us into consideration.

When this merger is complete I'll start shopping for a new carrier.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## austin420 (Mar 20, 2011)

i hope this means we wont have to see any more of those awful tmobile ads anymore.


----------



## sumflipnol (Mar 20, 2011)

Serious_Beans said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/20/atandt-agrees-to-buy-t-mobile-from-deutsche-telekom/
> :O!
> 
> Discuss

Click to collapse



*sigh*
So much for my cheap, fast unlimited data plan.


----------



## jwzg (Mar 20, 2011)

If the contract requires new phones, or changes ANYTHING about your current contract, that contract becomes null and void, and you may exit without penalty.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

jwzg said:


> If the contract requires new phones, or changes ANYTHING about your current contract, that contract becomes null and void, and you may exit without penalty.

Click to collapse



I think thats right..lol


----------



## Killbynature (Mar 20, 2011)

My phone just rebooted in anger just now.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## inconceeeivable (Mar 20, 2011)

Does this mean that current T-Mobile customers can no longer use smartphones on prepaid service (with OR without a "mandatory" data plan)? 

That's the main reason I switched...


----------



## Jayavarman (Mar 20, 2011)

I blame T-Mobile Girl.


----------



## dsf767 (Mar 20, 2011)

We just changed Carriers from AT&T to T-Mobile for my wife and family (I get a phone from work).

To me this sucks because we hated AT&T and now were stuck right back with them!

It was so bad when we left AT&T because after we canceled they continued to take monthly payments and took 4 months to get our money back to us.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 20, 2011)

Lots of Deutsche Telekom news lately. Few months ago they were supposed to buy Sprint, now we well have AT&T-Mobile. Wait, so that means, all the T-Mobile phones I've been getting, and using on AT&T will have 3G. lol


----------



## manlisten (Mar 20, 2011)

inconceeeivable said:


> Does this mean that current T-Mobile customers can no longer use smartphones on prepaid service (with OR without a "mandatory" data plan)?
> 
> That's the main reason I switched...

Click to collapse



That's what I'm wondering... I love my prepaid and don't want/need a contract.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

I make no statements until I see it happen. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

Jayavarman said:


> I blame T-Mobile Girl.

Click to collapse



Catherine Zeta can save us!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## stefan.buddle (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems as everything isn't set in stone yet, once approved though, I don't tihnk I'll be staing with AT&T-Mobile


----------



## dxta0 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great now I can get an NS with AT&T 3G bands


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

stefan.buddle said:


> Seems as everything isn't set in stone yet, once approved though, I don't tihnk I'll be staing with AT&T-Mobile

Click to collapse



I'll have to, I'm not paying extra just to cancel my service, but let's hope this at least makes at&t devices compatible with T-mobile 3g and vice versa 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## djkinetic (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno why but i find this news soooo funny, everyone on T-Mo is upset about this merger from what i've read and I can understand it if ur not a particular fan of ATT.P eople are saying they will be switching carriers, my question is aside from verizon sprint/nextel? who else would u be switching to LOL!!!! For business ppl who travel out of the country verizon and sprint arent really good options considering most of the world uses the GSM standard. ATT (#winning) just pwned the wireless market in the US with this news, but I will say this I'm not so sure this deal gets approved by the regulatory board, id be shocked if it does honestly. So even if it does go thru, everyone on T-Mo u have a yr b4 u guys should start to panic. =)


----------



## SiL3nTKiLL (Mar 20, 2011)

oh god..not good news :/


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 20, 2011)

I just wonder... very few phones are enabled for penta-band so how are those of us who have T-mobile phones expected to swap over without getting rid of our phones. I for one have the Dell Venue Pro and since that's not marketed via carrier it's not like ATT is going to send me a new one that's enabled for ATT 3g


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jayavarman said:


> I blame T-Mobile Girl.

Click to collapse



T- Mobile Girl been doing stuff to the CEO of AT&T..lol


----------



## Javi97100 (Mar 20, 2011)

So what's going to happen to T-Mobile customers?

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## momopebl (Mar 20, 2011)

*At&t to acquire t-mobile usa from deutsche telekom*

More info here--- http://www.mobilizeeverything.com/home.php


----------



## djkinetic (Mar 20, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> I just wonder... very few phones are enabled for penta-band so how are those of us who have T-mobile phones expected to swap over without getting rid of our phones. I for one have the Dell Venue Pro and since that's not marketed via carrier it's not like ATT is going to send me a new one that's enabled for ATT 3g

Click to collapse



get an atrix lol =P, it has both att and tmo bands


----------



## tooter1 (Mar 20, 2011)

*T-Mobile USA will be gone in about 12 months*

This has made me very sad!

http://newsroom.t-mobile.com/articles/att-acquires-tmobile-USA


----------



## twiz0r (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow...this may get interesting

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

Javi97100 said:


> So what's going to happen to T-Mobile customers?
> 
> Sent from my Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Go to the post.


----------



## baronmax (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the dysfunctional family, T-Mobile users.  :\

I wonder if we're going to see a mass exodus of people from T-Mobile to Verizon over the next few weeks?

I agree with the other posters, I sincerely hope that AT&T learns from T-Mobile, but my hopes aren't very high.  Cingular had decent customer service and that went the way of the dodo when AT&T bought them out, I fully expect the same thing to happen to T-Mobile.  So I really feel sorry for y'all who had a very good carrier which actually gave a damn about them as customers and now you're gonna be stuck with a boot on your neck like the rest of us AT&T people.  Unfortunately, I'm stuck more than most, there's NO alternative to AT&T where I'm at, I don't even get 1 bar of signal from Verizon, or I'd have switched a long time ago.

Most likely it's a "hope for the best, prepare for the worst" -type thing.


----------



## Abbens (Mar 20, 2011)

I just signed a new contract with t-mobile in dec2010. Does that mean I can break the contract because I do not want to be with att


----------



## tonyzoc (Mar 20, 2011)

djkinetic said:


> I dunno why but i find this news soooo funny, everyone on T-Mo is upset about this merger from what i've read and I can understand it if ur not a particular fan of ATT.P eople are saying they will be switching carriers, my question is aside from verizon sprint/nextel? who else would u be switching to LOL!!!! For business ppl who travel out of the country verizon and sprint arent really good options considering most of the world uses the GSM standard. ATT (#winning) just pwned the wireless market in the US with this news, but I will say this I'm not so sure this deal gets approved by the regulatory board, id be shocked if it does honestly. So even if it does go thru, everyone on T-Mo u have a yr b4 u guys should start to panic. =)

Click to collapse



Right!  How does this serve the consumer in any way.  I get a choice now of 4 (not counting the Crickets and Nextels) main carriers that all overcharge.  How is going to 3 going to help anyone pay less?  I hate AT&T and Verizon...guess I'll have to go to Sprint and pay more for lousy service.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

baronmax said:


> Welcome to the dysfunctional family, T-Mobile users.  :\
> 
> I wonder if we're going to see a mass exodus of people from T-Mobile to Verizon over the next few weeks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



T-mobile has WiFi calling.

Can we merge this thread with the other thread?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 20, 2011)

djkinetic said:


> get an atrix lol =P, it has both att and tmo bands

Click to collapse



Quite frankly I'd rather run facefirst into a wall of hypodermic needles than go back to android. WP7 is so much better but ATT's devices are less than impressive though the focus isn't a complete trainwreck.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

baronmax said:


> Welcome to the dysfunctional family, T-Mobile users.  :\
> 
> I wonder if we're going to see a mass exodus of people from T-Mobile to Verizon over the next few weeks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are going to throw there Android phone at the CEO of T - Mobile..lol


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 20, 2011)

An agreement was announced under which AT&T will acquire T-Mobile USA. The agreement is the first step in a process that, including regulatory approvals, is expected to be completed in approximately 12 months. Until then, we remain a separate company and continue to operate independently.

We know our customers, business partners and others may have many questions.

Here is some more information:

Will my service change?
There is no change in your service and we remain committed to ensuring you have the best experience possible experience using your T-Mobile USA products and services.

Will I now be billed by AT&T?
No, your billing remains exactly the same. T-Mobile USA continues to operate as an independent company. As always, you would receive advance notice to any changes to your services.

Why is T-Mobile USA doing this?
Bringing together these two world-class businesses will create significant benefits for customers. The merger will ensure the deployment of a robust 4G LTE network to 95% of the U.S. population, something neither company would achieve on its own. Also, because of our compatible networks and spectrum, the customers of T-Mobile USA and AT&T will experience improved voice and data service almost immediately after the networks are integrated.

Will T-Mobile USA’s quality be reduced?
No. In fact, the combination of AT&T and T-Mobile USA will offer an even stronger service to customers. Until the acquisition is closed, we will work hard to maintain our position as the value leader with America’s largest 4G network.

If the acquisition closes, will I still be able to use my T-Mobile USA phone?
Yes. Your T-Mobile USA device will operate the same in the future as it does today.

Should I wait to sign-up with T-Mobile USA or upgrade my phone?
No, T-Mobile USA offers the latest wireless devices that are affordable on America’s Largest 4G Network and the combination of AT&T and T-Mobile USA will mean even stronger service for our customers. Now is a great time to be a T-Mobile customer.

Is T-Mobile USA getting the iPhone?
T-Mobile USA remains an independent company. The acquisition is expected to be completed in approximately 12 months. We do not offer the iPhone. We offer cutting edge devices like the Samsung Galaxy S 4G and coming soon our new Sidekick 4G.

Will my rate plan change because of the acquisition?
We will honor all contracted plans that are entered into before the change of ownership.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> An agreement was announced under which AT&T will acquire T-Mobile USA. The agreement is the first step in a process that, including regulatory approvals, is expected to be completed in approximately 12 months. Until then, we remain a separate company and continue to operate independently.
> 
> We know our customers, business partners and others may have many questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have the crap is completely bullshit...lol


----------



## Moh_Jay (Mar 20, 2011)

Sprints Evo 3D is looking better and better...

Signatures are fancy.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 20, 2011)

I know one way T Mobile girl can make all you guys feel better.

/insert hormone raging teenager laugh.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

Moh_Jay said:


> Sprints Evo 3D is looking better and better...
> 
> Signatures are fancy.

Click to collapse



Lets see what Sprint haves to dish out next week.


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 20, 2011)

I expect the cliq to lag....its almost 2 years old and has the worst specs ever! But despite the age of the phone it still has the latest version of android (like the g1 and mytouch) 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## baronmax (Mar 20, 2011)

Phateless said:


> T-mobile has WiFi calling.
> 
> Can we merge this thread with the other thread?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Wi-Fi calling would be amazing if I worked from home and NEVER left the house, or was in a big city where I could get a wi-fi connection anytime I needed it from waterheads who leave their wi-fi unsecured.  I live out in the country, where if I have a problem, I can't just walk to the nearest gas station and there's not gonna be any wi-fi to be found.  

I would love to go to Verizon, personally, because their phones are better (android) and their data is CONSIDERABLY faster than AT&T.  The no-signal thing makes it a no-go though.  There really aren't a lot of incentives for cell companies to build up areas where there isn't a significant population, other than the rural telecommunications act and associated bonuses, but it would still likely be a losing proposition.

I don't know, but I suspect that most of T-Mobile's users are in and around big cities, so switching to sprint/verizon wouldn't be that big of a deal once your current contracts are up.  I wouldn't expect AT&T to just let you out of your contract because you didn't like them though, so be prepared to pony up some cash if you're fairly new into your current contract with t-mobile, it's sure to carry over.

I guess overall, things could be worse with AT&T from my perspective.  I mean I recall a time when there was NO service from ANY carrier where I lived.  All of the crappy customer service and over-priced data nonsense aside, the PHONE part of my smartphone does work brilliantly under AT&T and I never have any outages or circuits busy.  AT&T just seems to have a VERY long way to go when it comes to data, internet and what's coming down the pipe in the future.


----------



## lude219 (Mar 20, 2011)

As an AT&T user, this is *BAD* news for *EVERYBODY*.

The only brightside to this is that Tmobile users get to rid themselves of the god-awful 1700/2100mhz spectrum.


----------



## austin420 (Mar 20, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I know one way T Mobile girl can make all you guys feel better.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



by stopping the merger?


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

baronmax said:


> Wi-Fi calling would be amazing if I worked from home and NEVER left the house, or was in a big city where I could get a wi-fi connection anytime I needed it from waterheads who leave their wi-fi unsecured.  I live out in the country, where if I have a problem, I can't just walk to the nearest gas station and there's not gonna be any wi-fi to be found.
> 
> I would love to go to Verizon, personally, because their phones are better (android) and their data is CONSIDERABLY faster than AT&T.  The no-signal thing makes it a no-go though.  There really aren't a lot of incentives for cell companies to build up areas where there isn't a significant population, other than the rural telecommunications act and associated bonuses, but it would still likely be a losing proposition.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am to lazy to read this..lol


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

lude219 said:


> As an AT&T user, this is *BAD* news for *EVERYBODY*.
> 
> The only brightside to this is that Tmobile users get to rid themselves of the god-awful 1700/2100mhz spectrum.

Click to collapse



My T-Mobile service is way more reliable than anyone I know who has ATT.

I see this as my beautiful small town (T-Mobile) being invaded by big city yuppies. (ATT)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## baronmax (Mar 20, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> I am to lazy to read this..lol

Click to collapse



I don't blame you, I tend to get a bit long-winded about stuff like this.  You should see the length of my posts concerning politics if you think THAT'S bad.


----------



## Jayavarman (Mar 20, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I know one way T Mobile girl can make all you guys feel better.
> 
> /insert hormone raging teenager laugh.

Click to collapse



AT&T is firing her due to 'administrative overlap' from the merger.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jayavarman said:


> AT&T is firing her due to 'administrative overlap' from the merger.

Click to collapse



AT&T is going to dominate the T - Mobile girl...lol


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> AT&T is going to dominate the T - Mobile girl...lol

Click to collapse



If they can catch her on that motorcycle.  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

Phateless said:


> If they can catch her on that motorcycle.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That is one cool bike.


----------



## fixxxer2008 (Mar 20, 2011)

so glad i did not switch to t-mobile then. ill stick with sprint and my evo.


----------



## lude219 (Mar 20, 2011)

Phateless said:


> *My T-Mobile service is way more reliable than anyone I know who has ATT.*
> 
> I see this as my beautiful small town (T-Mobile) being invaded by big city yuppies. (ATT)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It's called anecdotal evidence, and it doesnt mean jack ****.  I could say Tmobile has the worst service in my area and so is everyone I know on Tmobile.  So who wins?

I'm talking about spectrum, and 850mhz > 1700/2100mhz.  That's a fact, btw.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

lude219 said:


> It's called anecdotal evidence, and it doesnt mean jack ****.  I could say Tmobile has the worst service in my area and so is everyone I know on Tmobile.  So who wins?
> 
> I'm talking about spectrum, and 850mhz > 1700/2100mhz.  That's a fact, btw.

Click to collapse



Being ranked number one in customer satisfaction by jd power is not anecdotal evidence. The spectrum merge is a good thing but the company management of ATT is not.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

lude219 said:


> It's called anecdotal evidence, and it doesnt mean jack ****.  I could say Tmobile has the worst service in my area and so is everyone I know on Tmobile.  So who wins?
> 
> I'm talking about spectrum, and 850mhz > 1700/2100mhz.  That's a fact, btw.

Click to collapse



I don't really know who wins???


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 20, 2011)

start rant

I HATE AT&T. I HATE AT&T. I HATE AT&T. I SERIOUSLY HATE AT&T. I LIKE PAYING LESS FOR MY PLAN.


I am definitely not a fan of this merger. There's a damn reason I decided to go to T-Mobile instead of AT&T. AT&T's customer service, cellular service and data services all suck. Someone needs to kill this virus called a merger. I don't have to pay for a set gigabyte limit because T-Mobile has UNLIMITED data. T-Mobile has better phones. T-Mobile's data service is not bogged down by all those iSheep using the network at one time. And now AT&T is trying to get us all.

end rant


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> start rant
> 
> I HATE AT&T. I HATE AT&T. I HATE AT&T. I SERIOUSLY HATE AT&T. I LIKE PAYING LESS FOR MY PLAN.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AT&T is my friend..lol


----------



## steezee (Mar 20, 2011)

@AT&T is #Winning!


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 20, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> AT&T is my friend..lol

Click to collapse



Yeah. _Your_ friend. I don't want to pay $25 for 2GB or $45 for 4GB. And it's even more insane to have to pay extra for tethering.


----------



## lude219 (Mar 20, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Being ranked number one in customer satisfaction by jd power is not anecdotal evidence. The spectrum merge is a good thing but the company management of ATT is not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That's nice and all, but when your network has a fraction of the customer base compare to giant powerhouse like AT&T and Verizon, of course there are bound to be less network problems and more happy customers.  Doesn't change the fact that my friends with Tmobile around here doesn't get good signals, which goes back to your original point.

Again, my point was merely on spectrum.


----------



## JosepHenry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Thumbs Down*

I hope it doesnt go through. I really dont want a hole being burned in my pocket by AT&T again.  I used to be with AT&T and even their bare minimum plan requirements were expensive as hell and their coverage in my area sucked.  T-Mobile isnt only the cheapest in my area but it also has the best coverage compared to AT&T, Verizon, and Sprint.


----------



## Kameirus (Mar 20, 2011)

so does this mean my hd2 will sometime be able to get 3g on att now


----------



## epakrat75 (Mar 20, 2011)

baronmax said:


> I wonder if we're going to see a mass exodus of people from T-Mobile to Verizon over the next few weeks?

Click to collapse



Why? Sprint coverage has generally good coverage / pricing and offers unlimited data. Verizon will be even more behind technologically than they were before this deal IMO. Unless AT&T fails to grandfathers existing plans, they I'm not sure why people would feel upset enough to pay an ETF to leave.


----------



## steezee (Mar 20, 2011)

AT&T has put massive upgrades out to their network and T-mobile has their network is up to the same par as AT&T's network with fewer customers which makes putting the two networks together doubles the capacity of which leaves makes AT&T that much stronger


----------



## ericc191 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Nowaysout (Mar 20, 2011)

Why does it matter? what does gingerbread bring to you if a froyo rom is better on the vibrant than a gingerbread rom is on the cliq?


----------



## Herbiced (Mar 20, 2011)

all i got to say is my thunderbolt is going to here Tuesday. does anyone want to buy a galaxy s 4g got it they day after realase ?


----------



## steezee (Mar 20, 2011)

Kameirus said:


> so does this mean my hd2 will sometime be able to get 3g on att now

Click to collapse



maybe...not until next year


----------



## Jayavarman (Mar 20, 2011)

Herbiced said:


> all i got to say is my thunderbolt is going to here Tuesday. does anyone want to buy a galaxy s 4g got it they day after realase ?

Click to collapse



How much are you selling it for?


----------



## SlimDan22 (Mar 20, 2011)

My reaction to T-Mobile being bought by AT&T


----------



## demize! (Mar 20, 2011)

Man I hope this doesn't effect tmo's great customer service. I hear att is horrendous. 

Don't blame me, blame my keyboard's autocorrection algorithm.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 20, 2011)

If only T Mobile bought AT&T. Great customer service so I've heard plus more spectrum.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Herbiced (Mar 20, 2011)

Jayavarman said:


> How much are you selling it for?

Click to collapse



I'd take 250 for it.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 20, 2011)

hell has frozen over .


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 20, 2011)

Nowaysout said:


> Why does it matter? what does gingerbread bring to you if a froyo rom is better on the vibrant than a gingerbread rom is on the cliq?

Click to collapse



well, since att bought tmob and my wife has a cliq, i think trying to make the cliq last (cause we were just thinking of getting her a new phone) until we switch to verizon is a good idea.


----------



## GSM4ever (Mar 20, 2011)

noooo, sad day. Everyone mark 3/20/11 T-Mobile Possibly Gone


----------



## Deleted member 857253 (Mar 20, 2011)

There goes the free world....

Ok then, time to wait for a hitler video version of this...


----------



## keda51 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sad day for sure.  Verizon or At&T are so much more expensive.... Sprint also.


----------



## iwillkillyou (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet the data cap is going to lower to 2GB

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you very much xda for putting me down the way u did. very nice and fair, and pretty damn naive of me to think that there is no "political" influence here. i did stated at the begining and asked to be excused, but i guess education and common sense has nothing to do with forums. two totally different concepts. as an FYI, THAT THREAD WAS NOT LISTED WHEN I MADE MINE, either that or u seriously have big server issues. let me ask u this: in this day and age, where do u think one has the right to express their honest opinion and feelings about something that directly affects their budget status, in an unfair matter,if not on the internet, that has become an universal news source. why is the option for comments enabled than, if not for a balanced way to show the mass opinion on a stated issue? im not talking about what i have or have not signed, but about the almost comunist way a business uses its resorces to abuse someones budget, by a contracts way, wich is only one sided,especially in the U.S....but i guess when its about money, who gives a damn about anybody else,right? is this the democracy  we are all proud of? 
its all about details, and little things. a business model that succesfully provides profit, will easily be adopted by other similar businesses, as a standard. that was my point, but i guess i really am not dealing with smart, open minded inteligent people, but with ones that let others think unfairly for themselves.  dont even bother to reply to this, just curious if this will still be here next time i check for softweare news and breaks.
u can not even imagine my disappointment!
with this said, as of now, i will be no longer a member of this forum, and maybe ill go back to mother europe, where most of us have an open mind, and a little bit more honor, than this. hey we maybe not be making a lot of money,economicaly wise, compared to the states, but at least most of us have our honor by our sides, and we dont make a profit based on someones ignorance.
and yes, xda, it all starts with a little detail like making me pay again for something i already did...


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 20, 2011)

What in the hell are you talking about?

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 20, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> FYI, THAT THREAD WAS NOT LISTED WHEN I MADE MINE

Click to collapse



That's simply not true.
Every post in this thread prior to your one had been made before you started the other thread, so this was very definitely listed - I should know, I'd already posted here.


The rest of your post I shan't bother to reply to as it's a nonsensical rant that has zero bearing on reality and shows a complete lack of understanding as to how contractual obligations work.


----------



## VICosPhi (Mar 20, 2011)

iwillkillyou said:


> I bet the data cap is going to lower to 2GB
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's sad 
if you think though, they'll have shared network now which should give better load balancing. So I hope unlimited data will stay


----------



## dmacrye (Mar 20, 2011)

*AT&T Buys T-Mobile*

Today AT&T announced its purchase of T-Mobile. This merger makes AT&T the largest Cell Phone Service Provider In America. Below is AT&T's press release.
 "AT&T’s acquisition of T-Mobile USA provides an optimal combination of network assets to add capacity sooner than any alternative, and it provides an opportunity to improve network quality in the near term for both companies’ customers. In addition, it provides a fast, efficient and certain solution to the impending exhaustion of wireless spectrum in some markets, which limits both companies’ ability to meet the ongoing explosive demand for mobile broadband.

With this transaction, AT&T commits to a significant expansion of robust 4G LTE (Long Term Evolution) deployment to 95 percent of the U.S. population to reach an additional 46.5 million Americans beyond current plans – including rural communities and small towns. This helps achieve the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) and President Obama’s goals to connect “every part of America to the digital age.” T-Mobile USA does not have a clear path to delivering LTE.

“This transaction represents a major commitment to strengthen and expand critical infrastructure for our nation’s future,” said Randall Stephenson, AT&T Chairman and CEO. “It will improve network quality, and it will bring advanced LTE capabilities to more than 294 million people. Mobile broadband networks drive economic opportunity everywhere, and they enable the expanding high-tech ecosystem that includes device makers, cloud and content providers, app developers, customers, and more. During the past few years, America’s high-tech industry has delivered innovation at unprecedented speed, and this combination will accelerate its continued growth.”

Stephenson continued, “This transaction delivers significant customer, shareowner and public benefits that are available at this level only from the combination of these two companies with complementary network technologies, spectrum positions and operations. We are confident in our ability to execute a seamless integration, and with additional spectrum and network capabilities, we can better meet our customers’ current demands, build for the future and help achieve the President’s goals for a high-speed, wirelessly connected America.”

Deutsche Telekom Chairman and CEO René Obermann said, “After evaluating strategic options for T-Mobile USA, I am confident that AT&T is the best partner for our customers, shareholders and the mobile broadband ecosystem. Our common network technology makes this a logical combination and provides an efficient path to gaining the spectrum and network assets needed to provide T-Mobile customers with 4G LTE and the best devices. Also, the transaction returns significant value to Deutsche Telekom shareholders and allows us to retain exposure to the U.S. market.”

As part of the transaction, Deutsche Telekom will receive an equity stake in AT&T that, based on the terms of the agreement, would give Deutsche Telekom an ownership interest in AT&T of approximately 8 percent. A Deutsche Telekom representative will join the AT&T Board of Directors."


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 20, 2011)

AT&T said they'd honor all current contracts, so prices MAY change, but you'll keep everything you have.

We'll have the unlimited data plan until our contracts expire, then it's time to bend over the barrel for AT&T plans.


----------



## coneybeare (Mar 20, 2011)

I am already ATT so it sounds good to me


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am already with AT&T, so I don't care..lol


----------



## lance713 (Mar 20, 2011)

ericc191 said:


>

Click to collapse



this was my exact reaction... ugh...

I planned on upgrading from my N1 to the G2X next month... I'm not sure if I should hold out and cancel when it's finalized or upgrade to a new phone while I still can whilst still keeping my current plan?? 

Ughh...


----------



## jay-red (Mar 20, 2011)

Just read about this, after being a T-mobile customer for 5 years looks like I will have to jump ship to Sprint. I'd prefer not to have at&t's limits on what I can and cant do with my data plan that I am already paying for.


----------



## Anon9mouz (Mar 20, 2011)

This is going to change everything for other carriers if not bankrupt them. Well I would love to see what sprint and Verizon has so say about this. They should team up if they wanna have a fighting chance against this new merge.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffcorey (Mar 20, 2011)

ATT PLANS to buy t-mobile usa, it hasn't gone through yet, and won't come to fruition for at least a year, if is passes all regulatory things. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## dmacrye (Mar 20, 2011)

It's kind of like the iPhone coming to AT&T all over again except this time some actual infrastructure (T-Mobile's Network) is being added to support the new customers.


----------



## coneybeare (Mar 20, 2011)

As an ATT user, I hope it does go through because coverage sucks right now.


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm fine with it, since the prices will be the same until contract is up... sooo yeah!


----------



## spigatelli (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I had no contract with T-mobile, and I get a 20% discount with Verizon through work.  Friday I bit the bullet and  locked in unlimited data with them on the Thunderbolt. 12-16 mbps down at the house!  With the discount, I will actually come out cheaper.  I am glad I left when I did.


----------



## Anon9mouz (Mar 20, 2011)

Why can't u just use the wifi tether app that uses ur 3g. R they picking up on that or something 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 20, 2011)

Anon9mouz said:


> This is going to change everything for other carriers if not bankrupt them. Well I would love to see what sprint and Verizon has so say about this. They should team up if they wanna have a fighting chance against this new merge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Way too outrageous. Only Sprint has anything to lose from this, and even then, both them and Verizon will gain customers from disgruntled T Mobile customers who rather die than be associated with AT&T, just look back at some posts from the numerous threads when the story broke.


Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## lance713 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anon9mouz said:


> This is going to change everything for other carriers if not bankrupt them. Well I would love to see what sprint and Verizon has so say about this. They should team up if they wanna have a fighting chance against this new merge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I doubt that, as a current T-Mobile customer I'm undecided between Sprint & Verizon even though I hate them as well. I hate AT&T WAY more though, enough to switch to a lesser evil.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 20, 2011)

This is bummer news, but I'll just wait & see in about 12 months where the merger & everything stands. Eeek!


----------



## Phateless (Mar 20, 2011)

lude219 said:


> That's nice and all, but when your network has a fraction of the customer base compare to giant powerhouse like AT&T and Verizon, of course there are bound to be less network problems and more happy customers.  Doesn't change the fact that my friends with Tmobile around here doesn't get good signals, which goes back to your original point.
> 
> Again, my point was merely on spectrum.

Click to collapse



Totally follow your logic, but YOUR friends are anecdotal evidence.

So what's the deal on spectrum? I know T-Mobile uses two bands while ATT uses three and they share one. Can you clarify for me what that means?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## oka1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Remember to complain to Congress otherwise they will approve this funky deal


----------



## thegreatcity (Mar 20, 2011)

Correct me if Im wrong, but if ATT is the only GSM carrier in North America, isn't that a monopoly?


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

oka1 said:


> Remember to complain to Congress otherwise they will approve this funky deal

Click to collapse



This deal maybe approved.


----------



## GoodVibrant-ions (Mar 20, 2011)

I looked around at switching when I got my vibrant and actually had att send me a sony ericcson xperia x10.  Yeah the phone on android 1.6 after att said over and over they would update it to 2.1.  I hate att with a passion.  They don't have an unlimited plan.  They charge you 10 dollars per gig over 2 gigs.  I HATE AT&T and will not stay with Tmobile/at&t together.


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

GoodVibrant-ions said:


> I looked around at switching when I got my vibrant and actually had att send me a sony ericcson xperia x10.  Yeah the phone on android 1.6 after att said over and over they would update it to 2.1.  I hate att with a passion.  They don't have an unlimited plan.  They charge you 10 dollars per gig over 2 gigs.  I HATE AT&T and will not stay with Tmobile/at&t together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I have a unlimited Data plan on my phone and I am with AT&T.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> I have a unlimited Data plan on my phone and I am with AT&T.

Click to collapse



Grandfathered in?

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 21, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Grandfathered in?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Yep, that's true indeed.


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 21, 2011)

thegreatcity said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but if ATT is the only GSM carrier in North America, isn't that a monopoly?

Click to collapse



does it matter what network type they use? and att returning to being a monopoly just after losing exclusive rights to the iphone is almost poetic.


----------



## dluther (Mar 21, 2011)

*AT&T buying T-Mobile*

I guess we now know how AT&T is "getting faster with 4G" -- they're buying T-Mobile's network!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110320/ap_on_hi_te/us_at_t_t_mobile_usa


----------



## intruda119 (Mar 21, 2011)

No more medianet plan using tmobile phones. MFers


----------



## GoodVibrant-ions (Mar 21, 2011)

I know when I signed up with at&t I signed up for the unlimited plan.  But after talking to them they explained it was unlimited to 2 gb and then cost extra per gb.  I checked my data after 10 days and was up to 1.2 gb and I said this isn't for me.  I also learned on the fly about the lack of update support for the xperia and that's actually how I came upon xda and rooting and modding phones....so I guess I can thank at&t for that but their customer and phone support is horrible.  That's just my one month experience with them.



Androidboy35961 said:


> Yep, that's true indeed.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 21, 2011)

GoodVibrant-ions said:


> I know when I signed up with at&t I signed up for the unlimited plan.  But after talking to them they explained it was unlimited to 2 gb and then cost extra per gb.  I checked my data after 10 days and was up to 1.2 gb and I said this isn't for me.  I also learned on the fly about the lack of update support for the xperia and that's actually how I came upon xda and rooting and modding phones....so I guess I can thank at&t for that but their customer and phone support is horrible.  That's just my one month experience with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sLiKK (Mar 21, 2011)

Will we lose our unlimited data?

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant (Bionix-V 1.2.1) using XDA Premium app


----------



## thegreatcity (Mar 21, 2011)

funeralthirst said:


> does it matter what network type they use? and att returning to being a monopoly just after losing exclusive rights to the iphone is almost poetic.

Click to collapse



Yes it does matter. I like my phone not being tied to a carrier.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

www.talkandroid.com/33602-whe-we-root/comment-page-1/#comment-130334

here's the unrealistic  i was given at one point. read what tlz has to say in his comment.

im out. i aint no MOD EDIT.

peace!


----------



## Kingfanpaul (Mar 21, 2011)

All other issues aside, will this improve my service? 

I really don't have much complaints about T-Mobile as I have been with them happily for at least 8 years. Customer service great, loyalty pricing good, dropped calls not really a problem. But the only small issue I have is that when I am at home, I do not get the best service. Pretty much EVERYWHERE else I go service is good, but not at home. When family members come over with their ATT iPhone, they have good service.  So, it would be great if this meant I would have better reception at home.

On a side note, I have heard about those 3G boosters for your home, how well do those work? At home I fluctuate between E and 1 bar 3G, would a booster help?


----------



## Phateless (Mar 21, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> AT&T been getting good phones like the Atrix 4G and Inspire 4G.

Click to collapse



Only just very recently.  T-mobile got the first Android phone, the G1, and the MT3G, and the Nexus One AND Nexus S, and the G2 and MT4G....


----------



## n2ishun (Mar 21, 2011)

The second AT&T tries ANYTHING, I will turn off my phone and go get one from someone else. They can try to get a ETA fee from me, but I signed with Tmo, not them....I could care less if they think they bought my contract, they didn't. Not one penny fom me will AT&T ever see.

US cellphone use just took a giant ****.


----------



## jwalk74 (Mar 21, 2011)

Calm down people, it will be a year or more, by then most all contracts will be up and people can do whatever they feel necessary.


----------



## xaymaca (Mar 21, 2011)

iwillkillyou said:


> I bet the data cap is going to lower to 2GB
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh Damn, I was worried about this 



Longcat14 said:


> AT&T said they'd honor all current contracts, so prices MAY change, but you'll keep everything you have.
> 
> We'll have the unlimited data plan until our contracts expire, then it's time to bend over the barrel for AT&T plans.

Click to collapse



****!!



sLiKK said:


> Will we lose our unlimited data?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Vibrant (Bionix-V 1.2.1) using XDA Premium app

Click to collapse



it looks that way


----------



## TricH (Mar 21, 2011)

*R.I.P. tmobile*

Now is your chance to say your goodbyes to tmobile. Even though it will be a year it wont be long before transitions start happening over to att so say your goodbyes while they are a independent company.

F**k you at&tt

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## XPLANE9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Woohoo, looks like Sprint is also about to take its dive to Verizon. And you know, if we could band up and escalate the issue, we could prevent such a merger. After all, it are the consumers that AT&T live for, yet don't care about.


----------



## tenbeau (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been with TMobile for over `13  years and went to them to get away from 
AT&T. I have always said I would never go to Verizon but I guess I must reconsider. Another thing is how will this affect the phones that are supposed to be out on April 20? The LG G2X has been rumored to be vanilla style. I cannot imagine AT&t going along with that. I have a feeling that some of the other new phones rumored like the yramid etc. will be delayed and TMobile will just pull in their horns and coast for the next 12 months. They have no incentive to actually try to grow etc. I am sure if this does not go through that Sprint would give it a go. Would like to know what some of you all think.


----------



## treyvaporizer (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, f*** you [email protected] and your soon to be monopoly. T-Mobile will be missed and low prices never forgotten 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## XPLANE9 (Mar 21, 2011)

There is always one last option, buy the unlocked international version, or a Nexus.


----------



## hazard99 (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope it doesnt go through... 

I dont want data caps. I'd rather had throttling.
I dont want them blocking side loading of apps..
and

ugh... I play wow all day and this happens! F....k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 21, 2011)

thegreatcity said:


> Yes it does matter. I like my phone not being tied to a carrier.

Click to collapse



k, let me rephrase that. does it legally matter? cause you don't have to buy a phone through att....


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 21, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Only just very recently.  T-mobile got the first Android phone, the G1, and the MT3G, and the Nexus One AND Nexus S, and the G2 and MT4G....

Click to collapse



AT&T needs to get more Android phones.


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 21, 2011)

you want low prices go with MetroPCS...
LOL.


----------



## TricH (Mar 21, 2011)

xriderx66 said:


> you want low prices go with MetroPCS...
> LOL.

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 21, 2011)

hazard99 said:


> I hope it doesnt go through...
> 
> I dont want data caps. I'd rather had throttling.
> I dont want thing blocking side loading of apps..
> ...

Click to collapse



the Side-loading of apps...
thats for AT&T specific android phones only, and if you root and flash another rom, it'll work..


I don't really give a fu*k about this merger, i never had a data plan, and i probably will never need it until im older.
But im worried about 1 thing.
Prices.
AT&T is expensive.
REAL expensive.
Whereas TMO was fit for me i've been to every carrier but the low ones you know.. cricket, metro etc. i mean the top 4 yeah been through and done that, and on that line TMO has served me best on customer support, and the plans they have are amazingly cheap!
TMO will be missed.
AT&T, uhm, i never liked it, but i don't think i have a choice.
I don't want to go to sprint, and Verizon has no SIM cards so my vibrant is then declared useless.
BULLSHIT


----------



## djdanska (Mar 21, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> AT&T needs to get more Android phones.

Click to collapse



Coming soon, the At&t Mytouch 4gs. lmao!


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

djdanska said:


> Coming soon, the At&t Mytouch 4gs. lmao!

Click to collapse



That would be funny, except I could see that happening.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## oka1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow this goes through then only ATT Verizon and Sprint, like choosing between jumping off a cliff or or jumping off a Skyscraper........... what choice


----------



## purple1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Prices aren't changing re read it....there's a update on engadget 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## oka1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes this news really sucks........ big time


----------



## CGCR (Mar 21, 2011)

*This is me at the moment*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtMO-omeo5s&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## qtilt112 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if at&t is going to start phasing out the tmob 2100 band... there goes our 3g coverage...


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm gonna buy European phones from now on and just buy an att sim 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## strikeoutss (Mar 21, 2011)

Low prices mean **** without good customer service. Like a 3$ bj from someone with a clear case of oral herpes. Its cheap but you will regret it before its done.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## shreddintyres (Mar 21, 2011)

strikeoutss said:


> Low prices mean **** without good customer service. Like a 3$ bj from someone with a clear case of oral herpes. Its cheap but you will regret it before its done.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



LOL great analogy.
From here on out im only gonna buy international phones or Nexus phones.


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 21, 2011)

strikeoutss said:


> low prices mean **** without good customer service. Like a 3$ bj from someone with a clear case of oral herpes. Its cheap but you will regret it before its done.
> 
> Sent from my sgh-t959 using xda app

Click to collapse



oh my god.
.i just burst out laughing hahahahhah


----------



## Segnaro (Mar 21, 2011)

http://twitter.com/fcc

#NeverAgain part 2?


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 21, 2011)

Segnaro said:


> http://twitter.com/fcc
> 
> #NeverAgain part 2?

Click to collapse



wtf r u gonna say?>
never again will i be betrayed by you tMO


----------



## jwleonhart (Mar 21, 2011)

This really does suck. I've been with Voicestream then T-Mobile. Before Voicestream I had AT&T for a bit, and also had verizon for a year when my T-Mobile contract was up. 

Everytime I went right to T-Mobile again, and to be honest they really are the best carrier out there.


It just boggles my mind... they could easily pick up customers by offering something like $50 unlimited everything. And when they mean unlimited, no throttling, no data caps, no nothing.

Watch the customers stream in like fish, and watch the money pile up to save your ass.

Instead T-Mobile decided to sell itself? 

The kind of stupidity that executives make sometimes makes me wonder why the hell they get paid such money. I really think I should run for president, and i'm only 24. Can't wait till our generation gets in power to stop all this bullshit our parents have created.


----------



## Segnaro (Mar 21, 2011)

xriderx66 said:


> wtf r u gonna say?>
> never again will i be betrayed by you tMO

Click to collapse



Nah, I meant that starting a campaign like #neveragain seems more productive than sending the FCC letters that will get thrown in the garbage.


----------



## qtilt112 (Mar 21, 2011)

Say goodbye to our great data speeds too, at&t's average is about 1 megabit/s. Today is a sad day indeed...
On the positive side, I may actually get coverage at my house!


----------



## dluther (Mar 21, 2011)

Jayavarman said:


> I blame T-Mobile Girl.

Click to collapse



I hope they keep her. She's *extremely* good looking!  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## qipengart (Mar 21, 2011)

dluther said:


> I hope they keep her. She's *extremely* good looking!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Carly is the best. Sorry Verizon man doesn't looks as good. Will Carly wear both magenta and blue now?


----------



## shreddintyres (Mar 21, 2011)

On the downside the AT&T merger could be nothing good from the consumer perspective outside the realm of possibly better phone choices how ever there is one glimmer of hope. If i read twitter correctly Whitehawkx will be putting up a RC for his gingerbread rom fairly soon.


----------



## JN9391 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope some of you realize our data speed wont be effected at all since the tmobile cell towers come with the whole package. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## funkybunk (Mar 21, 2011)

Considering I still have an old cliq lying around, I'll have to try the new gingerbread rom.
And I am really sad about the merger too.  My family left cingular right about when they were bought out by AT&T, and since I really want to keep GSM service, I guess I'm going to have to stick with this rather than go to CDMA. Hopefully somebody sees it as a monopoly and stops the merge, considering it looks like AT&T will have a monopoly on GSM service between major carriers.


----------



## foreverinpanama (Mar 21, 2011)

My concern is the lack of competition.   It is a fact competition drives cost down. Right now it seems we are going to 2 big giants instead though.  Cell phone service is either going to suck or prices are going to go up. Talking about service not the phones and hardware.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using XDA App


----------



## Jayavarman (Mar 21, 2011)

qipengart said:


> Carly is the best. Sorry Verizon man doesn't looks as good. Will Carly wear both magenta and blue now?

Click to collapse



Some magenta and blue:


----------



## PixoNova (Mar 21, 2011)

treyvaporizer said:


> Yes, f*** you [email protected] and your soon to be monopoly. T-Mobile will be missed and low prices never forgotten
> 
> Umadbro? Last I checked there's always Sprint and Verizon. And Metro. So explain how AT&T is a monopoly please.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





My multi-billion $ is better than yours!


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

Jayavarman said:


> Some magenta and blue:

Click to collapse



And I can hear Jizz in my Pants playing now.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Jayavarman (Mar 21, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> T- Mobile Girl been doing stuff to the CEO of AT&T..lol

Click to collapse


----------



## HonestEnd (Mar 21, 2011)

These next few years should be VERY interesting...


----------



## amahmed555 (Mar 21, 2011)

I Wonder what will happen to Simple Mobile customers after the merger. I am currently on unlimited voice/data/text for only $60.00 with no contract.


----------



## sLiKK (Mar 21, 2011)

foreverinpanama said:


> My concern is the lack of competition.   It is a fact competition drives cost down. Right now it seems we are going to 2 big giants instead though.  Cell phone service is either going to suck or prices are going to go up. Talking about service not the phones and hardware.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1. 
It seems as if its headed to a monopoly. 

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant (Bionix-V 1.2.1) using XDA Premium app


----------



## philly0429 (Mar 21, 2011)

pretty soon this will happen to internet providers....and cable/sattelite providers as well. That way when "syria" happens here.....they can shut-down all forms of communication and keep us from banding together to rise up against the government!


----------



## peecs121 (Mar 21, 2011)

The only reason I switched to T-Mobile was because of there prices and kick ass Android phones. I hate AT&T cause I worked for them for along time. I guess the only positive thing out of this is the network combined will be the best in the country. Theres certain areas where I live that when I'm on Edge the guys I work with, that have AT&T, are still at 3g. So that would be sweet! I just hope we can keep our current plans.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

do you really want to know why i reacted like this? cuz i think i might of gotten a little imature down de lines about this, but such passion fills me up so much about this, cuz i had to work my ass up to pay ~$500 for it ( and i still ow people money), this phone of mine, to exchange it three times, until i got my quietly brilliant one, to finally be able to root it, cuz i wanted to see for once way this cyanogen is so amazing,  to be told that in the future a certain feature, that now is, as it is supposed to be, for free on my carrier, will be restricted on an unbelievable rude carrier, that in the will by my own carrier, and literally make me pay again for what was once paid...
damn it guys, money doesn't grow on trees, for most of us. really?


----------



## brian_v3ntura (Mar 21, 2011)

qtilt112 said:


> I wonder if at&t is going to start phasing out the tmob 2100 band... there goes our 3g coverage...

Click to collapse



for me,the only thing I should be worrying abt is prices since it looks like america will have a GSM monopoly now. But it should take a year for a full company merger and aa bit longer to actually see hardware differences. Plus the vibrant hrdware already supports AT&T 3g (1900mhz)


----------



## cashyftw (Mar 21, 2011)

Segnaro said:


> http://twitter.com/fcc
> 
> #NeverAgain part 2?

Click to collapse



Haha never again seems to get a lot of attention lol 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## thegreatcity (Mar 21, 2011)

Verizon has no reason not to make a bid for Sprint RIGHT NOW. Its a win-win for them. If its approved, theyll leapfrog AT&T as the nations largest carrier. If neither buy-out is approved, theyll remain the nations largest carrier. 

As much as I hate to say it I hope Verizon tries it, only because if that happened theres no way they could approve buy-outs for both companies. I just cant imagine that happening. Not that our wonderful government has failed to surprise me before.


----------



## faber78 (Mar 21, 2011)

at and t bunch of crooked bastrds....theyre all crooked; but at and t the worst


----------



## Tankrat (Mar 21, 2011)

I can see after that year of change that at&t will raise the cost our plans if we want a phone up grade/renew a contract.

I guess at&t had to spend all those profits made off the ifad 1-4 & the irag sales/contracts.  

Well I'll hang out for now and wait and see what at&t does to my contract. If the costs goes up then I may end up with sprint.  Heard they now have good rates.



Sent from my Bionix V 1.3.1 machine using the XDA app


----------



## Phateless (Mar 21, 2011)

djdanska said:


> Coming soon, the At&t Mytouch 4gs. lmao!

Click to collapse



Ugh. The thought sickens me.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tankrat (Mar 21, 2011)

philly0429 said:


> pretty soon this will happen to internet providers....and cable/sattelite providers as well. That way when "syria" happens here.....they can shut-down all forms of communication and keep us from banding together to rise up against the government!

Click to collapse



What do you mean pretty soon... The fcc board has already unconstitutionally gave the pres the switch to the internet. So he can turn it off or blackout websites that he don't like.


Sent from my Bionix V 1.3.1 machine using the XDA app


----------



## SamsungVibrant (Mar 21, 2011)

treyvaporizer said:


> Yes, f*** you [email protected] and your soon to be monopoly. T-Mobile will be missed and low prices never forgotten
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



This will just open the door for Virgin to fill T-Mobile's gap


----------



## SamsungVibrant (Mar 21, 2011)

Tankrat said:


> I can see after that year of change that at&t will raise the cost our plans if we want a phone up grade/renew a contract.
> 
> I guess at&t had to spend all those profits made off the ifad 1-4 & the irag sales/contracts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should consider twice before switching to Sprint. I would happily pay more a month for good customer service than to switch to Sprint.


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Mar 21, 2011)

jwleonhart said:


> Can't wait till our generation gets in power to stop all this bullshit our parents have created.

Click to collapse



Buddy, we have no chance of cleaning up our parents' mess. Our generation is so much more ****ed up than theirs. We are a nation of whiny, govt tit sucking, elitist, self-entitled libtards. We don't stand a chance.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## lewy10 (Mar 21, 2011)

AT&T customer service is like a warm nut stain. Just my 2 cents


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 21, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Buddy, we have no chance of cleaning up our parents' mess. Our generation is so much more ****ed up than theirs. We are a nation of whiny, govt tit sucking, elitist, self-entitled libtards. We don't stand a chance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Agreed!!!!! This generation fails! No offence but were no where as wise as our parents. Back then America wasn't obese! America wasn't losing to China in education! America wasn't in every war! There were no terrorist! All countries loved us (minus the countries we fought)! We had amazing leadership...! America was just better in general! I'm sorry but that is my opinion! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sgtchili (Mar 21, 2011)

This calls for a mass exodus out of at&t those pos. And I was gonna go to T-Mobile after this contract ends I've had enough of at&t! *Sighs* who are the GSM carriers left? Metro PCS? Sad day indeed...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Tankrat (Mar 21, 2011)

Well hopefully tmo customers get grandfathered in, I love my current plan rates.  If not then I'm going to jump ship faster than you can say damnit... Got a few coworkers that got sprint phones and their rates are almost as good as mine... I will do some investigating before hand though.

I still will not get sucked in to an ifad even if you paid me to take it.  I love android too much now with all the open source modding that is out there now.

I rather sprint had done the merger not the at&t buy out

Sent from my Bionix V 1.3.1 machine using the XDA app


----------



## bauerlucas (Mar 21, 2011)

This sale made local news in Seattle on q13 saying the feds may not let it happen. All they said is that they don't know if it will affect the jobs of people in Bellview.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## doug2060 (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn... I still owe AT&T money too... LOL!


----------



## Tankrat (Mar 21, 2011)

I just remembered why I hate at&t....  

Their long distance landline service sucked here in the US.  Spent many years overseas and had to use their prepaid & credit phone cards to call back to the states.  Thank god vondage and skipe came to the rescue.  

I remember spending those prepaid calling cards just to call 1-800 numbers to order stuff from the states.  Thank god someone in the government made a dedicated phone line so we gi's could really got to call toll-free from overseas.

I hate at&t 


Sent from my Bionix V 1.3.1 machine using the XDA app


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't care if the new plans get cheaper.. I'll cut off my nose to spite my face.. the AT&T monopoly will never get any of my money. Is it time to hit them with the Sherman Antitrust Act ... AGAIN?!


----------



## darbear5610 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Get Grandfathered NOW*

"Will my rate plan change because of the acquisition?
We will honor all contracted plans that are entered into before the change of ownership."

That's what T-Mobile says, I recommend you get a contract now or are already grandfathered, because if you're getting into a 2-year once the merger is complete, you'll be completely at the mercy of AT&T and resistance WILL be futile.


----------



## lude219 (Mar 21, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Totally follow your logic, but YOUR friends are anecdotal evidence.
> 
> So what's the deal on spectrum? I know T-Mobile uses two bands while ATT uses three and they share one. Can you clarify for me what that means?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



And that's why I said anecdotal evidence means jack ****.  Because by saying you have better service in YOUR area doesn't necessarily applies to everywhere else, and vice versa.

***THIS IS STRICTLY 3G, AS BOTH AT&T/TMOBILE USE QUADBAND 2G SPECTRUM (850/900/1800/1900mhz)***

The thing with the spectrum is that Tmobile uses 1700/2100mhz that no other carrier in the known world uses other than some back country carrier in South America.  

Radio frequency works the same way like sound frequency:
The lower the frequency (shorter distance) --> the higher the penetration (buildings, walls, EM, etc).
The higher the frequency (longer distance) --> the shorter the penetration

Meaning, if you live in dense places like NY or SF with tall buildings, your best bet is to have a carrier with low frequency (850mhz/1900mhz for AT&T, 1700/2100mhz for Tmobile).  However, if you live in the middle of nowhere like Dorothyville, Kansas, carriers will cut cost on the amount of cell towers to put up by utilizing a higher frequency in those area.  How carriers set up their cell towers is a whole 'nother subject.

This is the reason why AT&T and VZ are moving toward LTE.  Verizon's LTE operates at 700mhz.


----------



## Vulf (Mar 21, 2011)

GSM Monopoly is not good 

Sprint and Verizon must merge!  [Not really]


----------



## S0NiX0928 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd expect the government to lean corporate at this point no doubt... So many strings being pulled behind the public curtain. =/

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## S0NiX0928 (Mar 21, 2011)

Seeds of corruption go back many decades... I'd say some generations of old tend to lean as ignorant as today's youth of my generation and such... The baby boomers thay grew up on tv suck the corporate media tit assuming that the box of pictures has actually worthy content (with a handful of exceptions) to give to the general populas... Instead we have flip-tards like Glenn Beck & Fox News preaching hateful BS to a large sum of the country. Hate which is carefully but so blatantly created by the right... And unfortunately many generations of old buy into easy blame, hate schemes it seems. From the protests for Muslim's to not be able to build a religious center in NYC to unbelievable racism in the southern states such as Arizona and Texas to name a few I'm personally entwined to atm. However, that being said about older generations there is a great deal of laziness and ignoramce amongst my peers (I'm 22) about the issues within our government and the world... The saddest part is that we are all web savy individuals with access to credible information that would know doubt give rise to protests and riots had real news actual had been broadcasted for the past decade or so. I'll cut this rant short but to say the least there is a lot of blame to go around and share but right now the most important part is spreading truth, opinions & knowledge. Generations need to bridge together and fight with what freedoms we still have as US citizens and give the information age it's rightful purpose.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## mr.johnsexydavis911 (Mar 21, 2011)

duboi97 said:


> Agreed!!!!! This generation fails! No offence but were no where as wise as our parents. Back then America wasn't obese! America wasn't losing to China in education! America wasn't in every war! There were no terrorist! All countries loved us (minus the countries we fought)! We had amazing leadership...! America was just better in general! I'm sorry but that is my opinion!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? No one in my whole family (outside my generation) could do my algebra homework back when I was a freshman. Countries don't hate america, instead they hate western civilization as a whole. What our generation lacks is a positive outlook, everywhere in the world, not just america. 



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Closing thread*

Sr. Mod edit  This is the appropriate forum for this discussion.  I will merge the other threads.
jwzg


----------



## Oniyuri (Mar 21, 2011)

PixoNova said:


> Umadbro? Last I checked there's always Sprint and Verizon. And Metro. So explain how AT&T is a monopoly please.
> 
> My multi-billion $ is better than yours!

Click to collapse



Simple. AT&T is a GSM company right? Well, so was T-Mobile. Now, if AT&T acquires T-Mobile, what happened to the GSM competition? Whoops, can't be a competition with no adversary. Without that, AT&T has free rein to start charging a crapload after the subscribers' contracts are up and I can almost guarantee that the quality of service is gonna drop and the prices for new contracts are gonna be up another 20-50% (depending on if you wanna tether or not). 

Say goodbye to about 3 of your 5gbs unlimited and say hello to your brand new 2gb limit! 
(.....and the crowd grows silent).

What trey meant was that there's gonna be a GSM monopoly, not a wireless monopoly. 

Yes, there's Sprint and Verizon but from where I live in the states, they're both crappy even with CDMA. I've swapped from Cingular, to Sprint, to AT&T and my family now have T-Mobile &  MetroPCS; those are the only carriers that we can get reception from in my house. 

The people in the US are highly mobile and actually travel internationally once in awhile. We need the GSM competition (especially since that is the general global standard). I mean, one of the selling points of having the Vibrant is that it can (theoretically) have 3g in most countries (using the 1900/2100 UTMS bands).


----------



## Step666 (Mar 21, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> to be told that in the future a certain feature, that now is, as it is supposed to be, for free on my carrier, will be restricted on an unbelievable rude carrier

Click to collapse



No-one ever said tethering would be free.

The standard internet bundles that the networks sell have *never* included tethering, so everything you're saying is simply wrong and your ridiculous immature behaviour is pointless.


----------



## j56bp (Mar 21, 2011)

duboi97 said:


> Today...of course everybody should know that at&t bought tmobile usa! But one of the worst things I figured out was that the Motorola Cliq already has a stable android 2.3 rom...YES THE CLIQ!!!!!!! The outdated piece of crap cliq has a STABLE 2.3 rom, yes I've tried it, and yes it lags but its STABLE!! Not trying to hate on the developers (which do one hell of a job) but I think that the Vibrant forums should try to get along and we might actually get more work done...this forum worries me now  too many flamers...Well other than that great job to the dev's here...

Click to collapse




why u start the same ****?  omfg


----------



## Specialist88 (Mar 21, 2011)

Problem I will have with this merger is that the AT&T service will suck where I live and I would rather be on the bandwagon with Verizon because they have better network here for me.  I always had been with T-Mobile, since they were Voicestream here in MA and had no issues with their customer service.  This is a sad day where I will be grandfathered into this merger, if FCC approves and also the fact I will not deal with AT&T because of previous experiences with their landline services that provided bad customer service.  I will not deal with drop calls from AT&T wireless nor their landline services!!!


----------



## Uchennadi (Mar 21, 2011)

This is why we tmobilers are so upset abt this possible att tmobile merger  they're greedy for no reason, it makes no sense. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## BaoQ (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if the Vibrant's IMEI will be in ATT system.


----------



## diego1985 (Mar 21, 2011)

j56bp said:


> why u start the same ****?  omfg

Click to collapse



I believe this guys thread was started first. But I may be wrong.

I hate "Top Flight Security Mods"


----------



## Mastamp3 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Might not be as bad as thought*

In the event the transaction does not receive regulatory approval satisfactory to AT&T and the transaction does not close, AT&T will be required to pay a breakup fee of $3 (billion), transfer to T-Mobile certain AWS spectrum that is not needed by AT&T for its initial LTE roll out, and provide a roaming agreement to T-Mobile on terms favorable to both parties


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 21, 2011)

j56bp said:


> why u start the same ****?  omfg

Click to collapse



the same ****??!?!! What same **** did I cause? Wtf?!? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 21, 2011)

mr.johnsexydavis911 said:


> Are you kidding me? No one in my whole family (outside my generation) could do my algebra homework back when I was a freshman. Countries don't hate america, instead they hate western civilization as a whole. What our generation lacks is a positive outlook, everywhere in the world, not just america.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



Okay well I'm not gonna lie you just contradicted me guess my post wasn't thought through the whole way... good job Congrats I feel stupid now....


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## ipetloudog (Mar 21, 2011)

Ummm. Im month to month because of bad credit. I tend not to cuss on xda but im pretty sure im ****ED when my contract expires. Dislike this merger/buyout/bullshit/whatever unless htc or samsung supports cricket. Ill take ****ty service over no service at all, only if the phone is on par with this beautiful machine.

Plus, our bandwith is going to be tackled heavily by all of the iphone users downloading all their gay porn. 

[face]

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dh4645 (Mar 21, 2011)

so why the hell was that douche ranting in my thread?
what a freak.

----------

on another note, i probably wont use tether, but i'd like to have the option to use it.  a lot of people were just getting the wi-fi ipad2 version because they could use tethering on their phone and would show up as wi-fi to their ipad.  sucks for them


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

that douche was ranting in your thtead cuz his own got closed cuz of a similar one he missed,  as some say, like u for example. i never thought i would stomp over such closed mindedness on xda...and just to call me a douche, just like that. if u dont understand my point, make a research before nailing me to the wall.
but whatever!
ill be the mature one now, if y'all feel i reacted so imature before.
thank you!
^_^


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

and to tell u why i got so worked up. just cuz people say tethering is stealing in other places online...really!!! i work my self like a horse to have what i have, and never consider to take unfairly anything from anyone, and u call me a thief cuz u wanna make more money of me?...


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mastamp3 said:


> In the event the transaction does not receive regulatory approval satisfactory to AT&T and the transaction does not close, AT&T will be required to pay a breakup fee of $3 (billion), transfer to T-Mobile certain AWS spectrum that is not needed by AT&T for its initial LTE roll out, and provide a roaming agreement to T-Mobile on terms favorable to both parties

Click to collapse



So hold on, if T-Mobile isn't sold, we still get something out of this? xD

Alright, let's see where this goes.


----------



## peaster3 (Mar 21, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Buddy, we have no chance of cleaning up our parents' mess. Our generation is so much more ****ed up than theirs. We are a nation of whiny, govt tit sucking, elitist, self-entitled libtards. We don't stand a chance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## Xanaki (Mar 21, 2011)

*AT&T To buy T-Mobile for $39B*

Thats right AT&T is buying T-Mobile, hopefully when all is said and done this will mean better service and some better phones.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/03/21/att-buy-t-mobile-3-billion/


----------



## Serious_Beans (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not too worried about my contract as I am not on one lol, but I'll be mad if I have to switch my $60 off contract plan to Sprint, their cheapest one for what I need is another $10...:/ 
I hope it doesn't happen either.


----------



## simonti (Mar 21, 2011)

*i dont see why this is good news*



Xanaki said:


> Thats right AT&T is buying T-Mobile, hopefully when all is said and done this will mean better service and some better phones.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/03/21/att-buy-t-mobile-3-billion/

Click to collapse



I don't see how this could be good.  That is one less gsm carrier for me to choose from.  I live in new York and I don't know what other network is gsm.  When at&t didn't have any phone I like, I went to t-mobile to get the nexus 1.   I came back to at&t because I wanted the inspire .  I like that flexibility


----------



## JackieOoo (Mar 21, 2011)

So you don't actually have to be a student?


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 21, 2011)

One thing I wonder is WHY Deutsche Telekom wanted to get rid of T-Mobile USA so bad. It was a great company. :/

Sent from my GT-i9000/Vibrant.


----------



## JackieOoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Is this for new at&t accounts?


----------



## PixoNova (Mar 21, 2011)

Oniyuri said:


> Simple. AT&T is a GSM company right? Well, so was T-Mobile. Now, if AT&T acquires T-Mobile, what happened to the GSM competition? Whoops, can't be a competition with no adversary. Without that, AT&T has free rein to start charging a crapload after the subscribers' contracts are up and I can almost guarantee that the quality of service is gonna drop and the prices for new contracts are gonna be up another 20-50% (depending on if you wanna tether or not).
> 
> Say goodbye to about 3 of your 5gbs unlimited and say hello to your brand new 2gb limit!
> (.....and the crowd grows silent).
> ...

Click to collapse



So? It means more service for all of us. Your contract will still be honored, plus youll have access to AT&T's towers. Only GSM? Why does that matter?

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## jwzg (Mar 21, 2011)

Bump on original thread on topic.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

This is terrible news, it's a sad day in the tech world. I was excited about the HTC Pyramid but not now. My bubble is busted. Where will Android go now? How depressing. I hope that the FCC sees this as a GSM monopoly and does not allow it to happen. T-mobile is selling loyal customers down the river. I don't want to be a AT&T customer. Voice sucks, data sucks, higher prices, data caps and crippled handset functionality. Ray Charles can see, the future of T-mobile customers is in the toilet. 

Sent from my Rooted themed & overclocked Nexus One CM6.1.1  using XDA App


----------



## cee1cee4 (Mar 21, 2011)

*att is a greedy and crappy company*

att is a greedy and crappy company, all they know how to do is buy and destroy competition.

I use to have their land line service, wireless, and dsl. I got tired of getting ripped off every month, so I dropped them like a hot potato. I am happy with tmobile. This acquisition news is a sad day for the freedom loving Americans who will not stand for any company's monopoly.

If you have att service right now and want to be free of their rip offs and strangle hold, take a look at OOMA for your land line.

If this merger goes through, I am going to be looking for another wireless alternative. If anyone knows a better wireless provider, please share your ideas. thanks


----------



## TLX317 (Mar 21, 2011)

Apparently there's a chance that we're gonna need to buy new phones after the merger if we want to keep our 3G and up...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

This is terrible news, it's a sad day in the tech world. I was excited about the HTC Pyramid but not now. My bubble is busted. Where will Android go now? How depressing. I hope that the FCC sees this as a GSM monopoly and does not allow it to happen. T-mobile is selling loyal customers down the river. I don't want to be a AT & T customer. Voice sucks, data sucks, higher prices, data caps and crippled handset functionality. Ray Charles can see, the future of T - mobile customers is in the toilet. 

Sent from my Rooted themed & overclocked Nexus One CM6.1.1  using XDA App


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 21, 2011)

TLX317 said:


> Apparently there's a chance that we're gonna need to buy new phones after the merger if we want to keep our 3G and up...

Click to collapse



AT&T said that the cost of T-Mobile also included replacement phones. So I guess we may get AT&T phones.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

Aye aye, I totally agree 

Sent from my Rooted themed & overclocked Nexus One CM6.1.1  using XDA App


----------



## Hypnopottamus (Mar 21, 2011)

Some people have mentioned this already, but I think many people are missing the point. The important thing ISN'T about bandwidth and data service. The point is that this is a monopoly on GSM! There were previously really only 4 carriers in the US to choose from. 2 of them were CDMA and the other 2 were GSM. With T-Mobile essentially gone (due to this merger), if you have a GSM phone, you are at the mercy of AT&T. At least w/ CDMA, Verizon and Sprint can keep each other in check (somewhat). What will happen with data plans or other mobile service plans if you have GSM in the US? Answer: whatever AT&T wants to happen. Remember, GSM is nice because you can get unlocked phones. 

20 years ago Anti-trust laws would never let this happen. I guess the Telecomm lobbies have come a long way. Goodbye to consumer choice and competition in the US


----------



## jdm4u (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone looked into switching to Simple Mobile? They use T-Mobile's 3G frequencies for 3G services. What will happen to them if At&t acquires T-mobiles frequency? I was looking to switch to them and now that At&t will be buying T-mo, i think i just might.


----------



## ArthurJGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

I've yet to see any Tmobile customers who are excited about this ordeal.

I will be looking at Verizon, and I JUST signed a 2 year for a 7" tab 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 21, 2011)

jdm4u said:


> Has anyone looked into switching to Simple Mobile? They use T-Mobile's 3G frequencies for 3G services. What will happen to them if At&t acquires T-mobiles frequency? I was looking to switch to them and now that At&t will be buying T-mo, i think i just might.

Click to collapse



If T-Mobile owns it, then AT&T does now.

Sent from my GT-i9000/Vibrant.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't blame anyone from TMo not  being excited

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Emama (Mar 21, 2011)

no more cheap GSM..=[


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

However, "stealing" in this case is defined how AT&T sees it, and they see free tethering as such.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## ridikolous (Mar 21, 2011)

If the deal falls through how look will it be before they start to waive etf?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is terrible news, it's a sad day in the tech world. I was excited about the HTC Pyramid but not now. My bubble is busted. Where will Android go now? How depressing. I hope that the FCC sees this as a GSM monopoly and does not allow it to happen. T-mobile is selling loyal customers down the river. I don't want to be a AT&T customer. Voice sucks, data sucks, higher prices, data caps and crippled handset functionality. Ray Charles can see, the future of T-mobile customers is in the toilet.
> 
> Sent from my Rooted themed & overclocked Nexus One CM6.1.1  using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sprint is another option


----------



## naplesbill (Mar 21, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> However, "stealing" in this case is defined how AT&T sees it, and they see free tethering as such.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Which is exactly why net neutrality is so important, and why carriers are against it. They would be forced to act and charge fairly. All the BS posted on some blogs that defend the carriers is completely out of context. 

It is no different than City governments saying they don't make money off of traffic tickets. It is easy to make a case that shows you are losing money by doing this or that. The reality is, in the case of a police officer, they are being paid to do their job. The money they claim to spend on traffic tickets includes these fixed costs.

ATT is not losing anything with 90% of tethering, they just want to find more ways to increase revenue. People can claim that is in terms of service all they want to. That does not change the reality that most people are getting ripped off.

I can honestly say I do not tether more than 1% of my monthly usage. I am still appalled by the way the carriers are taking advantage of the consumers. 

You have similar terms of service with your home internet provider. What happens when they say that using a streaming server is a violation of those terms and that you must now pay an extra charge every month to use it?


----------



## CrAzYiaN (Mar 21, 2011)

deal won't go down, 39 billion in cash? who wouldn't want all that in cash.

this is a big Plus on at&t side even tho they are bad.
They should be able to have more towers and better service now.


----------



## iynfynity (Mar 21, 2011)

Longcat14 said:


> One thing I wonder is WHY Deutsche Telekom wanted to get rid of T-Mobile USA so bad. It was a great company. :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9000/Vibrant.

Click to collapse



It was the best company!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Phateless (Mar 21, 2011)

ArthurJGuy said:


> I've yet to see any Tmobile customers who are excited about this ordeal.
> 
> I will be looking at Verizon, and I JUST signed a 2 year for a 7" tab 2 weeks ago.

Click to collapse



Agreed. In the captivate forum people are mostly looking forward to it but I am dreading it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## player911 (Mar 21, 2011)

I get full bars from both AT&T and Tmobile at my house.... unfortunately with AT&T you can't stay on a call long enough.

I have Tmobile after being fed up with AT&T's crappy network. My gf still has AT&T though. She spent over an hour calling in a dentist appointment because the call kept dropping and she having to start over, when it should have only taken 15 minutes.


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 21, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Buddy, we have no chance of cleaning up our parents' mess. Our generation is so much more ****ed up than theirs. We are a nation of whiny, govt tit sucking, elitist, self-entitled libtards. We don't stand a chance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



yeah. damn libtards. we need good old conservatives to fix everything. 

what are the biggest problems the us is dealing with right now? 
bad economy as well as failing economic system. two pointless, expensive, unwinnable wars. taking away freedoms and rights of citizens. bailing out the crap automakers and corrupt bankers. stupid, ignorant americans and the failed education system.

notice everything listed is due to conservative/republican policy. so why don't we go ahead and turn to conservatives to fix all our problems. even though they create most of them and don't really want to fix or change anything.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok . ill bite there I AM MARINO, but let me give u this scenario in exchange:

cuz of hurried investments in one department, that dont go as well as expected (by that im talkin about whatever means to sell wireless data), a carrier decides to stop the natural evolution of innovation of combined software and hardware, by either denying, limiting, or asking for an EXTRA FEE FOR WHAT WAS ALREADY PAID FOR, to the end user. how many people u think will buy that load of smelly,brown substance nowadays, comparing to what business models are used in Europe, when more and more people become aware of that?

do your self a favor and, even if u work for one of them, and dont have another choice but to say so, refrain your self to find excuses for abuse, cuz that only shows a very poor character...unless money is all u actually want out of this life, no matter to what meens!


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> .unless money is all u actually want out of this life!

Click to collapse



Reality is, that's all a lot of people want.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## eltormo (Mar 21, 2011)

SamsungVibrant said:


> You should consider twice before switching to Sprint. I would happily pay more a month for good customer service than to switch to Sprint.

Click to collapse




AT&T has the world most horrible customer service in fact they were last on customer service behind,Tmobile,Verizon and sprint.

Not to mention that Sprint has real unlimited internet,i am safe as of now but this is a horrible move,AT&T sucks is so much levels that i think that if it wasn't for the Iphone companies like T-mobile would be closing the gap by now instead of selling out.

In fact i think this is AT&T way of admitting that the loss of the Iphone exclusivity would hurt them,now that they don't have it alone any more,is time to buy some one,i bet that if Verizon did the same with sprint they would be the first one to cry monopoly.

Is incredible AT&T once huge monopoly is once again on its way to become a monopoly again,maybe the US government forgot why they split it in the first place.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

props for honesty...


----------



## DroidFreek (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard about this a few weeks ago and yesterday they confirmed it. 
I believe this is for the worst At&t caps everything and anything they touch. 

Did you also here Angrybirds may be traded as a stock. Crazy.


----------



## Blackhawk163 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrAzYiaN said:


> *deal won't go down*, 39 billion in cash? who wouldn't want all that in cash.
> 
> this is a big Plus on at&t side even tho they are bad.
> They should be able to have more towers and better service now.

Click to collapse



Isn't there a 6 bil penalty paid out to Tmous if they don't?


----------



## hida0901 (Mar 21, 2011)

funeralthirst said:


> yeah. damn libtards. we need good old conservatives to fix everything.
> 
> what are the biggest problems the us is dealing with right now?
> bad economy as well as failing economic system. two pointless, expensive, unwinnable wars. taking away freedoms and rights of citizens. bailing out the crap automakers and corrupt bankers. stupid, ignorant americans and the failed education system.
> ...

Click to collapse



republican=/conservative


----------



## eltormo (Mar 21, 2011)

PixoNova said:


> So? It means more service for all of us. Your contract will still be honored, plus youll have access to AT&T's towers. Only GSM? Why does that matter?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because at the end of my contract the game rules change,i was a whole 2 months with AT&T and while the signal was ok,i did pay for 2 months $220+ and i did not even had unlimited internet just 2GB.

On T-mobile i hate the whole cap thing at 5GB,but 5G is allot more than 2GB,and i have pay like $215 in 3 months for my line when on AT&T i pay more than that for just 2 month,not only that i have a Vibrant not a captivate which is feature block by AT&T.

And the so call best customer service,sorry but AT&T is bad compare to T-mobile.


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been a T-Mo customer for 10 years, and originally switched from AT&T.
I've been enjoying the data speed boost I got when I got my Vibrant last July, and looking at the crippled HSPUAccess on AT&T makes me cringe when imagining I will be forced to use it.
AT&T is believed to be using T-Mo's HSPA+ infrastructure to deploy their LTE network, but the fear of getting my data capped and higher cost to maintain the service makes me to consider switching the providers. 
I am thinking of switching to Verizon, yes with the higher cost but with a little re-assurance the service is mostly bulletproof, and keeping my Vibrant for the occasions when I have to travel aboard.
So, how is the Thunderbolt on Verizon?


----------



## Gibsonusa (Mar 21, 2011)

You do understand its still about a year out and it still needs to go threw all the regulations and what not. So it could end up falling threw which would be cool for t mobile seeing that they would get a 3billion. Dollar reneg. Fee

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## thegreatcity (Mar 21, 2011)

PixoNova said:


> So? It means more service for all of us. Your contract will still be honored, plus youll have access to AT&T's towers. Only GSM? Why does that matter?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because there is no other GSM  competition. I happen to prefer GSM to CDMA for a number of reasons. If I don't like the way AT&T is treating me as a customer (which has happened to me before, and Im sure will happen again), I have nowhere else to go. If I want to stick with GSM, thats means I have to deal with whatever ****ty business practices AT&T feels like using that week. Its a monopoly, and that's why it matters.


----------



## SciFiSurfer (Mar 21, 2011)

I was expecting something like this to happen for some time now. I'm not, of course, a fan of reduced competition.


----------



## KlondikBar (Mar 21, 2011)

SciFiSurfer said:


> I was expecting something like this to happen for some time now. I'm not, of course, a fan of reduced competition.

Click to collapse



Is At&t trying to become a monopoly again. If so they will be under a lot of scrutiny.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> props for honesty...

Click to collapse



I didn't even mean me, I meant majority of people.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## iphonebaby (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the deal!!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you napelsbill. it feels good to not be alone on this thread,
I AM MARINO...since your nothing of mine, i dont really care if u where including yourself or not. honesty is honesty, and i give u my props for that, or du i have to pay u a separate fee just to make u understand that?


----------



## nerdgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

*Time to switch to Verizon*

Guess it is time to switch to Verizon.


----------



## foreverinpanama (Mar 21, 2011)

duboi97 said:


> Agreed!!!!! This generation fails! No offence but were no where as wise as our parents. Back then America wasn't obese! America wasn't losing to China in education! America wasn't in every war! There were no terrorist! All countries loved us (minus the countries we fought)! We had amazing leadership...! America was just better in general! I'm sorry but that is my opinion!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Man you couldn't have hit my opinions more dead on. Proof of 
Our generation and future? Justin Beiber and auto tunes! All I gotta say.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using XDA App


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 21, 2011)

*So.. Are you staying?*

So, will you be staying with T-Mobile may be bought by the dark side? I'm going to wait a little, but if hop carriers, Verizon is selling another thunderbolt.


----------



## Donmotobike (Mar 21, 2011)

What ya'll need is time machine and go back 5 years ago and sign up for unlimited 3g data plan with At&t lol


----------



## dpaul007 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll need more information before I decide.  AT&T does have better coverage and 3g in my area where TMobile didn't.  Verizon is the big player here, but looking at their prices makes me cry


----------



## presence06 (Mar 21, 2011)

On the fence. Started looking at Sprint and Verizon. I can get both with 3G out in my area's but data and prices... $120 a month for one line with limited voice/data on Verizon where unlimited voice on Sprint is $69 but you have to get a text package... I don't know.

I just have a feeling that when/if ATT get their way and gobble up T-Mo the unlimited data will go away (I have the loyalty unlimited) and so will other things... :/


----------



## Flak_Munky (Mar 21, 2011)

Very torn at the moment.  There is a lot to be seen and to be worked out before I make my decision.  I've heard too many complaints about Verizon in my area, so if I jump ship, it will probably to Sprint.  There is a lot of time to figure that out though, so I am not worried in that regard.


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 21, 2011)

Jacks0870 said:


> So if I fill out that form someone will call me like right away?? I want to get this today before it's gone.

Click to collapse



Yes someone will call you right away and get you set up.


----------



## s15274n (Mar 21, 2011)

There is still a year, and I doubt they can increase your price... at least initially. 

Let the pieces fall before you jump ship for no good reason.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah, maybe ill buy iphone 5, and use the time machine feature (if included in that version of the mac os), to restore my self to those times...if i wont have to pay a fee to use may device like that. it's gonna go great with the latest apple innovation of including tethering as a feature of their revolutionary os. of course, older iphones dont have the right to it. why would it be any different. wait, wasnt there somebody else, some other os with a feature like that...yeah, lets trash that to!!!

they did that cuz they where in deep ****, and needed cosumers desperetly, and now, that APPLE gave them an attitude, they think they can do whatever they want, and the reality is, CARRIERS, YOU JUST CANT DO WHATEVER U WANT, IF U WANNA HAVE BUSINESS. 

that's it, no matter what fanboy, employee, suit, has to say!
GET REAL PEOPLE!


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 21, 2011)

hida0901 said:


> republican=/conservative

Click to collapse



tell that to republicans.

but still, the underlying problems are mostly conservative policy. the united states didn't become a world power by being conservative, it did it with progressive and liberal ideas and innovation. most of which is severely lacking in this country now.


----------



## SamsungVibrant (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I probably wont stay, thats what most of us are saying NOW because we are bored and have nothing else to rant about.

Truth is, a year from now when the  deal is done, I bet most of us are going to stay.

Also we will have the largest network with the most towers. At&t is going to beat Verizon in coverage. At&t for sure won't have any dead zones now.

Only thing that worries me is bandwith with so many customers, but who knows.


----------



## tribalartgod (Mar 21, 2011)

*AT&T purchased T-Mobile*

So... AT&T purchased T-Mobile... Link to the story below...

Opinions on this?


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...lekom-s-t-mobile-usa-unit-for-39-billion.html


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Mar 21, 2011)

funeralthirst said:


> yeah. damn libtards. we need good old conservatives to fix everything.
> 
> what are the biggest problems the us is dealing with right now?
> bad economy as well as failing economic system. two pointless, expensive, unwinnable wars. taking away freedoms and rights of citizens. bailing out the crap automakers and corrupt bankers. stupid, ignorant americans and the failed education system.
> ...

Click to collapse



You are full of so much fail it boggles my mind. Did you get your High School diploma off the internet? Jesus.

Democrats have controlled the House and Senate since 2005, they have controlled the entire country since 2009. In fact, until the Fall of 2010, there was almost no voice of Conservatism even present in the Republican party. Bush was not a Conservative, he was a Moderate (read: Liberal) Republican. He spent us into debt unheard of until Obama took the reins. The few Conservatives in Congress fought every Bush spending policy tooth and nail.

Eliminating Saddam lessened the sum total of evil in this world. You're right, though. The Republican President along with the Democratic Congress elected to send our boys over there without enough of an exit strategy.

Conservativism is about limiting the scope and reach of Government. The Government should be there to enforce the laws set forth in the Constitution and to protect every American from any body who would seek to legislatively undermine those rights, or militarily remove those rights from us. Foreign, Domestic, it makes no difference. 

Rest assured friend, when the **** hits the fan, it will be us who are on the front-line defending your ability to pop off with ignorant **** you saw on Rachel Maddow or on an episode of Law & Order. Conservatives don't take away freedoms or rights, we don't control the Dept. of Education, WE didn't bail out the Auto Companies or Wall-Street execs. If we had our way, a dying company would die. The Democrats are the "too big to fail" crowd, they are behind Cash for Clunkers, they run the DOE(ducation), FTC, FCC, DMV, DOT, IRS, USPS, DOE(nergy), EPA, FDA, FEMA, ACORN & HUD to name a few, all of which are more efficiently run by the Private sector in orders of magnitude.

Since you mention Dept. of Education specifically; which party is every teacher union's favorite party? Why do they vote Democrat? Because Democrats support tenure for teachers instead of being paid for performance. This breeds an environment of apathy, because honestly, why work hard when you can vote Democrat and they'll see to it that the Unions stay in power and get your paycheck to you regardless of how well you teach?

Government regulation and intervention does not breed innovation, it stifles it. When you need to go through Governmental red tape for years, and spend thousands out of your own pocket paying off beaurocracies in order to get your "next big thing" on the market, you end up giving up. It's too much work, and you cannot afford it.

The free market thrives on competition, not regulation. The person or group with the cheaper, better product will succeed, and the other guy will not. It is very simple. 

Liberals have hijacked the word "progressive". They are not progressive, they are regressive. They would like to see European market ideas here in the States that are failing and have failed for 50 years across the pond. They have not offered anything new. It is just new to Americans who do not know any better because they are too lazy to learn history.

Edit: I didn't even _touch_ the Welfare State, lest my rant transform into a full-blown thesis.


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 21, 2011)

funeralthirst said:


> tell that to republicans.
> 
> but still, the underlying problems are mostly conservative policy. the united states didn't become a world power by being conservative, it did it with progressive and liberal ideas and innovation. most of which is severely lacking in this country now.

Click to collapse



I agree with this and also the current status of our government is pretty bad. We get in other countries affairs for no apparent reason ... like right now in Libya that doesn't effect us at all. I understand if France wants to get in because that's where their oil comes from but to us that's just another African country and we shouldn't be allowed in their affairs. Our country has its own problems like the recession which was ssaid to be over but I still see homeless people on the streets people with no jobs. We should allow other countries to handle their own affairs and care about the current status of our country ...that is also my opinion! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## wizzardeel (Mar 21, 2011)

im with tmobile.. this means that im gonna be paying my bills to att from now on and have even better service... twice the towers i had before  nice!


----------



## thevuman (Mar 21, 2011)

wizzardeel said:


> im with tmobile.. this means that im gonna be paying my bills to att from now on and have even better service... twice the towers i had before  nice!

Click to collapse



you'll also be paying twice as much with data capped plans and huge restrictions.

today is a sad day, indeed.


----------



## thevuman (Mar 21, 2011)

tagged for when tmobile officially goes under and AT&T rapes everyone.

Hello, Sprint!  You are looking attractive today.


----------



## Scoobyracing03 (Mar 21, 2011)

my past experiances....

I was with a carrier that was bought by Verizon many many years ago.  things went semi smooth.  if you are under contract your price will be that until your contract is up.  At that point there will be a strong push to get you to buy a phone with their brand on it and get you to sign a contract.  At that point your pricing you were paying before doesn't matter.  You will have to pay their prices now.  

I left AT&T in August to save money my company was no loger offereing us phones or a corperate discount for AT&T. for 2 lines unlimited data, unlimited text and IIRC it was 700 anytime minutes with rollover and unlimited AT&T to AT&T and unlimited nights and weekends we were paying $210ish a month.  I switched to T-mobile similar plan minus the roll over minutes which we never used any of them anyways.  and pay $175 ish a month.  Yes I did have unlimited data with AT&T we were locked into that when they got rid of it.  We were looking at upgrading our phones and were told we would lose the unlimited data and get stuck with the 2GB plan due to the new contract.  

Yes they have a bigger network and I was able to get 3G in more areas than I can with T-mobile but places where T-Mobile wasn't like up in Michigan where my Girlfriend's parents live we were roaming on AT&T so we still had just as good of service as with AT&T which was Edge network there.  

Will I stay IF the merger gets the approvals it needs?  Not a chance in hell, I'd switch to a reginal carrier or Sprint long before I'd shell out the higher prices of Verizon and AT&T that I once paid.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

No more threads on this please.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## faber78 (Mar 21, 2011)

screw at and t; they are gonna screw you....turn about is fair play.


----------



## jdm4u (Mar 21, 2011)

well, my contract ends in november, and since by then it won't be a year yet, i will probably renew to get a new phone, if after the merge happens, and im not liking it, 2 things can happen:

if they keep my contract as is and not change it till i have to renew again, ill keep the contract till i have to renew and jump ship.

if they give us 30 days during the merge to jump ship because they WILL make changes to the contract no matter what, i'm jumping ship.

Either way, the only thing that sucks is im not sure which carrier to go to next. Sprint's 4G connection sucks in miami, my friend has an Epic 4G and my 3G speed is faster than his 4G speed. Verizon has awesome speeds with 4G LTE but im not sure if i'll like verizon much, my mom had them before and they had really bad customer service. So we'll see. 


I'll probably just get a messenger pigeon.


----------



## mouzaihem (Mar 21, 2011)

So, should Comcast charge me more for using a router with no password?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2011)

All will be merged into this

Please add your quote to easy reference


----------



## Step666 (Mar 21, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> a carrier decides to stop the natural evolution of innovation of combined software and hardware, by either denying, limiting, or asking for an EXTRA FEE FOR WHAT WAS ALREADY PAID FOR, to the end user.

Click to collapse



So where in AT&T's T&Cs does it say that the standard data bundles include tethering?

You're not even with AT&T, so why on earth do you insist on posting this nonsense?
You're not one of the people being 'cheated' (not that AT&T are cheating anyone), so why are you so ridiculously worked up about this?

And even if you were one of the affected AT&T customers, have you at any point stopped to take in anything I have posted so far?
Nothing about what AT&T is doing is wrong, they are merely exercising their rights.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread keeps on growing and growing..lol


----------



## kekoukela (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow just wow

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*if you have a smartphone but dont want data plan on prepaid*



manlisten said:


> That's what I'm wondering... I love my prepaid and don't want/need a contract.

Click to collapse



to be honest you dont need to tell them you have a smartphone. they only know you have one if you tell them haha. they ask for an IMEI number, make one up that is 15 digits long and starts with like 001 I think it is (alot of phones start with that). or if you have another phone like a flip phone or something, just give them that IMEI number when you sign up. (that is IF you are required to, and IF this deal even goes through by the end of this year)


----------



## faber78 (Mar 21, 2011)

mouzaihem said:


> So, should Comcast charge me more for using a router with no password?

Click to collapse



you should charge your neighbors....lol....


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 21, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> No more threads on this please.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



I agree! I guess a mod took my thread and combined it with this one! I had at least a good 5 pages on my thread....my thread originally was in the Samsung Vibrant forums and I was notified it was moved...but the mod didn't know it was combined either...


----------



## kekoukela (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't get it


----------



## texasrocket (Mar 21, 2011)

has anyone seen this?  I saw this on tmo news. it was in the comment section.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-t-mobile-from-being-bought-by-att/


----------



## tooter1 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-t-mobile-from-being-bought-by-att/

Put in my signature!


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

It's bad because a lot of threads are getting merged together, makes my posts look stupid lol.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's the thing though. ATT is still sim carded, right? Still enables us to hot swap sims. Tmobile already has a network in place. Wouldn't it just make sense for them to just merge their servers and all their towers to be one giant T-att? haha.

I mean, I hate ATT too, but I also can't stand Verizon or Sprint. Verizon had crap customer service and Sprint is just lame (no reasoning behind that one). 

I do have to wonder what will really change and what it will mean for us. Aren't the T-Mobile phones already compatible with ATT's network and Vice Versa?


----------



## SciFiSurfer (Mar 22, 2011)

KlondikBar said:


> Is At&t trying to become a monopoly again. If so they will be under a lot of scrutiny.

Click to collapse



I wonder if the people in charge these days really have a full appreciation for the breakup of AT&T. They all strike me as being politicians (and worse) first, second, and third, and educated and interested public servants a distant fourth. I don't trust our government to do the right thing, so who knows what will happen here.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 22, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Here's the thing though. ATT is still sim carded, right? Still enables us to hot swap sims. Tmobile already has a network in place. Wouldn't it just make sense for them to just merge their servers and all their towers to be one giant T-att? haha.
> 
> I mean, I hate ATT too, but I also can't stand Verizon or Sprint. Verizon had crap customer service and Sprint is just lame (no reasoning behind that one).
> 
> I do have to wonder what will really change and what it will mean for us. Aren't the T-Mobile phones already compatible with ATT's network and Vice Versa?

Click to collapse



Somewhat, our phones work on ATT edge network and vise versa but not the 3g..sadly


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM_HD2 said:


> Somewhat, our phones work on ATT edge network and vise versa but not the 3g..sadly

Click to collapse



Does ATT even have "4G"? 

Thats gonna be pathetic if they downgrade. I guess we won't know what's gonna happen till this whole thing is over...in the next year.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 22, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Does ATT even have "4G"?
> 
> Thats gonna be pathetic if they downgrade. I guess we won't know what's gonna happen till this whole thing is over...in the next year.

Click to collapse



Dont quote me but i think they have HSPDA like we do and going to be coming out with 4G (LTE) soon http://ces.cnet.com/8301-32254_1-20027369-283.html


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 22, 2011)

as i said step, everything has a begining, and what at&t is starting with sending a threat to jailbroken iphones, will only be an example to use for android users, maybe with a different package and presentation. along with that, add the fact that tmo will become att, and tell me, how much is 2+2...

and, acording to your logics, if i see somebody stealing my neighbors dog, i just shouldnt care and let them do it, right????... and wait for him to get mine next time, and just accept it, cuz...why?

and i could ask u the same..: where does it say it doesnt exactly in the contract? and even so, what gives them the right to charge how i use my device,aand the already purchased data, as long as it doesnt have anything to do with the network anymore, but my own private and personally set up network. as he said, comcast should start charging me actually using my router?
and you'll say, no its a phone thing, its own departament, its own bundles, bla, bla, bla. if my phone has a feature that has nothing to do with you network infrastructure, onmy data, YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO CHARGE ME.
damn it man, really?

they are exercising their rights...to unfairly charge the consumer. well then, that is a right that only U.S. has!


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 22, 2011)

*[UPDATE] T-Mobile 3G phones  considered obsolete once merger comes!*

What will you do?
This means the Vibrant will not work anymore in a year?


http://phandroid.com/2011/03/21/t-m...e-rendered-obsolete-by-att-merger/:cool::eek:


EDIT: Today T-Mobile updated their Q and A and they have mentioned that they have no plans of changing anything to make your phone "obsolete" (and they actually said 0bselete. ) during the 12 month process but in a year it will be up to att to decide what will happen


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM_HD2 said:


> Dont quote me but i think they have HSPDA like we do and going to be coming out with 4G (LTE) soon http://ces.cnet.com/8301-32254_1-20027369-283.html

Click to collapse



It would make more sense for them to stick with the faster speeds. But wasn't tmobile already working on LTE prior? 

Hmm, I don't know. Tmobile was the only provider liked. Grr...


----------



## treyvaporizer (Mar 22, 2011)

Samsung vibrants will work on AT&T 3G. So that won't change. But yea other than that, the phone wont connect to other 3G networks. So yea I guess it would be obsolete 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Sdobron (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll have a new phone in a year anyway...but "obsolete" is not the word.


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 22, 2011)

treyvaporizer said:


> Samsung vibrants will work on AT&T 3G. So that won't change. But yea other than that, the phone wont connect to other 3G networks. So yea I guess it would be obsolete
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



small correction, vibrants work with the 1900 band, not 850. but att doesn't require both bands for 3g like tmob does.

and by the time the acquisition is complete the vibrant will be obsolete anyway....


----------



## zer0nine (Mar 22, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> What will you do?
> This means the Vibrant will not work anymore in a year?
> 
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2011/03/21/t-mobile-3g-handsets-to-be-rendered-obsolete-by-att-merger/

Click to collapse



Fixed that link for you.


----------



## SLG951 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully by the time the merger or if the merger happens I will have a QUAD core phone HAHA


----------



## Cartigan (Mar 22, 2011)

funeralthirst said:


> and by the time the acquisition is complete the vibrant will be obsolete anyway....

Click to collapse



Which doesn't mean a ton of people won't be using the Vibrant and a LARGE number of OTHER obsolete phones.

We can only pray that the feds refuse the merger on anti-trust grounds.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 22, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> how much is 2+2...

Click to collapse



Here in the real world it's 4 but according to you it's some sort of conspiracy against paying customers...




dani26286 said:


> and, acording to your logics, if i see somebody stealing my neighbors dog, i just shouldnt care and let them do it, right????... and wait for him to get mine next time, and just accept it, cuz...why?

Click to collapse



Like everything else you've written in this thread, that analogy has little-to-no grip on reality.

AT&T aren't stealing anything from their customers - if anything, the customers have been stealing from AT&T in that they have been using a service they haven't paid for.
Do you expect to be able to send texts without paying for them? Or make calls? It's no different for tethering, despite all your whining.



The situation is simply this...

A number of customers on AT&T have a web bundle that specifically states that it is only for use on their phones, not for tethering.
They have, however, been using it for tethering.
Now AT&T have contacted these customer to inform them they are aware of the unauthorised use and if they continue to do so, they will need to pay the necessary charges.
There is nothing else to it, every argument you've tried to present is *wrong* and the more you keep repeating yourself, the more ridiculous you look.



*edit:*


dani26286 said:


> they are exercising their rights...to unfairly charge the consumer. well then, that is a right that only U.S. has!

Click to collapse



Fairly charging customers is a right every company has when those customers have signed a contract saying they agree to those charges.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 22, 2011)

3g,4g,LTE... a future 10g at 1Gbps.. what's the F'n point with a 2GB data cap?! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## shreddintyres (Mar 22, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> 3g,4g,LTE... a future 10g at 1Gbps.. what's the F'n point with a 2GB data cap?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Exactly this is one of the things that bothers me the most about this dumb merger that and the incredible decrease in customer service. If I had wanted shoddy service to start I would have gotten at&t to start


Sent from my AXURA powered voodoo infused Categorically Worthless Vibrant


----------



## Blkegk (Mar 22, 2011)

Please please reject this merger for the love of god. Att is satans  network.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

shreddintyres said:


> Exactly this is one of the things that bothers me the most about this dumb merger that and the incredible decrease in customer service. If I had wanted shoddy service to start I would have gotten at&t to start
> 
> 
> Sent from my AXURA powered voodoo infused Categorically Worthless Vibrant

Click to collapse



Yea, that 2gb data cap is pretty lame. Sure, T-Mobile capped us at 5gb, but at least we weren't charged for going over. Kinda pathetic if you ask me. And as it is, $30 for data a month is a bit much, once ATT comes in, its probably gonna be something stupid, like $50.

There's gotta be something we can do....burn down their office? lol. jk.

So who on earth is the other alternative? Sprint sucks, Verizon (meh), ATT Sucks. Umm. SOL? 

GRRR!!! 

Edit: I looked up Verizon, Their price is pretty similar to what I'm paying for T-Mobile. I just love the idea of sim cards. Anyone know what Verizon caps at?


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 22, 2011)

What? I'm asking for a f'in refund lol.


----------



## blushrts (Mar 22, 2011)

inconceeeivable said:


> Does this mean that current T-Mobile customers can no longer use smartphones on prepaid service (with OR without a "mandatory" data plan)?
> 
> That's the main reason I switched...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat as you.  Bought a Nexus S full retail in Dec., put $50 on account, just had to refill the other day.  I have wifi access 95% of the time, and buy an occasional day pass when I need it.  In about 5 more months I'm ahead of the game vs spending $60 to $70 a month or more on a cell plan and being locked into a contract.  We're screwed.


----------



## Blackhawk163 (Mar 22, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Yea, that 2gb data cap is pretty lame. Sure, T-Mobile capped us at 5gb, but at least we weren't charged for going over. Kinda pathetic if you ask me. And as it is, $30 for data a month is a bit much, once ATT comes in, its probably gonna be something stupid, like $50.
> 
> There's gotta be something we can do....burn down their office? lol. jk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't mind Sprint, They aren't that bad. Now if you buy your handsets outright like I do, once Sprint gets a WP7 device like the HD 7, I'm going to Boost. $59 a month no contract and unlimited everything, plus it shrinks to about $35 after a year. I can't hate on that.


----------



## darkanubispr (Mar 22, 2011)

duboi97 said:


> Today...of course everybody should know that at&t bought tmobile usa! But one of the worst things I figured out was that the Motorola Cliq already has a stable android 2.3 rom...YES THE CLIQ!!!!!!! The outdated piece of crap cliq has a STABLE 2.3 rom, yes I've tried it, and yes it lags but its STABLE!! Not trying to hate on the developers (which do one hell of a job) but I think that the Vibrant forums should try to get along and we might actually get more work done...this forum worries me now  too many flamers...Well other than that great job to the dev's here...

Click to collapse



send me the link via priv because i have one moto cliq


----------



## Sdobron (Mar 22, 2011)

They would correct the network to operate with both 3G bands in the event of a merge...it's not getting rejected...


----------



## Blackhawk163 (Mar 22, 2011)

jesusprice said:


> Go to http://sprint.p.delivery.net/m/p/nxt/ais/wdyw.asp
> 
> I just did I had current sprint account. Now I'm receiving an additional 25% off my service.

Click to collapse



good stuff, will use when Sprint gets a Hi speed WP7 device. I'm currently dating one of their corporate sales persons, she keeps asking me if I want her to get me a discount. I decline as I don't want her to potentially get in trouble.


----------



## heygrl (Mar 22, 2011)

T-Mobile doesn't require use of "2 bands" - They're only using ONE right now. 1700MHz is not any different from PCS.. they both have different up and downlink frequencies. 

Your phones will still work after the merger. They're not going to shut the light switch off and turn all AWS 3G phones into EDGE phones.. get a grip. 1 star and well deserved


----------



## eminembdg (Mar 22, 2011)

heygrl said:


> T-Mobile doesn't require use of "2 bands" - They're only using ONE right now. 1700MHz is not any different from PCS.. they both have different up and downlink frequencies.
> 
> Your phones will still work after the merger. They're not going to shut the light switch off and turn all AWS 3G phones into EDGE phones.. get a grip. 1 star and well deserved

Click to collapse



+1 on that one star rating!


----------



## what25 (Mar 22, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Yea, that 2gb data cap is pretty lame. Sure, T-Mobile capped us at 5gb, but at least we weren't charged for going over. Kinda pathetic if you ask me. And as it is, $30 for data a month is a bit much, once ATT comes in, its probably gonna be something stupid, like $50.
> 
> There's gotta be something we can do....burn down their office? lol. jk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree. 2GB cap is BS if they think they can make it last for another 5 years, based on THEIR OWN GRAPH about data usage increasing 10fold during that time.

Currently, I think Verizon's unlimited. Maybe a softcap at 5gb, but not sure. I have read however that they will start tiered pricing soon too, with the release of more 4g phones. I just hope theirs will be more reasonable, although that maybe wishful thinking.

I wouldn't mind Sprint. Atleast their CEO came up in an ad and said 'unlimited is unlimited' according to a definition he looked up in a dictionary. And a Sprint Nexus S seems more appealing with this news.

And on a side note, it may seem as if Sprint would be the new partner for future nexus phones if T-mo goes away.


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, what the guy said 2 posts above me.

They wouldn't shut off 3G on the AWS band because they need it for the LTE rollout, they'd either modify the towers to use 3G and LTE, or modify their own towers to emit 3G on the AWS band.

And even if they did, you shouldn't worry, since AT&T uses the 850/1900 bands in most places, and the Vibrant can get AT&T 3G on the 1900 band since AT&T doesn't require both bands.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind my carrier buying T- Mobile it's good for me.


----------



## All~G1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Class action lawsuit??? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SykesAT (Mar 22, 2011)

All~G1 said:


> Class action lawsuit???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Think the first step is call, write or email T-Mo, ATT, FCC, DOJ and your elected officials.

This merger will have massive oversight and regulatory hurdles to overcome.  The terms of the deal just show that.  The price ATT is paying is more than t-mo is worth, and look at the size of the default payment, 8%, that's huge.

It should be possible, with enough public outcry, to stop the merger.  There are more than enough valid reasons to object with.


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Read what's in bold.



> AT&T says that if its deal to buy T-Mobile USA goes through, T-Mobile subscribers with "3G" phones will need to replace those to keep their wireless broadband service working. AT&T said Monday that it in the year after the closing, it plans to rearrange how T-Mobile's cell towers work. The spectrum they use for third-generation services, or 3G, will be repurposed for 4G, which is faster. That would leave current T-Mobile phones without 3G. They would need to be replaced with phones that use AT&T's 3G frequencies. *AT&T said it had factored the cost of replacement phones into the total cost of the acquisition.*

Click to collapse



Looks like we may not have to pay for replacement phones.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

*Sign the petition against Tmo/ATT merge*

Hey T-mobile customers if you don't want to be part of AT&T and pay them higher rate after your contact ends than sign please.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-t-mobile-from-being-bought-by-att/ 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## shady503403 (Mar 22, 2011)

signed. 



sad thing is.. i work for att.. not by choice.. and honestly. there garbage..


----------



## funeralthirst (Mar 22, 2011)

heygrl said:


> T-Mobile doesn't require use of "2 bands" - They're only using ONE right now. 1700MHz is not any different from PCS.. they both have different up and downlink frequencies.
> 
> Your phones will still work after the merger. They're not going to shut the light switch off and turn all AWS 3G phones into EDGE phones.. get a grip. 1 star and well deserved

Click to collapse



what? unless it's changed, tmob uses 1700 for up, 2100 for down, meaning both are required for 3g.


----------



## Avirex64 (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed, sucks if it happens


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

I know... It really sucks. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## D623 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just submitted mine. Well see how mine goes

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Mar 22, 2011)

signed, i would hate for the merger to be approve. I have a great deal on my 5 line family plan with T-Mobile.


----------



## Nicgraner (Mar 22, 2011)

Read the forum bro we have an unbelievable amount of threads already complaining about this. Plus a petition won't help only the FCC shooting down the deal will we're talking almost 40 billion bucks here. A few people signing a petition won't help.

Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## klmsu19 (Mar 22, 2011)

Petitions, lol.

272 people or BILLIONS of $ in revenue, millions of customers, and assets (spectrum and towers).  Wow tough decision


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Nicgraner said:


> Read the forum bro we have an unbelievable amount of threads already complaining about this. Plus a petition won't help only the FCC shooting down the deal will we're talking almost 40 billion bucks here. A few people signing a petition won't help.
> 
> Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Oh sorry... Aha we can always try you know 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## jdm4u (Mar 22, 2011)

Longcat14 said:


> Read what's in bold.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we may not have to pay for replacement phones.

Click to collapse



yea and to slap us all in the face they'll hand us iPhones lol. FML.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 22, 2011)

Longcat14 said:


> Read what's in bold.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we may not have to pay for replacement phones.

Click to collapse



If this is correct they will probably replace the phones with prepaid ones. Lol
Its all about money now adays well for att as t-mobile is really great on pricing and customer service

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

klmsu19 said:


> Petitions, lol.
> 
> 272 people or BILLIONS of $ in revenue, millions of customers, and assets (spectrum and towers).  Wow tough decision

Click to collapse



Lol. We can always try aha. Well anyways after my contract is up I will have to escape AT&T again. I left them and went to T-Mobile and here they are again ahaha

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## JonnieLasVegas (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to sign it, but like the guy said at the at&t store to me today. We got you guys and there's nothing you can do about it! It was half-joking because I was griping to him about the takeover. He said they'll be pushing their policies to the T-Mobile stores immediately if not sooner. At least that's what at&t were telling their employees.


----------



## epsix (Mar 22, 2011)

yup anything will help ..


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 22, 2011)

jdm4u said:


> yea and to slap us all in the face they'll hand us iPhones lol. FML.

Click to collapse



Better be an iPhone 4, I'll sell that ****er on eBay for $600 and get an Android phone. ROFL




Alanrocks15 said:


> If this is correct they will probably replace the phones with prepaid ones. Lol
> Its all about money now adays well for att as t-mobile is really great on pricing and customer service
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



We'll most likely get a refurb/new captivate, since they do have a Galaxy S phone.


----------



## Nicgraner (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not trying to be the bad guy I'm just saying if anything our coverage will get better and tmo says prices will stay the same. So stay optimistic 

Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## KCRic (Mar 22, 2011)

Worth a shot. From what I can tell with the news, a few FCC officials have spoken against it. Not sure what the percentage is though.


----------



## negroplasty (Mar 22, 2011)

Way ahead of you, throw it in your signature too.


----------



## lilazngoku8 (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with Nicgraner, our network speeds WILL multiply, also THIS is for a fact. T-Mobile will forever stay as an independent service provider. (That's what their site said.) The only difference that is going to happen is the service, and networks are combined. So when you log on your phone and stuff it will say T-Mobile, not AT&T. So there is absolutely no reason to petition or strike. Believe me.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 22, 2011)

as i've posted before, even if this deal fails, how are we supposed to feel about t-mobile now...knowing they'll sell us down the river to the highest bidder?


----------



## Cartigan (Mar 22, 2011)

Longcat14 said:


> Read what's in bold.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we may not have to pay for replacement phones.

Click to collapse



The only people who would get their phones replaced are those on contract and only if they throw a huge tantrum and threaten to drop the carrier.


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 22, 2011)

why do they need my address for lol


----------



## zeorai (Mar 22, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the last thing I read one of the att execs stated that att will use 1700 for their LTE deployment.  It's not the phone I'm concerned about it's my reasonable unlimited data plan with free tethering.  Att only offers a 2 gb/mo plan and wants to charge you for tethering on top of it.  I usually go just a tad over 2 gb every month.

Att is happy to sell you 2 gb/mo, but they also charge you based on how you use said 2 gb.  I wonder how long we'll be able to keep using EvenMorePlus after the next 12 months, it's a decent deal.  $55 mo for 500 min+unlimited text and data.


----------



## duboi97 (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed...the only reason I know about this is because I saw somebodies comment on www.tmonews.com lol I don't even have a g2...I have a Samsung Vibrant but I guess this is worth a shot...


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 22, 2011)

KCRic said:


> Worth a shot. From what I can tell with the news, a few FCC officials have spoken against it. Not sure what the percentage is though.

Click to collapse



YES!! thats great news.


----------



## Nicgraner (Mar 22, 2011)

lilazngoku8 said:


> I agree with Nicgraner, our network speeds WILL multiply, also THIS is for a fact. T-Mobile will forever stay as an independent service provider. (That's what their site said.) The only difference that is going to happen is the service, and networks are combined. So when you log on your phone and stuff it will say T-Mobile, not AT&T. So there is absolutely no reason to petition or strike. Believe me.

Click to collapse



Yes! someone who understands 

Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Aha let's see what happens.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

mr8820 said:


> as i've posted before, even if this deal fails, how are we supposed to feel about t-mobile now...knowing they'll sell us down the river to the highest bidder?

Click to collapse



As long as its not AT&T.... Had a horrible experience had to pay 1000+ bucks just because I didn't know I was using roaming.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol don't know. The people from the T-mobile forum created it

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Already did haha

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 22, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> I wouldn't mind my carrier buying T- Mobile it's good for me.

Click to collapse



Lets see what service plan and options you have and what you pay. Not necessarily a negative shot at you. The only reason I can fathom someone using AT&T over T-Mobile is if T-Mobile is completely unavailable in their area. And someone correct me if I am wrong.. but for AT&T to utilize T-Mo's 4G network it would require new devices capable of all bands? So you existing AT&T users can't expect the iPhone4 or even 5 to use our current very fast network.. wait, just make sure you hold your phone correctly and you might get close!


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

duboi97 said:


> Signed...the only reason I know about this is because I saw somebodies comment on www.tmonews.com lol I don't even have a g2...I have a Samsung Vibrant but I guess this is worth a shot...

Click to collapse



Lol created a thread there now. I totally forgot 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Killbynature (Mar 22, 2011)

Nicgraner said:


> I'm not trying to be the bad guy I'm just saying if anything our coverage will get better and tmo says prices will stay the same. So stay optimistic
> 
> Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You do know it's a total buy out. There will be no more T-Mobile. In the end business is business. T-mobile bands will be gone and we be forced to leave or get an at&t phone if and when the merger is complete. I doubt we will keep our cheap plans and such. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Killbynature said:


> You do know it's a total buy out. There will be no more T-Mobile. In the end business is business. T-mobile bands will be gone and we be forced to leave or get an at&t phone if and when the merger is complete. I doubt we will keep our cheap plans and such.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yes true... AT&T and thier monopolies

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sino8r (Mar 22, 2011)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> YES!! thats great news.

Click to collapse



I'm sure there are a few that aren't being bribed by at&t. Sadly, they are the 2nd highest campaign contibutor in US. This doesn't look good for us after I read about that.... poor tmonews lol! They are freaking out over there. Well, it sucks for everyone, frankly. Except DT and at&t

Oh yeah... I signed it too! It doesn't long and it might help a bit.


----------



## T-Macgnolia (Mar 22, 2011)

lainvalenajr said:


> Hey T-Mobile Customers please sign this petition if you DON'T want AT&T and thier higher rates. Higher rates will be applied after your contract ends.
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-t-mobile-from-being-bought-by-att/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I will admit this is a good idea, but it will not make a bit of difference to either company as T-Mobile's mother company is in bad finacial shape and really need this deal. I also think no amount of complaining about this is going to change anything. But please feel free to ads everyone has that right. Trust me I am not happy about this buy this deal probably involves a lot more then what is being reported on about it. Plus it is a huge amount of mo.eyes involved here, so thevoice of the common man and consumer holds no presadent in the corperate world.


----------



## cam_hamlin (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm hearing my HD2 (along w/ my other T-Mobile smartphones) are going to be paper weights in a year...is this true..??  Should I pay my early termination fees now and get out early ??  I'm confused...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sLiKK (Mar 22, 2011)

Im officially hating the ATT-tmo merger right now.  It seems like every tmo customer who stays with att will have to pay an additional $20/30.  ATT also charges you more taxes.   Plus im not sure if we will be able to keep our unlimited data plans with tethering.    

All of this sucks big time.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

T-Macgnolia said:


> I will admit this is a good idea, but it will not make a bit of difference to either company as T-Mobile's mother company is in bad finacial shape and really need this deal. I also think no amount of complaining about this is going to change anything. But please feel free to as everyone has that right. Trust me I am not happy about this but this deal probably involves a lot more then what is being reported on about it. Plus it is a huge amount of money involved here, so the voice of the common man and consumers holds no presadent.

Click to collapse



Like I always say lol we can always try 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cartigan said:


> The only people who would get their phones replaced are those on contract and only if they throw a huge tantrum and threaten to drop the carrier.

Click to collapse



Thank god I'm on a contract, and believe me, I'll do just that to get a phone.

[email protected]@%$#@ think they'll screw me over, I think not.


----------



## SamsungVibrant (Mar 22, 2011)

good idea if they listen


----------



## BAleR (Mar 22, 2011)

Singed. .:Crosses fingers:.


----------



## darkfire2040 (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed. Hope it helps

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## icy56 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm on contract for the next two years so if I need a replacement it better be the galaxy s 2 or iPhone 5 and they better not change my contract and get rid of my unlinited data just because of the replacement.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully... Ah just to think of AT&T makes me want to  cancel my contract. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## darkdata (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed.........

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankwhitten (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless you get tens of millions of signers I don't think you can dissuade them from a 39 billion dollar deal.


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 22, 2011)

sino8r said:


> I'm sure there are a few that aren't being bribed by at&t. Sadly, they are the 2nd highest campaign contributor in US. This doesn't look good for us after I read about that.... poor tmonews lol! They are freaking out over there. Well, it sucks for everyone, frankly. Except DT and at&t
> 
> Oh yeah... I signed it too! It doesn't long and it might help a bit.

Click to collapse



Yea I know.. actually every website post relating to AT&Tmo with commenters are freaking out and are mostly pissed.. But hopefully the Feds block this and Tmo will get 3B, AT&T AWS spectrum, and a new Roaming Agreement if this fails.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

cam_hamlin said:


> I'm hearing my HD2 (along w/ my other T-Mobile smartphones) are going to be paper weights in a year...is this true..??  Should I pay my early termination fees now and get out early ??  I'm confused...
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It would make sense to just keep all the same bands, and not completely screw everyone over. They are likely going to lose a majority of the customers they were trying to gain in the case they destroy T-Mobile.


----------



## mustk1ll20 (Mar 22, 2011)

Our plans will be grandfathered from what I read. But when it's time to renew we are boned.






Killbynature said:


> You do know it's a total buy out. There will be no more T-Mobile. In the end business is business. T-mobile bands will be gone and we be forced to leave or get an at&t phone if and when the merger is complete. I doubt we will keep our cheap plans and such.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 22, 2011)

cam_hamlin said:


> I'm hearing my HD2 (along w/ my other T-Mobile smartphones) are going to be paper weights in a year...is this true..??  Should I pay my early termination fees now and get out early ??  I'm confused...
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I've read that AT&T is going to work on pushing TMobile customers to use their phone, I don't remember seeing a reason or the reason however.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I've read that AT&T is going to work on pushing TMobile customers to use their phone, I don't remember seeing a reason or the reason however.

Click to collapse



Their as in ATT or Their as in the customer's current phone?


----------



## lude219 (Mar 22, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I've read that AT&T is going to work on pushing TMobile customers to use their phone, I don't remember seeing a reason or the reason however.

Click to collapse



AT&T has the better spectrum and they're going to use Tmobile's cell tower to brodadcast their spectrum for both 3G and LTE.


----------



## zerolgk5 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm just glad it wasn't Sprint. Though I would like to know what they'll handle EM+ customers...


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

frankwhitten said:


> Unless you get tens of millions of signers I don't think you can dissuade them from a 39 billion dollar deal.

Click to collapse



We can always try my friend

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## ld006 (Mar 22, 2011)

an online petition won't do anything, just like all the other petitions that have never worked


----------



## csdalporto (Mar 22, 2011)

SIGNED!!!!!


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 22, 2011)

lude219 said:


> AT&T has the better spectrum and they're going to use Tmobile's cell tower to brodadcast their spectrum for both 3G and LTE.

Click to collapse



The bullshit detectors are at full alarm. If AT&T had the best spectrum, they would NOT need T-Mobile's network. All AT&Crap is doing is looking for a way to become monopolistic so they don't have to lower prices. Have fun paying double.


----------



## ohshootrawr (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed. God I hope this doesn't go through ._.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lude219 (Mar 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> The bullshit detectors are at full alarm. If AT&T had the best spectrum, they would NOT need T-Mobile's network. All AT&Crap is doing is looking for a way to become monopolistic so they don't have to lower prices. Have fun paying double.

Click to collapse



and the moron detector is going off on this one..

You have close to 1000 posts, so the least you should know is the difference between spectrum and network.


----------



## sino8r (Mar 22, 2011)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> Yea I know.. actually every website post relating to AT&Tmo with commenters are freaking out and are mostly pissed.. But hopefully the Feds block this and Tmo will get 3B, AT&T AWS spectrum, and a new Roaming Agreement if this fails.

Click to collapse



I hope that was the plan the whole time lol! But it might hurt tmobile a bit (customers/employees still in fear of DT still trying to sell Tmobile to someone else) but for 3 billion, spectrum, and roaming for 2G would be worth the gamble.


----------



## XPerties (Mar 22, 2011)

lainvalenajr said:


> Lol don't know. The people from the T-mobile forum created it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



rofl.....It's so you can be one of the first on the "forced to pay higher prices" once the merger starts.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Closing this thread due to a persistent troll.


----------



## dmacrye (Mar 22, 2011)

At least T-Mobile's network will add some integrity to at&t's HSPA+ network. Just saw that T-MOBILE us pumping up their speeds: technobuffalo.com/blog/mobile-devices/t-mobile-announces-42mbps-network-rocket-3-0-usb-stick/

Sent From My Inspire 4G by the XDA Premium App


----------



## Effdee (Mar 22, 2011)

lainvalenajr said:


> Hey T-Mobile Customers sign this petition if you don't want AT&T and thier higher rates. Higher rates will be applied after your contract ends. Please sign
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-t-mobile-from-being-bought-by-att/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I think switching carrier would be more effective than some silly petition

besides, the goal is way too low to be taken seriously, come on 3k sigs what proportion of tmo customers is that, 0.01% ? 
do you think a petition signed by 0.01% of customers is worth anything?


----------



## quicksite (Mar 22, 2011)

Serious_Beans said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/20/atandt-agrees-to-buy-t-mobile-from-deutsche-telekom/
> :O!
> 
> Discuss

Click to collapse




When I read this yesterday I wanted to puke.


T-Mobile USA: -- great network, pretty decent customer service, tier 3 support actually knows smartphones very well, pricing is good.

AT&T -- coverage in San Francisco sucks. Customer service is reknown for being the absolute worst of all coroporations in the United States. terrible phone menus, first line/ tier 1 support totally ignorant people never know ANY product knowledge, only read from screens, always force you inot stupid loops like 



> "turn off your computer and reset it".
> 
> "But sir, I am talking about a mobile phone. It has nothing to do with my computer."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AT&T - pricing terrible

AT&T - domestic spying on all Americans, and continue to do so to this day, from Folsom Street switching station in San Francisco -- major fiber optic hub to whole USA phone & web traffic.  (google: Wired "Mark Klein" NSA )

AT&T - ruined PacBell Park in San Francisco. Now it's named AT&T Park -- though thankfully nobody calls it that.

PUKE. Just pure puke. This is like some cosmic punishment on a nation of people --- hell, T-Mobile USA Customers didn't authorize the Iraq War. why do WE have to pay with the worst indignation of all?  That last thing I want to do is go CDMA... But if they rebrand as AT&T, as you know they will, awww ****t.

If AT&T were to let T-Mobile keep their brand, and that hot new chick selling myTouch 4G, i could live with it. Not likely  chance in hell.


----------



## quicksite (Mar 22, 2011)

shreddintyres said:


> Exactly this is one of the things that bothers me the most about this dumb merger that and the incredible decrease in customer service. If I had wanted shoddy service to start I would have gotten at&t to start

Click to collapse



Exactly.....


----------



## shoutzzz (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw this on Tmonews, signed. I made a twitter RT. Spread the word!


----------



## Nicgraner (Mar 22, 2011)

Killbynature said:


> You do know it's a total buy out. There will be no more T-Mobile. In the end business is business. T-mobile bands will be gone and we be forced to leave or get an at&t phone if and when the merger is complete. I doubt we will keep our cheap plans and such.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Every article I have read has said that T-Mobile plans will stay the same.


Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 22, 2011)

frankwhitten said:


> Unless you get tens of millions of signers I don't think you can dissuade them from a 39 billion dollar deal.

Click to collapse



Yeah i agree, money > 1,000 people who don't want it....
I signed it anyway but w/e


----------



## carlcj5 (Mar 22, 2011)

I signed aswell,hope it helps

Using Bionix V-1.3 w/a Splash of Color,Bionix Dark Market,Linda's voice,& few more fantastic mods from the worlds greatest Devs @ XDA


----------



## nomadrider123 (Mar 22, 2011)

They already made up their mind. They spent millions on research. Going to spend 39 billion to buy. I like the fight in you and wish you well. How many ppl say they will quit tmobile and how will do it? I think with tmobile out of the way they all will raise their rates. Sad but true


----------



## epsix (Mar 22, 2011)

That's because you're an idiot. How lame can you be thinking everything gonna be the same. Everyone SIGNED the petition everything counts don't let this idiots think everything gonna be ok. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 22, 2011)

lude219 said:


> and the moron detector is going off on this one..
> 
> You have close to 1000 posts, so the least you should know is the difference between spectrum and network.

Click to collapse



And now the stupidity radar is picking up on some nonsense because the last time I checked, AT&T wasn't just buying the spectrum. They were buying everything. Everything = the network.


----------



## RobBull69 (Mar 22, 2011)

Now if we can only get an amateur rapper to lead the movement with a class action suit  If my memory serves me right, I think the FCC has a law/rule in place that requires a carrier to allow customers to terminate contracts early without an ETF when a merger like this happens.  The moment that I can, I'm out the door and on my way to Sprint.  I like being able to take care of any problem with T-Mobile on my lunch break and my brother has similar results with Sprint.  Dealing with AT&T and Verizon is the equivalent of standing in a Soviet-era bread line.  I used both carriers before and will never deal with them again.


----------



## tomasitoc (Mar 22, 2011)

I signed my name


----------



## Binary100100 (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed with:


> I had nothing but negative experience when I was with AT&T.  Heck... I just recently received my referral bonus for signing my three friends and two family members up for T-Mobile!  Now I have to tell them that they will have to go back to AT&T?  Wow are they going to be pissed.  Plus it took AT&T over a hear to release their first Android phone, the Backflip.  Which sucks!  What was that all about?  Just an example of how stupid AT&T is when it comes down to knowing what their customers what.  What are they thinking?  That we want crappy phones on a crappy network paying at least 10% more and when we call customer service to ask about it what do we get?  Crappy service!  Screw that!  I'm not going to AT&T, I'm going to Verizon.

Click to collapse


----------



## CrackerJacks (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the iphone are there any discounts for it?


----------



## RoseBuds (Mar 22, 2011)

kekoukela said:


> I can't get it

Click to collapse



Is the link not working? Why can't you get it?


----------



## wang1404 (Mar 22, 2011)

Done !  And I'm just writing some random stuff because I'm not allowed to post anything under 10 words or chars. *sigh*


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 22, 2011)

Worst news ever.  If I wanted AT&T I would have signed up with them.  So your TMO phone doesn't work with our network?  Well here's a free phone, but you have to sign this contract, the one that says we get to eff you up the a for data.  Thankfully I have a Vibrant and wouldn't need to sign on the dotted line.

And the only other carrier I would go to is Sprint, but if this goes through, what's to stop Verizon from buying Sprint?


----------



## mykegger (Mar 22, 2011)

Done!

This message approved by Skynet.


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Mar 22, 2011)

frankwhitten said:


> Unless you get tens of millions of signers I don't think you can dissuade them from a 39 billion dollar deal.

Click to collapse



It's not TMO the petition is trying to dissuade, it's the FCC.  I don't know if that's the best people to target or not since the DOJ and also the FTC also have a say in the matter.

Anyway, it's those 3 groups that offer us any hope!


----------



## zeorai (Mar 22, 2011)

I think ATT, or Tmobile for that matter, can make a change to your contract at any time, but they need to give you advance warning and if it is a "materially adverse" change then you can break out of your contract without paying the ETF.  I think.  

I know they grandfathered in all the iphone users who had unlimited data, but I'm not sure what hoops they made them jump through to keep it.  I would be nice to keep the plan on the sim and just upgrade phones!  I paid full price for my Vibrant anyway.


----------



## z33dev33l (Mar 22, 2011)

funeralthirst said:


> small correction, vibrants work with the 1900 band, not 850. but att doesn't require both bands for 3g like tmob does.
> 
> and by the time the acquisition is complete the vibrant will be obsolete anyway....

Click to collapse



It's android, the phones are pretty much "obsolete" by the time they hit shelves.


----------



## theebest (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed.

Sent from my HTC G2 using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys, this is not G2/DZ related. These kind of things should go XDA's General Discussion. I am moving it there and will provide a 24 hour redirect. Thanks.


----------



## dhkr234 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its really funny. As a Canadian, I used to be envious of the cell phone service that was available in the US. The tables have totally turned though.... now we have the better options and yours are drying up.


----------



## wrench115 (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed it even though I really think this is just shaking our collective fist at the moon


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 22, 2011)

> Worst news ever. If I wanted AT&T I would have signed up with them. So your TMO phone doesn't work with our network? Well here's a free phone, but you have to sign this contract, the one that says we get to eff you up the a for data. Thankfully I have a Vibrant and wouldn't need to sign on the dotted line.

Click to collapse



Thats the beauty of GSM.. I have NEVER signed a contract extension to get a phone! I just buy one off ebay.. some I've had to unlock over the years but just pop in my SIM and away I go. To think you are getting a subsidized price of $99 for a phone that supposedly retails for $400-500 is a joke when we know damn well it cost maybe $75 to manufacture. Its like believing those prescriptions that cost $200 but insurance magically gets them to you for $20.. thats a laugh.. they produce those pills by the millions and I bet they're not 1 cent a piece!!! Rant off..


----------



## znender (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm mostly concerned about losing my unlimited data plan since I switched over to T-Mobile just for that instead of AT&T's lousy tiered data plans. 

2GB/Month is far from being adequate!


----------



## Step666 (Mar 22, 2011)

No need to start two threads roughly an hour apart.

*edit:* make that three.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Closing thread we have another one with same topic

*MOD NOTE: Kindly do not start more than one thread for a new topic. I have merged the 3 threads on this topic into one thread. Hope this is not repeated.*


----------



## Killbynature (Mar 22, 2011)

Of course they said it's going to be the same. Trying to keep us. I have good feeling it won't fall through. We all know how At&t works. I doubt they'll let at&t be a total monopoly. Because that what at&t will be. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 22, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> Thats the beauty of GSM.. I have NEVER signed a contract extension to get a phone! I just buy one off ebay.. some I've had to unlock over the years but just pop in my SIM and away I go. To think you are getting a subsidized price of $99 for a phone that supposedly retails for $400-500 is a joke when we know damn well it cost maybe $75 to manufacture. Its like believing those prescriptions that cost $200 but insurance magically gets them to you for $20.. thats a laugh.. they produce those pills by the millions and I bet they're not 1 cent a piece!!! Rant off..

Click to collapse



Which makes it even worse that there's only going to be 1 GSM carrier.  This just sucks.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 22, 2011)

Signed sealed and delivered


----------



## graffixnyc (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you really think a petition is going to do anything? I mean 39 billion dollars is on the line.. you think they really care about a few thousand or even a few hundred thousand signatures? They are just thinking how they will spend all that cash...


As far as our plans, I read they will be grandfathered as well.. Even for renewals I believe.  if ATT buys TMO they are basically buying our contracts and I think a carrier must give the option to renew that same contract to the customer as is after it expires I could be wrong though.. anyone have a TMO contract handy?


----------



## neidlinger (Mar 22, 2011)

Killbynature said:


> Of course they said it's going to be the same. Trying to keep us. I have good feeling it won't fall through. We all know how At&t works. I doubt they'll let at&t be a total monopoly. Because that what at&t will be.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



1) they will grandfather our plans. Legally they have to honor them. 
2) Facebook is not viewed as a place for legal action. If you want to sign a petition get with your local congress man/woman and see what you have to do to voice your opinion as a consumer with questions.
3) it will not be a monopoly, at the beginning they will only own 43% of the market share and that's granted that 100% of everyone with T-Mobile stays. To be considered a monopoly there needs to be 50% +1 at the very lowest end of the spectrum. 

last night i just came to the idea that this isn't going to suck and if it does, i'll just bite the bullet and move on. What doesn't kill me will make me stronger. Plus i've been married for a few years i'm accustom to having my mind made up for me, why should my cell phones be different.


----------



## devolvix (Mar 22, 2011)

thevuman said:


> tagged for when tmobile officially goes under and AT&T rapes everyone.
> 
> Hello, Sprint!  You are looking attractive today.

Click to collapse



If Sprint's 4G Network can take all the new customers! Run to Verizon please, I want my precious throughput on my unlimited data plan.


----------



## Killbynature (Mar 22, 2011)

A petition might or might not who knows it might sway a decision. We aren't the Fcc. At&t will change things alot of things like set pricing and upgrades. No one is grandfathered in since tmobile phones won't work after a while. Forcing you to leave or renew a contract with at&t. Which will probably add its own little things to charge you overages and such. Sprint pretty much has me to them since they have google voice intergration and no etf. Is pretty much no contract plan. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## PhillyFlyer (Mar 22, 2011)

*changes?*

What are the major changes we, as existing AT&T customers, will see? im confused why so many are pissed off about this...if its all about customer service who really cares - i used xda for just about every phone issue.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 22, 2011)

caponea6 said:


> What are the major changes we, as existing AT&T customers, will see? im confused why so many are pissed off about this...if its all about customer service who really cares - i used xda for just about every phone issue.

Click to collapse



ATT folks will see a much faster and more reliable network. T-Mobile folks will see the opposite.

Customer service matters for warranty exchanges and ACCOUNT ISSUES. That's gonna suck....

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## KROMO50 (Mar 22, 2011)

In good deal


----------



## BereanPK (Mar 22, 2011)

I say...

BRING IT ON...

(as we hear that ominous music swelling with Ralph de la Vader ('cuse me, de la Vega) standing atop a heap of old retired iPhones, saying:

"Today will be a day long remembered. It has seen the death of T-Mobile, and soon the fall of the rebellion!"

- BereanPK

(apologies to anyone who's never seen/heard of Star Wars)


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

I say we all call and tell T-Mobile customer service that if the merger goes through, they lose a customer. Isn't the idea to GAIN customers, and not lose them? None of us like ATT....I'll sooner lose GSM and switch to Verizon than deal with a 2gb data cap. Even their 4gb plan is junk, it's $15 more per month than I'm paying now, with overage charges....


----------



## Olizzz99 (Mar 22, 2011)

CrackerJacks said:


> I'm thinking about getting the iphone are there any discounts for it?

Click to collapse



Same here !!


----------



## bootwala (Mar 22, 2011)

so when they merge, does this mean for ,me that my nexus one that is incompatible with atnt, 3g will start working on atnt network after they merge? because i have N1 that is compatible with only 3g of t-mobile... neone know?


----------



## Olizzz99 (Mar 22, 2011)

What do you think will happen to our discount with AT&T buying T-Mobile. Hopefully they will still honor it. That would really suckkk


----------



## Nicgraner (Mar 22, 2011)

Granted prices will most likely increase but the amount of service (not customer service cause AT&T's Customer Service Sucks lol) will grow by at least a small percentage. So having Like 6 different unofficial facebook pages *****ing about the merge won't do anything, like the poster above me said go talk to a person with a legal standing. Not trying to piss anyone off just the truth


----------



## BereanPK (Mar 22, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> Thats the beauty of GSM.. I have NEVER signed a contract extension to get a phone! I just buy one off ebay.. some I've had to unlock over the years but just pop in my SIM and away I go. To think you are getting a subsidized price of $99 for a phone that supposedly retails for $400-500 is a joke when we know damn well it cost maybe $75 to manufacture. Its like believing those prescriptions that cost $200 but insurance magically gets them to you for $20.. thats a laugh.. they produce those pills by the millions and I bet they're not 1 cent a piece!!! Rant off..

Click to collapse



Well, as a nurse, it amazes me that some pharmacies (there are a couple in my area) who are offering things like diabetic medications for FREE and others for only $4.00 -- still wonder why they're doing that (though I have a good idea HOW).

But I agree with the SIM deal -- it is just as easy to buy one that you like, unlock it (if even needed) and pop in your SIM.  What gets me is that AT&T had a good thing going before iPhones came out, with the $30.00/month UNLIMITED data plan.  Now with iCraps (geez, I love Apple, huh?) chunking up so much bandwidth on the network, they scrapped the unlimited data plan and now the highest you can get is a 2GB/month for $25.00... thank God I'm grandfathered in, my next phone will be an Android and I'd hate to have to be capped at Internet usage...

Maybe the gobble-up of T-Mobile and the resultant spike in bandwidth capability that will cause, may bring AT&T back to offering the unlimited data plan, particularly since the millions of existing T-Mobile customers will want what they've been used to, and (correct me if I'm wrong) T-Mobile still has an unlimited data plan...

- BereanPK


----------



## RangerLG (Mar 22, 2011)

Nicgraner said:


> Every article I have read has said that T-Mobile plans will stay the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



This article disagrees with you:

AT&T: T-Mobile 3G phones will need to be replaced

I also feel that an online petition will not mean anything.  The government members that need to hear the voice of the people are the Attorney General (head of the DOJ) and the FCC members.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 22, 2011)

BereanPK said:


> Well, as a nurse, it amazes me that some pharmacies (there are a couple in my area) who are offering things like diabetic medications for FREE and others for only $4.00 -- still wonder why they're doing that (though I have a good idea HOW).
> 
> But I agree with the SIM deal -- it is just as easy to buy one that you like, unlock it (if even needed) and pop in your SIM.  What gets me is that AT&T had a good thing going before iPhones came out, with the $30.00/month UNLIMITED data plan.  Now with iCraps (geez, I love Apple, huh?) chunking up so much bandwidth on the network, they scrapped the unlimited data plan and now the highest you can get is a 2GB/month for $25.00... thank God I'm grandfathered in, my next phone will be an Android and I'd hate to have to be capped at Internet usage...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only thing is, if you are wrong and all of us sign a new contract, not only are we stuck being capped on data, with ATT's crappy customer service, but we are also likely to pay more for it, especially if ATT's current rate sticks.

Our phone contracts are up June 2011, if I haven't heard anything good, I'm gonna be tempted to pay the cancellation fee on my line (Feb 2012) and switch to Verizon.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 22, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> I say we all call and tell T-Mobile customer service that if the merger goes through, they lose a customer. Isn't the idea to GAIN customers, and not lose them? None of us like ATT....I'll sooner lose GSM and switch to Verizon than deal with a 2gb data cap. Even their 4gb plan is junk, it's $15 more per month than I'm paying now, with overage charges....

Click to collapse



I called and told them that the day the news was released.  Really they want the network more than the subscribers.


----------



## quicksite (Mar 22, 2011)

caponea6 said:


> What are the major changes we, as existing AT&T customers, will see? im confused why so many are pissed off about this...if its all about customer service who really cares - i used xda for just about every phone issue.

Click to collapse



Nothing but PLUSSES for you; You'll be very happy.


----------



## lude219 (Mar 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> And now the stupidity radar is picking up on some nonsense because the last time I checked, AT&T wasn't just buying the spectrum. They were buying everything. Everything = the network.

Click to collapse



And yet you still don't know the difference between the two.  go educate yourself before you use the two terms interchangeably and make an even bigger moron.


----------



## quicksite (Mar 22, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> In fact, until the Fall of 2010, there was almost no voice of Conservatism even present in the Republican party.... Rest assured friend, when the **** hits the fan, it will be us who are on the front-line defending your ability to pop off with ignorant **** you saw on Rachel Maddow ....  Conservatives don't take away freedoms or rights,.....  WE didn't bail out the Auto Companies or Wall-Street execs. If we had our way, a dying company would die. The Democrats are the "too big to fail" crowd,.... They would like to see European market ideas here in the States that are failing and have failed for 50 years across the pond. They have not offered anything new. It is just new to Americans who do not know any better because they are too lazy to learn history.
> 
> Edit: I didn't even _touch_ the Welfare State, lest my rant transform into a full-blown thesis.

Click to collapse



oh. my. god.

Such creatures have to exist at XDA? God, I thought the intelligence filter would have long ago left you in AOL land where you belong. Every item is so ridiculously generalized and asserted as though fact...

Didn't take away freedoms or rights -- yeah like a woman's right to choose, aww **** that ****.

Who exactlty are these Conserv who did NOT bail out wall street: NAME THEM, you moron with personal RAM of 64k

Rachel Maddow -- it's fine to differ with her political views, but you;d be hard pressed to find anyone to pit against her Rhodes Scholar mind, and poise and politeness in interviewing people... something unheard of in this modern age other than from her. She alone is resetting the bar. But it's fine to hate her. But your comments ABOUT her are stupid, that's all.

In any case, AT&T initiated domestic spying on all Americans, and it continues to this day. Sure why not, again, no abridgment of freedom, even though your boys had a wet dream in wanting to grant them retroactive immunity for doing so, rather than let a legal system run its course -- a legal system stacked with your padres.

At least I managed to keep AT&T in my post, thus keeping it relevant as to why this deal stinks. Meanwhile what's to become of T-Mobile babe. ****, what if she got pregnant. Yep, you guys would force her (no loss of freedoms) to carry that child, your American way! God Bless you!


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 22, 2011)

BereanPK said:


> Well, as a nurse, it amazes me that some pharmacies (there are a couple in my area) who are offering things like diabetic medications for FREE and others for only $4.00 -- still wonder why they're doing that (though I have a good idea HOW).
> 
> But I agree with the SIM deal -- it is just as easy to buy one that you like, unlock it (if even needed) and pop in your SIM.  What gets me is that AT&T had a good thing going before iPhones came out, with the $30.00/month UNLIMITED data plan.  Now with iCraps (geez, I love Apple, huh?) chunking up so much bandwidth on the network, they scrapped the unlimited data plan and now the highest you can get is a 2GB/month for $25.00... thank God I'm grandfathered in, my next phone will be an Android and I'd hate to have to be capped at Internet usage...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will absolutely die of shock if they bring back unltd data for $30.  Rest assured, they don't care about Tmo customers.   This is a way to expand their network.  everything else is just gravy.

ETA: quicksite, ty for bringing up the ATT selling out their cutomers to the Bush Administration, I'm not sure many remember that.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 22, 2011)

After reading around today, Sprint is making a big case to the FCC about this deal, so it sounds like as long as they keep pushing, there may be hope for you Tmo customers.


----------



## treyvaporizer (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait, so they are going to replace our phones? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 22, 2011)

^I predict that they will not do it without bending you right the **** over in some way. (ie, signing a contract with their terms and pricing)  Best to get an intl Galaxy S II or something and use it on ATT if you plan on staying with them


----------



## treyvaporizer (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsbelpit said:


> ^I predict that they will not do it without bending you right the **** over in some way. (ie, signing a contract with their terms and pricing)  Best to get an intl Galaxy S II or something and use it on ATT if you plan on staying with them

Click to collapse



What about if and when they release the Galaxy S II for the US carriers, would I be able to get that?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## AntonJart (Mar 22, 2011)

If merger happens, I will change to sprint I guess. I got only 2 month on my contract, and been on the even more plus plan for past 6 month )

Sent from my HTC Leo powered by HyperDroidGBX


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 22, 2011)

treyvaporizer said:


> What about if and when they release the Galaxy S II for the US carriers, would I be able to get that?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Well, if they release one for tmo that supports the 850/1900 bands you could use it on ATT.  If ATT releases one, you could obv use that as well. The GSII international is a sure thing, though.


----------



## icy56 (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsbelpit said:


> ^I predict that they will not do it without bending you right the **** over in some way. (ie, signing a contract with their terms and pricing)  Best to get an intl Galaxy S II or something and use it on ATT if you plan on staying with them

Click to collapse



But is it even legal for them to do that because its like not honoring our contracts by completely cutting off our data plans and forcing us to sign a new contract for a working phone.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 22, 2011)

icy56 said:


> But is it even legal for them to do that because its like not honoring our contracts by completely cutting off our data plans and forcing us to sign a new contract for a working phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



They'll probably work on a workaround so people can't break contract.


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, remember that ATT doesn't really care about keeping you as a customer.  They want the Tmobile network first and foremost.  And since most people will just go with it, they don't care about the few million who are going to give them a hard time.


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 22, 2011)

lude219 said:


> And yet you still don't know the difference between the two.  go educate yourself before you use the two terms interchangeably and make an even bigger moron.

Click to collapse



Let me make this simple for you.

If AT&T's spectrum (GSM 850/1900) was so good, then they would not need T-Mobile's spectrum (AWS 1700/2100) to try to improve their own network. Nor would they need the towers. Nor would there be big effing holes in their service within 50 square miles. Nor would their network be as slow as rocks. Oh, that's right. The network is probably slow from all the throttling and wiretapping going on within AT&T HQ. Say hello to the NSA. And how can I make an "even bigger moron"? I'd need 2 people for that.

I'm done with this argument.


I Am Marino said:


> After reading around today, Sprint is making a big case to the FCC about this deal, so it sounds like as long as they keep pushing, there may be hope for you Tmo customers.

Click to collapse



We can only hope but we all know that those money-hungry pigs in the government only care about the money.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsbelpit said:


> Also, remember that ATT doesn't really care about keeping you as a customer.  They want the Tmobile network first and foremost.  And since most people will just go with it, they don't care about the few million who are going to give them a hard time.

Click to collapse



IMO, AT&T is just focusing on keeping their current customers happy, if you want to call it that and using T Mobile as a crutch at the expense of their customers, etc.


----------



## dejavu157 (Mar 22, 2011)

this is horrible news! ATT prices are out of this world!


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

graffixnyc said:


> Do you really think a petition is going to do anything? I mean 39 billion dollars is on the line.. you think they really care about a few thousand or even a few hundred thousand signatures? They are just thinking how they will spend all that cash...
> 
> 
> As far as our plans, I read they will be grandfathered as well.. Even for renewals I believe.  if ATT buys TMO they are basically buying our contracts and I think a carrier must give the option to renew that same contract to the customer as is after it expires I could be wrong though.. anyone have a TMO contract handy?

Click to collapse



Like I said before my friend... We can always try

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Aha... Let's all hope fcc doesn't approve of it

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lude219 (Mar 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Let me make this simple for you.
> 
> If AT&T's spectrum (GSM 850/1900) was so good, then they would not need T-Mobile's spectrum (AWS 1700/2100) to try to improve their own network. *Nor would they need the towers.* Nor would there be big effing holes in their service within 50 square miles. Nor would their network be as slow as rocks. Oh, that's right. The network is probably slow from all the throttling and wiretapping going on within AT&T HQ. Say hello to the NSA. And how can I make an "even bigger moron"? I'd need 2 people for that.

Click to collapse



Oh hey, you've finally did your homework and can properly differentiate between network and spectrum.

Judging by the bolded part, you're still a dumbass.  Seriously?  Why would AT&T need more cell tower?  Yea, I don't think people need to read any more of your dumbass statements.  You've clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Closing thread we have another one with same topic
> 
> *MOD NOTE: Kindly do not start more than one thread for a new topic. I have merged the 3 threads on this topic into one thread. Hope this is not repeated.*

Click to collapse



Sorry... I should of searched

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Step666 (Mar 22, 2011)

lainvalenajr said:


> Sorry... I should of searched

Click to collapse



You started them all yourself.


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 22, 2011)

lude219 said:


> Oh hey, you've finally did your homework and can properly differentiate between network and spectrum.
> 
> Judging by the bolded part, you're still a dumbass.  Seriously?  *Why would AT&T need more cell tower*?  Yea, I don't think people need to read any more of your dumbass statements.  You've clearly have no idea what you're talking about.

Click to collapse



Judging by the bolded part, you're a ****ing idiot. Of COURSE AT&T needs more cell towers. Them not having enough cell towers is why THERE IS BARELY ANY RECEPTION / CALLS DROP REPEATEDLY. You clearly need to read up on this stuff.


----------



## samagon (Mar 22, 2011)

wrench115 said:


> Signed it even though I really think this is just shaking our collective fist at the moon

Click to collapse



Truth

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 22, 2011)

So I'm probably staying with att because I don't like not having a sim and you know if my phone dies I will have another laying around

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Step666 said:


> You started them all yourself.

Click to collapse



Hmm?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> So I'm probably staying with att because I don't like not having a sim and you know if my phone dies I will have another laying around
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Am on the other hand will leave once my contract ends... I left AT&T to go to T-Mobile

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsbelpit said:


> Also, remember that ATT doesn't really care about keeping you as a customer.  They want the Tmobile network first and foremost.  And since most people will just go with it, they don't care about the few million who are going to give them a hard time.

Click to collapse



So true... They just want the towers

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 22, 2011)

lainvalenajr said:


> So true... They just want the towers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



If it wasn't for iphone att would be nothing

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Pinepig (Mar 23, 2011)

lainvalenajr said:


> So true... They just want the towers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Not really,  how many towers do you think 39b would build,  they wanted the frequencies that Tmo owned,  that's where the money went and what they wanted.


----------



## nick109 (Mar 23, 2011)

this is a good time to stock up on any contracts and offers from T-mobile, go get those high-end phones like the G2X for cheap and with a 2 yr contract you would be in safer hands assuming the deal is allowed to go through

also some devices support both carriers for 3G (and even 4G by the upcoming G2X), so don't be afraid of this BS about having to change phones. The only ones affected would be mostly the mytouch and various other exclusive t-mobile devices. And even if you had to change, it wouldn't happen before your contract (or anyone's contract) ran out, since it has to be honored or some sort of deal will be made

also in 2 yrs you'll likely be on a new device, hopefully a killer wp7 from nokia for instance 

what any tmo customer should be worried about is future pricing, features (like unlimited web) and customer service, of course! att can't ever beat any of that


----------



## BLacKEndROid (Mar 23, 2011)

My evaluation of the ATT/Tmobile merger and whats going to happen to us TMOUS customers 

Everything will stay the same for the next 12-24months we will not see changes until after government agencies give the OK then it will take approx. 12 months for the merger to complete... then we're screwed! TMOUS will be resolved plans will change, data caps implemented, prices will skyrocket, crappy customer service, by law att only has to honor contracts that are still current when att takes over so once your contract expires you'll either convert or leave attmobile. Oh i almost forgot those of you like i that are on the even more plus plan you know the cheaper non contract plans yup there is no room for us at att either and those are my cons

My pros are increased signal strength, increased coverage area oh and more phones to choose from since att will be the majority leader in the industry att will get more phones.

so in my personal opinion every wireless handset user is screwed no matter the wireless company you choose from. for now im very happy with my glacier rooted and rom'd and hopefully a Pyramid, a G2x or even a G-Slate. I have absolutely no complaints about my signal strength or coverage area i travel the us and when i have needed to make a call i could every time my phone is already faster than a iphone and att period. so the only thing i could hope for is LTE and even with TMO's financial deficit i think that LTE would eventually come to TMOUS.

to the petitioners we probably wont change anything by signing but i see where doing something is better than doing nothing.


----------



## treyvaporizer (Mar 23, 2011)

*Eh its not so bad*

Well I'm not too terribly upset. When this is all said and done, I will probably just get a Galaxy S II on contract. Since they will be available even though my contract is not up. And maybe all this hsdpa and hsupa will be sorted out and we could get some fast speeds. But the 4G speeds that I am seeing now are just terrible... Hope they fix that.


----------



## otter5 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.infowars.com/strangling-of-the-free-internet-begins/


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

btw, just some inside info for all those who keep talking about AT&T having 850 MHz and 1900 MHz bands...

"AT&T values its customers and continues to invest in the latest technology and customer service to provide the highest quality of service possible. Today, (Dec 2nd, 2010) AT&T provides service using GSM and UMTS technologies operating in the 1900 MHz and 850 MHz frequency bands. GSM is the older technology, and AT&T has not promoted GSM 1900 MHz only devices in recent years.
The number of customers who use GSM 1900 MHz only devices has steadily declined. AT&T anticipates shutting down the 1900 MHz portion of the GSM network in dual band (850 MHz and 1900 MHz GSM) markets in the 2010/2011 timeframe, and will begin that process by turning down 1900 MHz service in about 30 markets in 2010.
AT&T will be contacting our customers with GSM 1900 MHz only devices in the affected areas over the next few months to alert them about the network turndown, and for customers with 1900 MHz only devices, AT&T will be offering a new device."

and yes, that came from AT&T itself. Sorry I forgot to mention this a few months ago.. haha   =X


----------



## S.S.Gohan (Mar 23, 2011)

emceerayd said:


> Can this be used in addition to any other discount you get? I already get 10% from my job, I wonder if they can be combined for 20% off?

Click to collapse



no, you can only get one discount on ur acct at a time u cant combine the two if u get 10% off it comes down to the one that has more benifits


----------



## BigE (Mar 23, 2011)

BereanPK said:


> Well, as a nurse, it amazes me that some pharmacies (there are a couple in my area) who are offering things like diabetic medications for FREE and others for only $4.00 -- still wonder why they're doing that (though I have a good idea HOW).
> 
> But I agree with the SIM deal -- it is just as easy to buy one that you like, unlock it (if even needed) and pop in your SIM.  What gets me is that AT&T had a good thing going before iPhones came out, with the $30.00/month UNLIMITED data plan.  Now with iCraps (geez, I love Apple, huh?) chunking up so much bandwidth on the network, they scrapped the unlimited data plan and now the highest you can get is a 2GB/month for $25.00... thank God I'm grandfathered in, my next phone will be an Android and I'd hate to have to be capped at Internet usage...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be really carefully saying you are grandfathers in, when swapping a phone. My daughter got a used BB off EBay, and as soon she placed her SIM in, her dataplan was hijacked by AT$T (no, I use $ for a reason) and got both limited to 2G (was unlimited) and price went up from $10 to $25 cause the IEMI of the used BB was once AT$T listed. No contract signed..

When I complained about it (it's $180/year expense on a 16 years old girl ) and even after going back to her old phone, I was able to reduce it back to $10/month, but the 2G cap stays . Unbelievable !

I have 5 lines with them, and treated like dirt. My bills are over $3,000 per year, and I have no solution, as I must have GSM as I travel a lot.. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 23, 2011)

BigE said:


> Be really carefully saying you are grandfathers in, when swapping a phone. My daughter got a used BB off EBay, and as soon she placed her SIM in, her dataplan was hijacked by AT$T (no, I use $ for a reason) and got both limited to 2G (was unlimited) and price went up from $10 to $25 cause the IEMI of the used BB was once AT$T listed. No contract signed..
> 
> When I complained about it (it's $180/year expense on a 16 years old girl ) and even after going back to her old phone, I was able to reduce it back to $10/month, but the 2G cap stays . Unbelievable !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahahaha!!!


----------



## vbetts (Mar 23, 2011)

Really doubt this is true. Gotta realize that there are still tons of T-mobile subscribers out there, and AT&T couldn't afford to screw so many people like that.


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

BigE said:


> Be really carefully saying you are grandfathers in, when swapping a phone. My daughter got a used BB off EBay, and as soon she placed her SIM in, her dataplan was hijacked by AT$T (no, I use $ for a reason) and got both limited to 2G (was unlimited) and price went up from $10 to $25 cause the IEMI of the used BB was once AT$T listed. No contract signed..
> 
> When I complained about it (it's $180/year expense on a 16 years old girl ) and even after going back to her old phone, I was able to reduce it back to $10/month, but the 2G cap stays . Unbelievable !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you serious?? Did you give them the IMEI number or did they just detect it? because half the time you have to call in and give it to them before they even notice


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 23, 2011)

OP updated
If anyone can post the link to the tmobile q and a ill post in the op

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lqaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> are you serious?? Did you give them the IMEI number or did they just detect it? because half the time you have to call in and give it to them before they even notice

Click to collapse



Once you pop in a SIM to a smartphone recognized by att they will put the data plan on regardless if you want it or not.
As far AWS spectrum is concerned, att will use it for their LTE deployment.
We still have at least 9 months ahead of us before the merger materializes, if ever. I guess I will be shopping for a new carrier once xmas rolls around.

Sent from my Bionix powered Vibrant


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 23, 2011)

BLacKEndROid said:


> My evaluation of the ATT/Tmobile merger and whats going to happen to us TMOUS customers
> 
> Everything will stay the same for the next 12-24months we will not see changes until after government agencies give the OK then it will take approx. 12 months for the merger to complete... then we're screwed! TMOUS will be resolved plans will change, data caps implemented, prices will skyrocket, crappy customer service, by law att only has to honor contracts that are still current when att takes over so once your contract expires you'll either convert or leave attmobile. Oh i almost forgot those of you like i that are on the even more plus plan you know the cheaper non contract plans yup there is no room for us at att either and those are my cons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes... Better to try. Well I want to see what happens. I really don't Like AT&T. Horrible experience

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## jianC (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes, I don't know the credibility of the stories of people..  but then again, it's AT&T


----------



## DPMAce (Mar 23, 2011)

bah,  I just bought my HD2 too.  I hate At&t.

I'm thinking I will switch to Sprint if T-mobile becomes too unbearable in the future.

But I'm loving my HD2 too much right now.


----------



## tony5051 (Mar 23, 2011)

DPMAce said:


> bah,  I just bought my HD2 too.  I hate At&t.
> 
> I'm thinking I will switch to Sprint if T-mobile becomes too unbearable in the future.
> 
> But I'm loving my HD2 too much right now.

Click to collapse



i just bought an HD2 also. this is great phone


----------



## tony5051 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got to try this:d


----------



## tony5051 (Mar 23, 2011)

Olizzz99 said:


> Same here !!

Click to collapse



yeah. same here


----------



## tony5051 (Mar 23, 2011)

good. i'm going to try this


----------



## Droiddinho (Mar 23, 2011)

Been on this deal for months... great deal.


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

lqaddict said:


> Once you pop in a SIM to a smartphone recognized by att they will put the data plan on regardless if you want it or not.
> As far AWS spectrum is concerned, att will use it for their LTE deployment.
> We still have at least 9 months ahead of us before the merger materializes, if ever. I guess I will be shopping for a new carrier once xmas rolls around.
> 
> Sent from my Bionix powered Vibrant

Click to collapse



As for the 1900 MHz being dropped out or if they are using it for their LTE is beyond me. I work for AT$T and this is an email I received back on december 2nd that i just came across while we were talking about this saying we are completely fasing it out. 

As for the SIM card thing, I dont know exactly how true that is considering I have seen people call in who have picked themselves up a Blackberry and were still somehow getting unl data for $10 on a family plan because we didnt realize they had a smartphone. Me being the cool representative (knowing how crappy it can be to be forced to have "smartphone data" which is exactly the same data only with a cap compared to a basic or quick messaging device) I left the data they had on there $10 unl data and warned them to be careful and not tell us they have a smartphone or they'd be forced to switch it.  Its a policy we have that we have to obide by...  and i definitely put myself at risk by breaking that policy, but honestly, if my supervisor here at AT$T is going to try to write me up for saving someone money, then so be it. I'm not going to rip off a customer because AT$T says I have to. 
So yes, I know first hand that is not always the case. and AT$T customer service may suck, but im not out to get anyone or screw anyone over, I'm an XDA-arian who just collect the paychecks. and I try to help people as they come. i have left ppls data plans a few times and have yet to get in trouble for it. 

also to add to that I have also seen a few ppl with smartphones on the PAYGO plans. again, they picked up their own phone and if they dont tell AT$T which phone they have when they activate with a rep or give a different IMEI number it wont show on their acct which phone they actually have.

and also let me add that I may work for AT$T, but I am a very very happy customer with my Tmobile Vibrant haha and am a little worried about this AT$T buying Tmobile deal


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

DPMAce said:


> bah,  I just bought my HD2 too.  I hate At&t.
> 
> I'm thinking I will switch to Sprint if T-mobile becomes too unbearable in the future.
> 
> But I'm loving my HD2 too much right now.

Click to collapse



haha i made that mistake also. sold it and got a vibrant. just throw CM rom on there for the hd2. it makes it much more bearable hahaha


----------



## D623 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got accepted.. definitely works.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 23, 2011)

Found this bit of info trying to answer my own question and have see others wondering the same

"If AT&T  is able to complete its purchase of T-Mobile, AT&T plans to reconfigure T-Mobile's high frequency wireless spectrum to handle faster 4G service. 

But the problem is that T-Mobile currently offers 3G service on that same chunk of spectrum.

And 3G phones cannot connect to 4G signals. 

In other words, when that transformation happens, all those T-Mobile 3G phones and USB modems will become pokey 2G devices. 

How do T-Mobile customers get around that issue? Simple! Buy new AT&T 3G (or 4G, if you're ready to upgrade) devices which run on AT&T's own 3G frequencies.

Now, that switch is probably a couple years or more down the road, since it will take about a year just for the AT&T/T-Mobile acquisition to be approved and completed. 

But assuming the deal does go through, every T-Mobile 3G device (including, presumably, the 3G HSPA+ devices that T-Mobile is selling as 4G) now has a fixed date in its future when it will no longer be usable as a 3G device."


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/wireless-community-to-fcc-on-att-buyout-of-tmobile/

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-t-mobile-from-being-bought-by-att/

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mobile-General/bd-p/General

this troll states:

DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!


- 
....it's him again...  

-

told ya i aint goin nowwhere


----------



## Auzeras (Mar 23, 2011)

an interesting move by AT&T, of course they are just getting more network bands. Not at all interested in the other company


----------



## malickie (Mar 23, 2011)

For all those T-Mobile customers who HATE ATT which I would be one of them considering what is most likely going to happen is that ATT once it has aquired T-Mobile will be jacking prices through the roof of their current plans regardless of what they had on T-Mobile because there will be new contract signing.  Anyway chech out Simple Mobile they are using the same Towers as T-Mobile and they have good prices I mean an Unlimited EVERYTHING plan is $60 just something to think about.  They don't sell phones but if you have a phone that runs on the T-Mobile bands you can just bring your own phone over.....  http://www.mysimplemobile.com/  and no I don't work for these guys just overheard it talked about.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

malickie said:


> For all those T-Mobile customers who HATE ATT which I would be one of them considering what is most likely going to happen is that ATT once it has aquired T-Mobile will be jacking prices through the roof of their current plans regardless of what they had on T-Mobile because there will be new contract signing.  Anyway chech out Simple Mobile they are using the same Towers as T-Mobile and they have good prices I mean an Unlimited EVERYTHING plan is $60 just something to think about.  They don't sell phones but if you have a phone that runs on the T-Mobile bands you can just bring your own phone over.....  http://www.mysimplemobile.com/  and no I don't work for these guys just overheard it talked about.

Click to collapse



Checked out their website and they cover me.  Requesting unlock code from T-mobile now.


----------



## wakestrong (Mar 23, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Checked out their website and they cover me.  Requesting unlock code from T-mobile now.

Click to collapse



why so fast to jump ship?


----------



## wakestrong (Mar 23, 2011)

Honestly I can see this going either way.  It might make it cheaper to put in the lte lines and allow At&t to pass it on to the consumer.  It could also just be market canabalism and bad for the consumer too. 

At&T says no contract changes for Tmobile customers?


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

wakestrong said:


> why so fast to jump ship?

Click to collapse



Not jumping ship yet, just getting ready.



wakestrong said:


> Honestly I can see this going either way.  It might make it cheaper to put in the lte lines and allow At&t to pass it on to the consumer.  It could also just be market canabalism and bad for the consumer too.
> 
> At&T says no contract changes for Tmobile customers?

Click to collapse



I just read the faqs.  No changes FOR NOW but they clearly state that older equipment will be phased out over time.


----------



## barc0deguy (Mar 23, 2011)

is it true that at&t bought T mobile?? i am from India just curious about what i am seeing on the web


----------



## mokobe (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, will try


----------



## quicksite (Mar 23, 2011)

*oh. my God.

this sounds too good to be true!*

Yet everything I read so far squares up. 



> FAQ:
> http://www.mysimplemobile.com/Support-Center.aspx
> 
> *Do I have to sign a contract?*
> One of the best things about Simple Mobile is that we do not require a contract for our plan. All customers must agree to our terms and conditions prior to activating the service.

Click to collapse



could this possibly be the Hollywood movie rescue it sounds like?

XDAers --- PLEASE FIND THE HOLES! Because this us exactly the big "counterplay" I have been waiting for for years. And if its rock solid I will put major portal marketing behind it, to help break the monopolistic paradigm and return some form of choice to marketplace.

IS this too good to be true? will they he around? what are their leasing agreements for towers qne spectrum?



malickie said:


> For all those T-Mobile customers who HATE ATT which I would be one of them considering what is most likely going to happen is that ATT once it has aquired T-Mobile will be jacking prices through the roof of their current plans regardless of what they had on T-Mobile because there will be new contract signing.  Anyway chech out Simple Mobile they are using the same Towers as T-Mobile and they have good prices I mean an Unlimited EVERYTHING plan is $60 just something to think about.  They don't sell phones but if you have a phone that runs on the T-Mobile bands you can just bring your own phone over.....  http://www.mysimplemobile.com/  and no I don't work for these guys just overheard it talked about.

Click to collapse


----------



## quicksite (Mar 23, 2011)

wakestrong said:


> might make it cheaper to put in the lte lines and allow At&t to pass it on to the consumer

Click to collapse



Ha ha! Thanks, I needed a laugh!! Funniest thing i've heard since "bi-winning"..  Ha ha, HA HA, AT&T passing savings on to customers!

ha ha, what'll you knuckle-heads come up with next?


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 23, 2011)

Pinepig said:


> Not really,  how many towers do you think 39b would build,  they wanted the frequencies that Tmo owned,  that's where the money went and what they wanted.

Click to collapse



They want the spectrum and the towers, it can take years for approval to build towers, but I agree the spectrum is the main thing.


----------



## tribalartgod (Mar 23, 2011)

My question is this... how many of you ACTUALLY read the WHOLE article?

I'm not happy with this merge/buyout either, but it's nothing to be worried about. AT&T stated that they already have plans in motion for those on contract to get their phones upgraded to one that WILL work on the network. They also state that they aren't just gonna "cut off" 3G. This will be a process that takes many years.

Retail value on the G1 is STILL $299 brand new. Not too shabby for the "Original Gangsta" of Android, as I call it.

Basically the way it would work is like this... You are set for an upgrade... Your upgrade would get you a certain "discounted" price on a new phone... But wait...You are also a T-Mobile customer.. So now, your current phone will get you even more money off of that new phone... 

*Solution:*
This is a change that has been stated to be "at least 2 years away." ...So take $5 a week, which you WON'T MISS, and put it in an envelope... In 2 years, if you haven't spent any of that money, you will have $520 towards a new phone. PLUS whatever your phone at that time will get you in credit.

You already see what Android has become in 2 years... imagine another 2 years from now.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 23, 2011)

there u go. this was one of the alternatives i was talking about. hello simple mobile! u about to make some gooooooodddd business!!!!

I AM A TROLL, AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE. WHAT I DONT APPROVE IS AT&T WAYS OF MAKING BUSINESS BY ABUSING THERE CONSUMERS.
EVEN THEIR OWN EMPLOYEES STATE THAT, RIGHT HERE, AND NOT ONLY"


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

Just got off a chat with T-mobile regarding sim unlock.  At the end when they asked if there was anything else they could do today I said, "not unless you can stop at&t from buying out t-mobile.  "


----------



## Jmike85 (Mar 23, 2011)

*the official release to att employees*

The info released to art employees states that employees are not to speculate on the specificsof the buy out. It is sighted to take about 12 months to complete. They haven't released any specifics on contracts, phones, or prices. I will keep u posted


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 23, 2011)

hahaha...god one phateless. keep up the good work. if we dont care about ourselves,  no one does.

thank u for the info jmike85!

att is starting to get chills on their backs, or so this relese lets us to believe.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> hahaha...god one phateless. keep up the good work. if we dont care about ourselves,  no one does.
> 
> thank u for the info jmike85!
> 
> att is starting to get chills on their backs, or so this relese lets us to believe.

Click to collapse



Hopefully the outpouring of concern from customers will cause everyone to rethink this move.


----------



## quicksite (Mar 23, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Just got off a chat with T-mobile regarding sim unlock.  At the end when they asked if there was anything else they could do today I said, "not unless you can stop at&t from buying out t-mobile.  "

Click to collapse



right on...! you gotta feel for the T-mobile employees though. They're probably all severely distressed about this in multiple ways:

1) no doubt: Many many will lose their jobs. and the way these things go, they are ALL left in the dark. They'll be the last to know anything, as international corporate greed just bulldozes over them as expendable pawns. Just one month ago they had their massive sale over valentines day weekend, and you know back then there were huge team-building exercises and preparations. 

then the flip of a coin and their lives are all in upheaval. how many people just quit other steady jobs to switch and to work for T-Mobile? we don't know.

but they have to maintain their brand experience down to very end ... while everyday they'll be personally dealing with their own doubt and uncertainty about future...  and worse, THEY WILL CATCH ALL THE FLAK from angry and confused customers while exec mgmt with golden parachutes have nothing to lose, no stress.

I'd hate to be in their shoes because generally they've been doing everything right. yet they have failed. all these years many of us have wondered about lack of wisdom of t-mobile exec decision making in USA.. they almost NEVER carried the high end phones, generally keeping everything average to build an average customer base.. when they should have owned the power user market for past 8 years. speaks volumes that past 2 phones I bought were out of network.... and I couldn't even use their high speed data... but they refused to carry 2 of the Breakout hit phones of 2009 and 2010 --- the HERO and the DESIRE. instead making dubious deals with google that backfired and handcuffed them.

so... I wont chuckle at their having to end calls with the required scripted language.

BUT HERE'S MY REQUEST!

WOULD YOU START A NEW THREAD, something like:

OFFICIAL "SIMPLE MOBILE" CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE THREAD: New GSM carrier, alt to AT&TMO"

I called their corporate office this morning and told them: this is the largest targeted community of GSM Smartphone users of which the majority buy non-branded, non-carrier phones .. exactly their market... And we are not happy with Att tmo merger.

this could turn into a lightening rod, so it needs its own thread for customers to report their experiences.

thank you!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 23, 2011)

this is our goal, phateless, if im not mistaken.
as u say, hopefully higher ups notice, and put a stop to it, or, so everybody gets happy, apply appropriate fees, with no bogus extra ones!

quicksite, alrhough u are right, xds wont allow it! its just the way it is! do it yourself, and u will see...and if not, then im mistaken...wich i hope i will be, for our own sakes!


----------



## SLG951 (Mar 23, 2011)

*T-mobile to keep pricing plan*

CEO of AT&T announced that T-mobile keep there current pricing scale!! This is awesome news!  I don't want to pay out the ass for an AT&T contact.

http://androidspin.com/2011/03/23/a...ll-get-to-keep-its-current-pricing-structure/

Sent from a satellite


----------



## quicksite (Mar 23, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> this is our goal, phateless, if im not mistaken.
> as u say, hopefully higher ups notice, and put a stop to it, or, so everybody gets happy, apply appropriate fees, with no bogus extra ones!
> 
> quicksite, alrhough u are right, xds wont allow it! its just the way it is! do it yourself, and u will see...and if not, then im mistaken...wich i hope i will be, for our own sakes!

Click to collapse




Why wont they allow it? one if the forums here is off-topic subjects, so help me understand the conflict please?

how is it any different than when someone starts a thread about a defective accessory that hundreds of people use, that cuts across multiple phone devices?

how is it different than tons if threads and comments a year ago about google, t-mobile and nexus one... and people writing to say what incentive deal they got or did NOT get from Tmo?

i'm even confused why it would be that different from THIS thread? if anything it follows usability design standards and principles re "topic focus". so what am I missing?  ... ? it's just data gathering and same thing we always do: collaborative filtering and quality assurance to make sure things are what they say they are, as community watchdogs against any possible rip-off.


----------



## jellette (Mar 23, 2011)

Very good news indeed.


----------



## s15274n (Mar 23, 2011)

I have doubts.. just a discussion while at a conference, no press release or anything official.

The FAQ by T-Mo said that up until the merger they are a direct competitor and up until then merger would maintain it's competitive pricing, BUT once the merger happened the decision would be AT&T's about pricing, etc.

I do not trust AT&T and the idea of them juggling mutliple plans seems doubtful.

Does the Vibrant support both bands for AT&T and T-Mo... we do not get their 3G do we?


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 23, 2011)

s15274n said:


> I do not trust AT&T and the idea of them juggling mutliple plans seems doubtful.

Click to collapse



I agree.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## jellette (Mar 23, 2011)

s15274n said:


> I have doubts.. just a discussion while at a conference, no press release or anything official.
> 
> The FAQ by T-Mo said that up until the merger they are a direct competitor and up until then merger would maintain it's competitive pricing, BUT once the merger happened the decision would be AT&T's about pricing, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. And thats why I dumped my iphone. couldnt get 3g on tmo with it because of the different bands.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 23, 2011)

my thoughts exactly, but ive been dismissed a couple of times from trying to start something simillar, insulted, mocked and censored. im just speaking frim my own experience...

thia one forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=999255 , was closed do to a similar one they say, that i didnt even notice...most probably cuz of server issues , and this one forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=998636&page=5 was closed, and reopened.
(update: IT GOT CLOSED AGAIN!)
so, what is the logical conclusion to this, if i may ask?


----------



## SLG951 (Mar 23, 2011)

It was said that we would need to buy new 3g phones once the merger happens


----------



## s15274n (Mar 23, 2011)

SLG951 said:


> It was said that we would need to buy new 3g phones once the merger happens

Click to collapse



The "new" phones support both bands, so they will be fine.


----------



## CrackerJacks (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya I saw that too. AT&T did buy Tmobile but I don't know when they are going to merge.


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, they are FOS.  And ATT speeds aren't even worth Tmobile prices, let alone ATT prices.  

Does anyone really believe that they will operate seperately when and if this goes through?  I keep seeing different stuff everywhere on the net about this.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

This looks easy.  


```
Android (MY Touch, G1, MOTO Cliq & Behold 2) - Internet

    Internet
    Press the menu.
    Tap Settings.
    Tap Wireless Controls or Wireless & Networks..
    Tap Mobile Networks.
    Check that:
        "Data Roaming" and "Use Only 2G Networks" are both unchecked.
        ETap Access Point Names.
        Press the menu button.
        Select New APN.

    Name: Simple Mobile
    APN: simple
    proxy: 216.155.165.050
    Port: 8080
    Username: [empty]
    Password: [empty]
    Server: [empty]
    MMSC: http://smpl.mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
    MMSProxy:[empty]
    MMS Port: [empty]
    MCC: 310
    MNC: 260
    APN Type: [Not set]
    For Samsung Behold II press #*87927#


Google Nexus One

    Internet Setup
    Enter the following details:
        APN: Simple
        Proxy: 216.155.165.50
        Port: 8080
        Username: not set
        Password: not set
        Server: not set
        MMSC: http://smpl.mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
        MMS Proxy: 216.155.165.50
        MMS port: 8080
        MCC: 310
        MNC: 260
        Authentication type: PAP
        APN Type: not set
```


----------



## Tarzanman (Mar 23, 2011)

You guys are being a bit naive.  They said that T-mobile could keep its pricing structure.  They did *not* say:
• For how long
• At what level of service
• Whether this only applies to customers on contract

What I see happening is this:
Customers will be given an option to either:
• Select a free phone at their current level of 3G (HSPA+ is 3G) service
• Pay a very low price for a high-end smart phone and start a new 2-year agreement with AT&T plans/rates.   

What they will NOT do is allow people to switch to T-mobile's lower-priced "Even More Plus" plans, or any plans that include unlimited data.  I expect the only people who will be able to keep their lower priced plans are folks who opt to get 'grandfathered in' and keep their current level of 3G service 

Make no mistake, there is a new tier of plans coming with LTE.  Once AT&T has more subscribers than Verizon, then will no doubt charge Verizon's prices and pin the blame on overhead.


----------



## pparks76 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Pretty sure AT&T wants your cash more than anything*

I think the first sign of things to come will be when our plans are up. Also I would watch to see what happens in the next few months or so to the pricing points that are already in place. with AT&T having a 41% market share when this goes through I dont see them "caring" about the customer too much more any time soon.


----------



## duandroid (Mar 23, 2011)

This will be interesting to see how it pans out.
I think it in the end it will be good for all customers but will have to wait and see where it goes.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

tribalartgod said:


> My question is this... how many of you ACTUALLY read the WHOLE article?
> 
> I'm not happy with this merge/buyout either, but it's nothing to be worried about. AT&T stated that they already have plans in motion for those on contract to get their phones upgraded to one that WILL work on the network. They also state that they aren't just gonna "cut off" 3G. This will be a process that takes many years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is slightly off topic from the title of this thread. I apologize to @alanrocks15. But to address what you said, the problem I have is, knowing that this whole deal too close will take at least a year and even if AT&T extends the use of AWS bands for prior T-mobile customers for an additional year after that both my N1 and NS will be useless after that. I like being able to switch back and forth between them. Also, as soon as I upgrade to a phone that will work on AT&T gsm bands, I will be forced to change rate plans from my original one I had at the time of the merger. This is not something I am looking forward too.


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

lilazngoku8 said:


> I agree with Nicgraner, our network speeds WILL multiply, also THIS is for a fact. T-Mobile will forever stay as an independent service provider. (That's what their site said.) The only difference that is going to happen is the service, and networks are combined. So when you log on your phone and stuff it will say T-Mobile, not AT&T. So there is absolutely no reason to petition or strike. Believe me.

Click to collapse



They are only staying as an independent provider until the deal is approved and the merger is complete in about a year. You are foolish to think otherwise. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 23, 2011)

agreed. let the revolution of brains begin!

^_^


----------



## SykesAT (Mar 23, 2011)

They will keep the pricing until

- you need a new contract due to phone upgrade or other reason
- want to add a feature eg LTE

Don't believe the marketing.  ATT will say just about anything to make this deal work, just look at the price they are willing to pay, more than t-mo is worth.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> agreed. let the revolution of brains begin!
> 
> ^_^

Click to collapse



I will stay with T-mobile until the day their homepage redirects to AT&T.  Then I'm gone.


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

malickie said:


> For all those T-Mobile customers who HATE ATT which I would be one of them considering what is most likely going to happen is that ATT once it has aquired T-Mobile will be jacking prices through the roof of their current plans regardless of what they had on T-Mobile because there will be new contract signing.  Anyway chech out Simple Mobile they are using the same Towers as T-Mobile and they have good prices I mean an Unlimited EVERYTHING plan is $60 just something to think about.  They don't sell phones but if you have a phone that runs on the T-Mobile bands you can just bring your own phone over.....  http://www.mysimplemobile.com/  and no I don't work for these guys just overheard it talked about.

Click to collapse



that's pretty sick. never heard of them. I might have to check them out once this AT$Tmobile deal goes thru.

speaking of, we need to come up with a universal name for this.
TATT?
AT&T-mobile?
money hungry bastards?

just some ideas haha.


----------



## Joy2DaWurld (Mar 23, 2011)

SykesAT said:


> They will keep the pricing until
> 
> - you need a new contract due to phone upgrade or other reason
> - want to add a feature eg LTE
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely. 

Currently I'm on a T-Mobile Family Plan (with Fave 5 -- that is no longer retailed), unlimited family messaging ($10), unlimited Android data for multiple Vibrants ($20 each). I know for a fact that AT&T's unlimited messaging for families is no where in the same price range. Fave 5 is not even available to AT&T, to any extent. T-Mobile service and pricing has been fantastic for me. I don't believe the same will reside once I upgrade or get a new contract with "AT&T-Mobile."


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 23, 2011)

s15274n said:


> I have doubts.. just a discussion while at a conference, no press release or anything official.
> 
> The FAQ by T-Mo said that up until the merger they are a direct competitor and up until then merger would maintain it's competitive pricing, BUT once the merger happened the decision would be AT&T's about pricing, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vibrant has the 1900 band, and ATT operates on the 850 and 1900 depending on area so your Vibrant may get ATT 3g if you are in an att 1900 area.

http://www.cellularmaps.com/att_850_1900.shtml


----------



## masterotaku (Mar 23, 2011)

Just so everyone is clear this deal is all about T-Mobile's AWS spectrum licenses, and not just the typical gains in profitability and profit stability to be had from increased customer count. 

Any changes will come after the buyout is approved, and after customers existing contracts expire. Statements being made today are merely being made to quell the noise. Once the merger goes through (likely given the DOJ and FCC's demonstrated inability to do their jobs) and contracts expire, all bets are off as is *always* the case with companies and contracts.


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd go with Simple mobile, but shouldn't we be concerned that they use Tmo bands?  I mean, even if att comes to an agreement w them, wouldn't the bands need to change?


----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They are only staying as an independent provider until the deal is approved and the merger is complete in about a year. You are foolish to think otherwise.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Don't count on this. In addition to giving up territory to AT&T during the Alltel acquisition, Verizon was also required (by the FCC) to keep Alltel customers on their original plans for any long as there are devices to support it. In the case of AT&T-Mobile, until the frequencies are modified to use 1700MHz for LTE, all existing T-Mobile plans will likely continue to exist.


----------



## Tarzanman (Mar 23, 2011)

Amen.

Even if AT&T reneges on some of its promises after the merger is complete, the worst they would realistically face is a lawsuit requiring them to either pay a fine or divest a pittance of their assets or interests.

The spectrum lease is what they are after, and it would extremely difficult for the government to take it back from them since it was awarded and acquired legally.

Long story short:  Eminent domain (and her intangible cousins) are only concerns for poor people like you and me.   Congress doesn't have the guts to stick to a large corporation because those are the guys throwing millions of dollars at them every year.

Look at BP.  They POISONED THE GULF OF MEXICO with oil for like 3 months and the US Govt. was like "hey, just clean it up and pay some of the locals off and we'll let you get back to business as usual".


----------



## malickie (Mar 23, 2011)

mrsbelpit said:


> I'd go with Simple mobile, but shouldn't we be concerned that they use Tmo bands?  I mean, even if att comes to an agreement w them, wouldn't the bands need to change?

Click to collapse



Not necessarily even if the bands did change it would take years to do it and most likely simple mobile would attempt to buy the towers and or just switch it with the changes.  I mean really look at how slow ATT is at developing anything new.


----------



## epakrat75 (Mar 23, 2011)

SLG951 said:


> CEO of AT&T announced that T-mobile keep there current pricing scale!! This is awesome news!  I don't want to pay out the ass for an AT&T contact.

Click to collapse



Cool! Now all we need is proper homonym usage of They're / There / Their. J/K.  Paying out the ass is painful I'd imagine. 

Seriously though, I've been wondering if after the network change over whether simply inserting an activated AT&T sim into the Vibrant and flashing a captivate modem would work.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not true. My sister had Alltel, Verizon let her keep her plan for 2 years..then she had to get a Verizon phone and plan.

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## turbosix (Mar 23, 2011)

jellette said:


> No. And thats why I dumped my iphone. couldnt get 3g on tmo with it because of the different bands.

Click to collapse



since when? i've seen multiple people on XDA with working 3g using vibrants on ATT


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 23, 2011)

s15274n said:


> The "new" phones support both bands, so they will be fine.

Click to collapse



s15, sorry for the question i think its been answered, but i want it clarified, and who else on this section is better than you 

So once the merger happens... All TMO customers will be required to BUY a new phone? Can the Vibrant support ATT 3G? Will just the vibrant and a few others have to get new phones?


----------



## javolin13 (Mar 23, 2011)

*T-Mobile Gone Wild!*

Has anyone noticed, that within the past 6 months and looking forward this year, T-mobile is now starting to "hear" peoples pleas for better phones and devices. I have looked at engadget, and just t-mobiles plans in general for future device releases and we are getting some pretty [email protected] phones... its too bad AT&T may take over such a great phone provider which only seems to be getting better with time.

Hopefully the merger does get axed and tmobile us lives on. I think its only great things ahead for this company with the way they're currently going.


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

Phateless said:


> I will stay with T-mobile until the day their homepage redirects to AT&T.  Then I'm gone.

Click to collapse




i second that! simple mobile seems pretty sweet


----------



## }{Alienz}{ (Mar 23, 2011)

I completely agree. T-Mobile is now better than ever. Really sad about the merger.


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 23, 2011)

malickie said:


> ...  * I mean really look at how slow ATT is at developing anything new.*

Click to collapse



^^ hahahahaha so true. they used to be the best, and slloowwwllyy dropped to the worst and slowest  haha


----------



## intruda119 (Mar 23, 2011)

Y'all understand that the merger is not Complete.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## beastliest (Mar 23, 2011)

The end of t-zones? NOOOOOOO...


----------



## d01100100 (Mar 23, 2011)

xriderx66 said:


> s15, sorry for the question i think its been answered, but i want it clarified, and who else on this section is better than you
> 
> So once the merger happens... All TMO customers will be required to BUY a new phone? Can the Vibrant support ATT 3G? Will just the vibrant and a few others have to get new phones?

Click to collapse



From AP article - http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110321/ap_on_hi_te/us_at_t_t_mobile_usa_phones

"The airwaves they use for third-generation services, or 3G, will be repurposed for 4G, which is faster."

So all current T-Mobile 3G spectrum will be repurposed by AT&T for their 4G technology.

I have yet to see a FAQ on how people who are currently locked into their current contracts can get out of them.  For people who refreshed or bought Vibrants with a 2 year contact will still be under contract in 1 year when this deal is expected to finalize.

According to the terms of the TMO contract - http://www.t-mobile.com/Templates/Popup.aspx?PAsset=Ftr_Ftr_TermsAndConditions&print=true

#5 YOU MAY CANCEL THE AFFECTED LINE OF SERVICE WITHOUT AN EARLY TERMINATION FEE (if applicable) IF:  (A) WE CHANGE YOUR PRICING IN A MANNER THAT MATERIALLY INCREASES YOUR MONTHLY RECURRING CHARGE(S) (the amount you agreed to pay each month for voice, data and messaging, which does not include overage, pay-per-use or optional services (such as 411, or downloads), or taxes and fees);

Any change to pricing means I can cancel with no ETF according to the specific wording of the contract.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 23, 2011)

mr8820 said:


> Not true. My sister had Alltel, Verizon let her keep her plan for 2 years..then she had to get a Verizon phone and plan.
> 
> Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express

Click to collapse



I don't know if that was a unique circumstance, but I have several relatives in Florida that still have Alltel Touch Pro's.


----------



## jaidedfocus (Mar 23, 2011)

At one point I used to think AT&T was the carrier to be with but my opinion has changed.  They offer a horrible selection of phones and other than the iPhone their selection is not that great.  Sure they have a few Android phones but they find a way to cripple them by blocking sideloading of apps lol.  They try to block you from doing the stuff that me, as a person who has my HD2 for almost a year now, has loved doing.  Tinkering, changing ROMS on a weekly basis, putting every crazy app I could on to it and my unlimited data plan which I grandfathered in before T-Mo started changing plans.  

 My only hope is they see some of the good qualities T-Mobile has to offer and decide that keeping some of their business strategies in tact makes sense.  At this time, I'm going to wait before I jump ship.  Right now T-Mobile has been offering a lot of good phones and their line up this year should be pretty sweet  so if the deal goes through and my contract gets changed, I'm jumping ship with my phone to Verizon lol.  If the deal does not go through then T-Mobile gets a cool $3bil to go their own way and some of AT&T's towers to boot


----------



## hackersdoom13 (Mar 23, 2011)

PROS:
Bigger network and thats it!!!!!
CONS:
* Slower Network
I need not explain the ****ty internet speeds on an iPhone 4 running on the AT&T network. My friend says the speed browsing is ****ing slower tha na snail.
* No plans to have a "real" 4G network
While LTE is touted as 4G is is not. "Advanced LTE" /might/ become 4G. And while all of that might sound comforting, it isn't. As LTE uses the 700Mhz frequency, it is limited by the FCC as that frequency is congested in this county. Experts estimate no more that a 15Mbps attainable speed using LTE. While HSPA+ is already achieving speeds significantly greater than that, HERE within the states.
* More Expensive pans in every category
AT&T has been known to charge an arm and a leg for everything.
The cheapest AT&T (talk+txt+web) is $69 for non-smartphone, and $75 for smartphones
The cheapest T-Mobile (talk+txt+web) is $59 (regardless if you have a smartphone)
* Higher prices for fees
Fees, fees, and more fees. Same with Verizon. im switching to sprint or verizon or something if this happens.
* Data Cap on smartphones
2GB isn't even enough for my grandma
* Congested Network
The network is congested with iPhone users and AT&T has yet to upgrade their network
* No iPhone upfront
At first, T-Mobile will operate as an independent company, so T-Mobile customers won't have any option of getting an iPhone any time soon
* Eventual shutdown, and absorption of T-Mobile
See Cingular
** Pro-Monopoly Cooperation
They bought Cingular, then made it defunct
They bought Bellsouth and made in defunct
They bought back over half the companies they were spun off to prevent a monopoly*
* AT&T's logo resembles the Death Star
Everyone knows that AT&T is evil like the Galactic Empire
* No more unlocking services for overseas usage
T-Mobile offers free unlocking services with almost all of their phones. Since they are a European company, they understand this necessity. All AT&T understands is that they need to be a monopoly again.
* Poor support for Android (ex: G1, Nexus One, Evo, Droid, etc)
AT&T has the iPhone and doesn't need other phones competing with it

this is why money is evil in this messed up worldd.. i hope someone buys at&t and throws it in the trasshh. i heard a lot of stories saying there customer servicesss sucks


----------



## Phateless (Mar 23, 2011)

Added "T-mobile" to the news and weather widget and saw this.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-lobbying-clout/2011/03/23/ABxzvlJB_blog.html 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## oka1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Of Course it will take time but FINALLY we get a real decent alternative to ATT and Verizon and then WHAM !! now this.........


----------



## laoruga (Mar 23, 2011)

avoiding ATT for years since a bad expirience about 8 years ago and now this S#$t no way here in PR ATT sucks.....


----------



## Cartigan (Mar 23, 2011)

intruda119 said:


> Y'all understand that the merger is not Complete.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah it is. Politicians are going to hem and haw about the destruction of competition for a few months and then they are going to pass it. They let NBC Universal merge with Comcast for frak's sake. You think they are going to block AT&T - T-Mobile? No.


----------



## ZX3ZX4 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ten years ago I had several bad experiences with AT&T, including them trying to screw me over in a billing matter.  I worked my way through many incompetent customer service reps who were not very bright, sometime hostile, and also totally unempowered to do anything to retain a customer.  I finally wrote a polite letter to their CEO patiently explaining to them that, if they wouldn't fix it, I was canceling everything: Internet access, land line, and cell service. This triggered a call from one of the CEO's VPs...who professed to be unable to do anything but cut the cost of the $150 disagreement in half.  So I canceled.  Three months later these morons were writing me letters offering hundreds of dollars of incentives if I just returned. I vowed never to do business with them again.

  If this deal goes through, I don't know exactly what AT&T will do about our TMo plans, but I can guarantee it won't be something that will make you happy. One of the reasons I have stayed with TMo for years is their good customer service; AT&T is at the opposite end of the spectrum, and will destroy the main reason I have been a TMo fan. With AT&T, the only thing I have confidence in is their ability and willingness to screw customers.  I'll be ready to bail to another company when this mess coalesces.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Don't count on this. In addition to giving up territory to AT&T during the Alltel acquisition, Verizon was also required (by the FCC) to keep Alltel customers on their original plans for any long as there are devices to support it. In the case of AT&T-Mobile, until the frequencies are modified to use 1700MHz for LTE, all existing T-Mobile plans will likely continue to exist.

Click to collapse



At most they will allow you to keep your current plan until the contract is up. Those on flex pay or month to month may not be so lucky. Also once the bands used by T-mobile are repurposed for LTE count on your current T-mobile device being obsolete.


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bottom line is ATT did this for the towers, they could care less if Tmobile people leave.

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## jcruiser89 (Mar 24, 2011)

signed....... I'm glad I am not with tmo, i left att years ago cause of their outrageous pricing.  I feel bad for all those tmo customers who will have worthless phones and need to sign a new contract when att turns off those frequency's.


----------



## MadJoe (Mar 24, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> You guys are being a bit naive.  They said that T-mobile could keep its pricing structure.  They did *not* say:
> • For how long
> • At what level of service
> • Whether this only applies to customers on contract
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly!!!


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 24, 2011)

mr8820 said:


> Bottom line is ATT did this for the towers, they could care less if Tmobile people leave.
> 
> Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express

Click to collapse



AT&T is hungry for towers..lol


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 24, 2011)

It takes about 5 years to get approval to build a tower....or 1 year to buy a company with the towers!

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Tohsh (Mar 24, 2011)

Verizon + Sprint now?


----------



## xriderx66 (Mar 24, 2011)

d01100100 said:


> From AP article - http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110321/ap_on_hi_te/us_at_t_t_mobile_usa_phones
> 
> "The airwaves they use for third-generation services, or 3G, will be repurposed for 4G, which is faster."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats all i needed to know, really.. THANKs!


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 24, 2011)

Tohsh said:


> Verizon + Sprint now?

Click to collapse



Not a chance.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Scoobyracing03 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was an AT&T wireless customer for 4+ years prior to switching to T-mobile this past August.  I've also been an AT&T DSL customer for 4+ years.  with the DSL they came out with cheaper prices and I called to get them to give me the price they were now advertising and I was told I couldn't get it.  It was for new customers only.  So I canceled, and since that is the only broadband option in the area my old lady called up and got it in her name with the new pricing.  the day after she set it up I got a letter in the mail from them asking me to come back and saying it would be at the new pricing I was requesting to begin with. Even though it's been 6 months I keep getting letters every few weeks asking me to come back.  As for the wireless side of it, we had a family plan with 2 lines both iPhones unlimited data unlimited text and 700 minutes with rollover.  We were eligible for an upgrade and so we went and picked out the Captive and we were about to have them activate the new phones and sign the contract and the salesman informed us we were being switched from the unlimited data to the 2GB data plan since unlimited was no longer offered. he then said if we went over the 2GB we would be automatically charged for another GB of data costing $15. I asked to talk with the store manager and he said there was nothing he could do it was policy to change the data plans as people upgraded.  (This will happen to all T-mobile people when they upgrade)  On average we used about 1.5GB per month some months we had a little over 2GB on each phone used.  It's not like we were tethering both phones and downloading 20GB a month or anything.  I've also read that AT&T is now going after people who are tethering their phones and charging them for doing so. If the merger does end up happening.  I will probably cancel early if it's before my contract is up and join Sprint and sell both Vibrants to help pay the ETF.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 24, 2011)

S





jcruiser89 said:


> signed....... I'm glad I am not with tmo, i left att years ago cause of their outrageous pricing.  I feel bad for all those tmo customers who will have worthless phones and need to sign a new contract when att turns off those frequency's.

Click to collapse



Yes also the same reason I left AT&T because of the price.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## ColorNapkin (Mar 24, 2011)

ZX3ZX4 said:


> Ten years ago I had several bad experiences with AT&T, including them trying to screw me over in a billing matter.  I worked my way through many incompetent customer service reps who were not very bright, sometime hostile, and also totally unempowered to do anything to retain a customer.  I finally wrote a polite letter to their CEO patiently explaining to them that, if they wouldn't fix it, I was canceling everything: Internet access, land line, and cell service. This triggered a call from one of the CEO's VPs...who professed to be unable to do anything but cut the cost of the $150 disagreement in half.  So I canceled.  Three months later these morons were writing me letters offering hundreds of dollars of incentives if I just returned. I vowed never to do business with them again.
> 
> If this deal goes through, I don't know exactly what AT&T will do about our TMo plans, but I can guarantee it won't be something that will make you happy. One of the reasons I have stayed with TMo for years is their good customer service; AT&T is at the opposite end of the spectrum, and will destroy the main reason I have been a TMo fan. With AT&T, the only thing I have confidence in is their ability and willingness to screw customers.  I'll be ready to bail to another company when this mess coalesces.

Click to collapse



Amen. 

My mother-in-law has been in a battle with AT&T for more than 6 months, and she's getting ready to take them to court over it. Last year AT&T Phone Service disconnected her line for $300 that were supposedly past due. She did have a bill like that at a time but she paid it from her bank through their bill pay. Well, AT&T said they never received the payment and so she asked the bank to deal with them. The bank did, and the service was restored.

Two weeks later, the charge shows up again on her account and on her bill. She speaks to several useless reps who tell her it's not there and she needs to send proof. Again, the bank sends them a fax of proof of payment but this time they don't even acknowledge it. Each time she hangs up with them a supervisor personally tells her he will "personally take care of this issue." Bullshit, each time a fax is sent they say they never receive it. So now she owes way more than they say she owes because she has not been paying any of the interest that has been collecting.

This is the type of **** I refuse to put up with it. I've said it throughout my entire adult life and I'll say it again now: I refuse to be an AT&T customer.


----------



## bigsapz (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe 2 crap networks make one good one? ;-)

sent from my Ultimate 2.33 Incredible


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 24, 2011)

ColorNapkin said:


> Amen.
> 
> My mother-in-law has been in a battle with AT&T for more than 6 months, and she's getting ready to take them to court over it. Last year AT&T Phone Service disconnected her line for $300 that were supposedly past due. She did have a bill like that at a time but she paid it from her bank through their bill pay. Well, AT&T said they never received the payment and so she asked the bank to deal with them. The bank did, and the service was restored.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus christ, that happened?

How much does a Vibrant go for on eBay? I'm going to Sprint NOW.


----------



## diversificationied (Mar 24, 2011)

T-Mobile will keep those prices until about 6 months after the merger.


----------



## fllbrent (Mar 24, 2011)

bigsapz said:


> Maybe 2 crap networks make one good one? ;-)
> 
> sent from my Ultimate 2.33 Incredible

Click to collapse



It's possible...


----------



## rjgreen3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Doesn't matter going to Verizon if deal goes through


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 24, 2011)

Why, do everyone thinks this deal will do harm? I want this to happen.


----------



## Longcat14 (Mar 24, 2011)

JCopernicus said:


> T-Mobile will keep those prices until about 6 months after the merger.

Click to collapse



If my price goes up by even $1 since I'm on contract, I get off without an ETF. :3

Screw you AT&T, I hope that you don't acquire T-Mobile, so that you have to give us $3B, a new roaming agreement, and any AWS spectrum you have basically. :3


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 24, 2011)

...because ATT has no unlimited data....because ATT's network is crowded and they're going to put all tmobile's users on it anyway...just think about it, they're going to use Tmo's h+ as their own 4g..how many 4g phones are they going to have....?

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## yankees2450 (Mar 24, 2011)

JackieOoo said:


> Is this for new at&t accounts?

Click to collapse



oh man. same question here


----------



## yankees2450 (Mar 24, 2011)

D623 said:


> I just got accepted.. definitely works.

Click to collapse



I'm going to tell my friend about this


----------



## spoland (Mar 24, 2011)

CrackerJacks said:


> Ya I saw that too. AT&T did buy Tmobile but I don't know when they are going to merge.

Click to collapse



It's expected to take 12+ months. No one will see any major change for quite a while. For now, the two companies are still competitors.


----------



## Keslynn (Mar 24, 2011)

I paid an ETF to get away from AT&T because their customer service was so crappy and it was less expensive to get TMo even with the cost of the ETF figured in. I was all nerdy and made a spreadsheet to determine which carrier would be cheapest.

Those of us on the Even More Plus plans don't get an ETF if we jump ship, but we don't get the feeble protection of a contract either. I'm willing to bet that AT&T will axe those plans first. I will stay with the merged company as long as they continue with the Even More Plus pricing but I doubt it will last long. :-(

Also, I don't want crippled Android! You shouldn't have to jump through hoops to get non-Market apps on your phone.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 24, 2011)

i can understand why some people would say that this merger would be awesome. if their not att's "babies", they're their own consumers who, if they arent grandfathered in some sweet deal for them selfs, than, simply put, they still have the patience and budgetary means to put up with the crap of such a rude company. that and the fact that att is probably already started tu use tmo towers, since it seems thar more iphoners arround me are starting to get the prooer coverage they paid for, but, for most of us tmobilers, this is a bad thing, cuz IT WILL BE THE END OF WHAT ANDROID IS ABOUT, AND THAT IS INNOVATION...AND INNOVATION DOESNT MEAN MONEY, FOR ATT. I GUESS WE SHOULD ALL GO BACK TO THE FLINTSTONE FAMILY TIMES....NOT ME. IM GOING WITH WHO EVER GIVES ME PROPER CS, AND LEGIT RATES. TIMES ARE HARD PEOPLE...A GSM MONOPOLY IS THE LAST THING WE NEED, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT!!!

fyi, there are some very interesting things told back at tmo forums on the issue. give it a look when u get a chance, and also, sign those petitions, cuz this way we at least know we tried to bring up a change in their mentality.


----------



## irockstar661 (Mar 24, 2011)

Joy2DaWurld said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Currently I'm on a T-Mobile Family Plan (with Fave 5 -- that is no longer retailed), unlimited family messaging ($10), unlimited Android data for multiple Vibrants ($20 each). I know for a fact that AT&T's unlimited messaging for families is no where in the same price range. Fave 5 is not even available to AT&T, to any extent. T-Mobile service and pricing has been fantastic for me. I don't believe the same will reside once I upgrade or get a new contract with "AT&T-Mobile."

Click to collapse



Att does have a fave five type service. its called VIP and on family plan allows ten numbers. 

sent from the galaxy of cm7


----------



## irockstar661 (Mar 24, 2011)

turbosix said:


> since when? i've seen multiple people on XDA with working 3g using vibrants on ATT

Click to collapse



I think you misread.  He stated no 3g on T-MO network. 

sent from the galaxy of cm7


----------



## diversificationied (Mar 24, 2011)

Longcat14 said:


> If my price goes up by even $1 since I'm on contract, I get off without an ETF. :3
> 
> Screw you AT&T, I hope that you don't acquire T-Mobile, so that you have to give us $3B, a new roaming agreement, and any AWS spectrum you have basically. :3

Click to collapse



They'll honor the contracts, but they'll stop offering those cheaper rates to new customers almost immediately. They'd do it the same day if it wasn't for bad PR.


----------



## theqwert (Mar 24, 2011)

Just an FYI to anyone who is thinking about Simple Mobile: Apparently their "unlimited" plan is really only a ONE GIG plan, with 10c per meg after that.


----------



## androidrookie84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Do u get the discount off of the 10 smartphone fee?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## toukhang (Mar 24, 2011)

good news...


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 24, 2011)

someone in the cell tech field answer me this.. I see so many people saying that they "AT$T" will use T-Mo's existing xxxx fill in the blank with bands, towers, etc on future LTE rollout. Tell me if I'm wrong here but this would require outfitting all existing T-Mo cell sites with new equipment to upgrade/update to LTE? If this is true I can't see ATT's plan of buying T-Mo and spending millions/billions more to completely utilize the existing T-Mo network/equipment. In other words, their motive for purchasing T-Mo would fall under one of two categories or both: 1, to take the existing customer base and manipulate the old network in such a way to force a contract plan change incurring higher revenue from the customers and 2, eliminate competition.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 24, 2011)

theqwert said:


> Just an FYI to anyone who is thinking about Simple Mobile: Apparently their "unlimited" plan is really only a ONE GIG plan, with 10c per meg after that.

Click to collapse



why hasn't any money hungry lawyer taken on a huge class action suit against any cell company using the term UNLIMITED? Last I checked the term unlimited means "not restricted, limited, or qualified". Having data cap contridicts this use of the word, therefor opening up grounds for litigation by deception: "the act of misleading another through intentionally false statements or fraudulent actions."


----------



## Phateless (Mar 24, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> why hasn't any money hungry lawyer taken on a huge class action suit against any cell company using the term UNLIMITED? Last I checked the term unlimited means "not restricted, limited, or qualified". Having data cap contridicts this use of the word, therefor opening up grounds for litigation by deception: "the act of misleading another through intentionally false statements or fraudulent actions."

Click to collapse



I agree! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## emilya (Mar 24, 2011)

AT&T and T-mobile are most widely used network. But if both join its going to be difficult for the customers in the changes in the plans.


----------



## jjoh280844 (Mar 24, 2011)

I really think this is going to be bad.

I mean heck, this would create a monopoly in the GSM phone market, making it one dominate GSM company in the market. This would leave two major CDMA networks and AT&T... If Sprint and Verizon Merge / buy one another out, then I fear we have an even bigger problem.

I think AT&T bought T-mobile because of all the iPhone people jumping the shark and taking their phone to T-mobile AND AT&T can't create their own HSPA / LTE network.

I'll hide in my little corner of the world, MetroPCS, until that gets eaten up by someone else.


----------



## Jellychristian (Mar 24, 2011)

*AT&T 10% DiscountArrow*

Its great thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjoh280844 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im not even a customer of either company and I signed it. It's just wrong to create a monopoly and AT$T is the worst rated company EVER and T-mobile has a great satisfaction rating. People need the choice and if they limit the choice...we'll its just not right.


----------



## HotDog212 (Mar 24, 2011)

Think Verison will try to buy Sprint?


----------



## Tarzanman (Mar 24, 2011)

That's not it.   The main issue is that after the first 2-3 android phones G1, Hero, and the MyTouch... the other carriers were only lukewarm about android.

Then Verizon launched their 'droid' branding campaign with the original moto droid.

That is when it hit the fan.  All the carriers started to realize that Android was a viable alternative to the iPhone without the hassle of letting Steve Jobs shaft you in the pooper.

Verizon, Sprint, and AT&T probably went out and started bidding against each other for the best upcoming Android phones... the 2010 1 GHz models.

T-mobile, having the least amount of money, could only afford 1 or 2 exclusives while Verizon put out like 4 or 5 different android phones in a year's time.


----------



## quicksite (Mar 24, 2011)

*re T-MOBILE's FORUMS are full of angry customers. Plus SIMPLE MOBILE: problems emerge*



jjoh280844 said:


> I really think this is going to be bad.
> 
> I mean heck, this would create a monopoly in the GSM phone market, making it one dominate GSM company in the market. I think AT&T bought T-mobile because of all the iPhone people jumping the shark and taking their phone to T-mobile AND AT&T can't create their own HSPA / LTE network.

Click to collapse



For anyone interested in seeing the way this is playing out *over at T-Mobile's forums, here's page 126 of the thread* where T-Mobile made the announcement, and customers are furious.

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...om-Deutsche-Telekom-FAQs/td-p/785009/page/126

A lot of that furor is being left for the world to see -- and then some gets deleted too by Moderators. But hard to delete 126 pages worth, and going strong.

Here was one of my posts - it was deleted once, probably will be deleted again.
http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...-From-Deutsche-Telekom-FAQs/m-p/795857#M27305

*
P.S. This was my POST OVER THERE re SIMPLE MOBILE* -- It is NOT DELETED.  I did thorough digging last night, and of course it was not as good as i had hoped --- nothing could have been that beautiful. Bottom line: They say "unlimited web" for $60, but they cap it at 1 GB per month. Details and USER REVIEW LINKS are all here:

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...imited-Plans-On-No-Contract/m-p/795591#M27200


----------



## KWKSLVR (Mar 24, 2011)

The whole merger makes me want to finally do something with www.attscrewed.me

I've been a T-Mobile customer for probably 10 years other than a 6 month period where I swapped to AT&T in order to get a new Blackberry for free (my old one on T-Mo was pretty much dead). I always had dropped calls (on my blackberry and iPhone), the 3G was slow, and I hated the experience in general. I also have AT&T DSL (for about 10 years as well)....which was great when it was owned and operated by Bellsouth. In the entire time it was operated by Bellsouth I never had 1 outage related to their service. Here locally we've had over subscriber issues, the network dropping, and close to no support in fixing it. You call and you get India. India tells you, "we're monitoring your line and we'll identify and fix the problem ASAP" Come to find out from one of the local companies that is contracted out by AT&T to do line testing and repair, India can't even SEE data about the network. They're completely cut off. All they can see is your account info.

The only time I've gotten anything out of AT&T was when I've just SLAMMED the company hardcore on Twitter with stuff like speed test results and general complaining - which shouldn't be necessary. But, getting 1 Meg on my 6 Meg DSL shouldn't have happened for 12 hours out of the day every day either. This is a company that doesn't even monitor their own network. Myself and three friends having the same problem had to run traceroutes and tell them where the freaking problem was and even then, it took them about two weeks to properly identify what was causing problems at that NIC and then figure out how to solve it (which involved rerouting a ton of subscribers). I used to get nearly 7 megs down, now I'm capped at 5.75 megs down and according to the aforementioned contracted company, AT&T lowered the "Acceptable Speed" on their 6 Meg lines from 4.8Mpbs down to something like 3.8Mpbs down (I'm not recalling that correctly, this was several months ago).

I'll give AT&T this, when you get someone with a brain, they're VERY helpful, they call you back when they're suppose to, and for the most part they don't feed you a line (provided you're knowledgeable enough to present yourself as someone that isn't going to fall for a line). But in order to get someone with a brain you have to do an obscene amount of work.

AT&T will honor T-Mobile contracts because they'll be legally bound to do so. However, I don't see that many people sticking with their current contracts once their service is essentially degraded due to no longer having 3G towers that operate on the same frequency as their phones.

People like me that are EM+ Plan users that despise the very notion of contracts will probably get axed first. I can just see it now, 30 days to swap your plan and then your service is disconnected and your number held for 60 days. 

My current plan is to wait and see if the merger is approved, and once it is I'll jump ship to Verizon. I want to do my part to devalue AT&T's purchase as much as possible and you should too.


----------



## CrackerJacks (Mar 24, 2011)

spoland said:


> It's expected to take 12+ months. No one will see any major change for quite a while. For now, the two companies are still competitors.

Click to collapse



That's good, thanks


----------



## quicksite (Mar 24, 2011)

*AT&Tmo Alternatives: If you're considering SIMPLE MOBILE, I found snags: DATACAPS, 1G*

It seemed too good to be true when someone suggested that an alternative to the new AT&TMO merged carrier in USA might be this month-by-month pay as you go carrier that used TMO's same network -- "Simple Mobile" at

http://mySimpleMobile.com

I couldn't believe such a thing even existed: "bring your own GSM phone, buy our SIM card, use it on our network" ... at 4G speeds, with 3G coverage across 90% of USA, and 4G in maybe 50 cities now and growing out.








So I went and did my homework, figured out what kind of beast they were first off, whose network, how it worked, etc..(They're essentially resellers of bandwidth on TMO's network; the good news being: it IS TMO's network!).. And then I read customer reviews. 

In truth, the reviews are glowing with TWO MAJOR EXCEPTIONS: The second doesn't bother me: Bad customer service. My view there is: "What do you expect? They're not a full service carrier, they're a discounter. I would expect nothing less than minimal to non-existent phone support" ... And my followup view is: I've become trained to not having good phone support, unfortunately, and further, when I consider AT&T? They HAVE phone people, and they are the most retarded live help organization I think on the planet. I'd just as soon talk to a web form.

But here's the deal-breaker:  The claim is $40/month you get blah, $50 you get blah+, and at $60/month you get unlimited voice, text and web. Come to find out "unlimited" actually means 1 GB per month. People who use the web a lot, in the reviews, say that's outrageous, and it's never once disclosed anywhere.

There is one other complaint I read that I wasn't sure I got properly, so don't rely upon this, but if you're looking into this service, check inot this if relevant to you: Person said they don't use/ can't use "short codes" ... so, that's it.

For those NOT using huge web access, people are thrilled. It's blazing fast 4G, much cheaper than TMO and everyone else, but the TMO network.

--------

And now some tech stuff I pulled:

*Simple Mobile* is classified as a 
*MVNO* - *mobile virtual network operator*

whereas TMO is a *mobile network operator* (*MNO*)

A *mobile virtual network operator* (*MVNO*) is a company that provides mobile phone services but does not have its own licensed frequency allocation of radio spectrum,  nor does it necessarily have all of the infrastructure required to  provide mobile telephone service; roughly equivalent to the "switchless  resellers" of the traditional landline telephone market; an entity or  company that works independently of the mobile network operator and can  set its own pricing structures that are subject to the rates agreed with  the MNO.

**** This DEFINITELY raises the question:*  If TMO  becomes owned by AT&T, what becomes of Simple Mobile's network and  agreements. Especially if they have no customer contracts, but rather  only have month to month billing.

*** I know this is not  directly relevant, but it is relational:  while I was searching around  to see about how SM operates, I saw this link at google:  This alleged  cell-phone-tower leasing expert is advising people who lease cell towers  to T-mobile to try to sell their leases so they don't get burned if the  deal goes through, citing there will be some redundancies.

http://www.cell-tower-leases.com/ATT-T-Mobile-Merger.html

***  But then given AT&T is doing this whole deal principally FOR the  very network itself, I don't know and so shouldn't speculate since i am  not an engineer.

==================

*Now, Links re customer ratings and reviews of Simple Mobile service:*

http://www.prepaidreviews.com/simplemobile.html

*This one discusses the so called unlimited which turns out is CAPPED:  *
Simple Mobile limits unlimited data plan

*This one talks about the 4G network:*
http://www.prepaidreviews.com/blog/simple-mobile/simple-mobile-to-use-t-mobiles-hspa-network-36278/#...

*THIS shows a video someone made showing how to set up your iphone for MMS and data settings on Simple Mobile network:*
http://sjkm.com/videos-apple-iphone-simple-mobile-internet-settings-[jmB6cdJUYv8].cfm

============

Hope this was helpful. ..

If you HAVE this service, or are considering it, please tell us your thoughts.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, people are fired up over there. I'm just sad. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm considering this.  I sent them an email yesterday because they have a list of "approved" phones, and neither the Nexus One or Desire HD are listed, and those are the two phones I have.  If I can use them I'm switching.  I use about 600 MB of data a month, and that is stretching it.  It's probably around 400, but 600 was my max once.


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Mar 24, 2011)

I stand corrected!  After posting I went back to their phone list.  Now the N1 is there.


----------



## zuben el genubi (Mar 24, 2011)

Of course we are upset. And there is information we simply cannot find out. Flexpay(prepaid) is being switched to EM+. But EM+ also has postpaid plans which is what I have. I also prefer to buy my phone outright - mostly unlocked. I also use my own wifi a lot. TM didn't seem to care where I got the phone from. I got just as much help with a Galaxy 3 as I would with a TM phone.  I also like no contract per se. I don't mind paying for the services I want, but do object to paying to help subsidize someone else's phone. I intend to unlock the Galaxy S 4G and root it. 
Since I mostly use my own wifi for data at home, on TM I don't need a data plan since I brought my own phone and use wifi. (I have TTW EMP+)

ATT will have to do something with wifi calling. I don't care if it uses minutes or not. Looking at a coverage map of both ATT and TM, the four corners area is still devoid of much. You can find wifi in almost any motel. I don't think my vacations and preferred territory should depend on carrier in this day and age. (Line of sight doesn't count. No carrier deals with that)

Everyone is concerned over the bands. My Galaxy 3 should work, the S4G will be Edge. Doesn't matter for voice if I can get to wifi. If I use the Galaxy 3, I'm on Edge, and it makes no difference as to voice and text. 

Then there's LTE. Everyone is concerned about that, but no one will say what is going to happen to voice only customers who don't care about data. 

I will stick with TM as far as I can.


----------



## quicksite (Mar 24, 2011)

bobbyphoenix said:


> I stand corrected!  After posting I went back to their phone list.  Now the N1 is there.

Click to collapse



That's great. This sounds like a stupid question -- and it is -- but sometimes the simplest things I just don't even know how to do. How do I find out my monthy web data usage? Since for past 6 years i have being paying for "unlimited web" at tmobile, i never ever monitor it. Thus, i don't know where it's counted. Is it avail from my phone under "my account", or from web?

and if so, i'd need to look at at least 6 months of usage to see my pattern, dont you think?  I consider myself a heavy web user, but for all i know, i may fall under 1 GB... I don't do that much video streaming at all. Music streaming yes, via pandora.

ALSO:  if you happen to email them again -- since you're actually way further along than i am -- could you ask "what HAPPENS when you ARE over the 1GB? do they charge excessively? do they just cut off access??"

thanks either way, and good luck, glad they have your phone. I was happy to see the mytouch4G is usable!


----------



## blushrts (Mar 24, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> The free market thrives on competition, not regulation. The person or group with the cheaper, better product will succeed, and the other guy will not. It is very simple.

Click to collapse



Just like in this case where the carrier with cheaper plans, with better data plans, and a better selection of phones (I don't give a crap about the iphone) wins out right?

Hopefully as a conservative you don't have any problems with the merger, but millions of TMobile customers (me included) are getting the shaft.

I don't trust most people as far as I can throw them, and I certainly don't trust corporate America or the clowns that run Wall Street to act in an ethical manner.  The reason I feel the Government should take an interest in regulating is that I can vote out anyone who I don't like.  I have no control over anyone in business.  Maybe we as voters could give other parties a chance instead of limiting ourselves to the two parties in charge now.


----------



## blushrts (Mar 24, 2011)

quicksite, I use 3G Watchdog to monitor usage.  I'm not sure if it is Android only though.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 24, 2011)

That 1GB cap is ridiculous.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 24, 2011)

Keep letting them have it T Mobile supporters.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 24, 2011)

You hit it on the head with your last sentence. Tmobile H+ hits 21 mbps, about to be switched to 42mbps...ATT can't touch that now.





Black6spdZ said:


> someone in the cell tech field answer me this.. I see so many people saying that they "AT$T" will use T-Mo's existing xxxx fill in the blank with bands, towers, etc on future LTE rollout. Tell me if I'm wrong here but this would require outfitting all existing T-Mo cell sites with new equipment to upgrade/update to LTE? If this is true I can't see ATT's plan of buying T-Mo and spending millions/billions more to completely utilize the existing T-Mo network/equipment. In other words, their motive for purchasing T-Mo would fall under one of two categories or both: 1, to take the existing customer base and manipulate the old network in such a way to force a contract plan change incurring higher revenue from the customers and 2, eliminate competition.

Click to collapse




Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 24, 2011)

Plus the Motorola atrix people are mad because ATT is throttling their 4g....this is what us tmo users are going to have to deal with....

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## TheBiles (Mar 24, 2011)

While I like the expanded network and LTE access, but I think they are going to ruin T-Mobile's fantastic customer support and wonderfully cheap prices (and unlimited data!).



Phateless said:


> I will stay with T-mobile until the day their homepage redirects to AT&T.  Then I'm gone.

Click to collapse



This may also be the case for me. I don't think I would go back to Sprint because WiMAX was horribly disappointing, so I may end up on the Big Red if I'm already going to be paying out the ass with AT&T-Mobile.


----------



## Tachi91 (Mar 24, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> someone in the cell tech field answer me this.. I see so many people saying that they "AT$T" will use T-Mo's existing xxxx fill in the blank with bands, towers, etc on future LTE rollout. Tell me if I'm wrong here but this would require outfitting all existing T-Mo cell sites with new equipment to upgrade/update to LTE? If this is true I can't see ATT's plan of buying T-Mo and spending millions/billions more to completely utilize the existing T-Mo network/equipment. In other words, their motive for purchasing T-Mo would fall under one of two categories or both: 1, to take the existing customer base and manipulate the old network in such a way to force a contract plan change incurring higher revenue from the customers and 2, eliminate competition.

Click to collapse



The thing that people have to understand (no offense just saying).. Is that to build new towers for LTE or for that matter to expand their network AT&T would have to file in every city build plans and have to wait approval by that particular city whether or not they can build that tower in the given location.. Why wait so long to build new towers when you can just buy off a company with already towers in that given location and avoid the contruction laws and wait time for any city... Then they can just replace the equipment on those towers that are providing tmobiles 3G signal with new LTE equipment.. So AT&T will be able to release their LTE network faster then having to build new towers.. And with the AWS band of tmobile they are able to develope their LTE in that signal with out having to buy or wait untill the government releases more spectrum...

So AT&T instead of wasting money and time on individual city's and their building code.. They can just use T-Mobiles preexisting Towers and replace them with new LTE antennas using the AWS spectrum they get along with the merger... AT&T probably don't care about customers coming over since they will have hell of alot better coverage and quality and have an active LTE network

They Save TIME and probably money as well depending on how much each city will cost if they went with building new towers

___

And as for Simple Mobile sure they may seem like the company to switch to but right now they use T-mobiles AWS signal for their 3G so when and if AT&T shuts down T-Mobile 3G signal... Simple Mobile will loose their 3G signal as well and if they partner with AT&T then they will switch to AT&Ts spectrum and in the end you have to end up using another phone if you want 3G


----------



## jhorner (Mar 24, 2011)

This merger, should it go through, would create a monopoly on GSM service in the United States...there is no other way to look at it.


----------



## Tachi91 (Mar 24, 2011)

Technically any GSM phone should work on their Network, but then it depends if you want 3G then you need a 3G T-Mobile phone... And if AT&T shutdown T-mobiles 3G signal so does Simple Mobiles


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 24, 2011)

*Would anyone buy a new T-Mobile phone now?*

Considering T-Mobile will be no more in about 1 to 2 years, would anyone dare to spend the huge amount of money to buy one of the high-tech new smartphones coming from T-Mobile in the next month or two? The HTC Pyramid has Atrix-like specs and the LG G2x is sounding sweet. But knowing the 3G/4G data won't work on those new phones in a year or two, would anyone risk it?

There is talk that AT&T will move the T-Mobile data network over to LTE or it's own 4G. T-Mobile and AT&T's data networks aren't compatible. That means you can't use your T-Mobile branded 3G/4G smartphone on AT&T data network. Nor can you use your AT&T branded 3G/4G smartphone on T-Mobile data network.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 24, 2011)

No doubt it will harm the consumer. At a minimum it will waste the data ability of current T-Mobile phones. That means your high-end, high-dollar smartphones won't be able to use their 3G/4G data capability. Plus it will ensure AT&T overlords it on us consumers and raises rates astronomically. Being the only GSM carrier, AT&T can basically do what they want because the millions of iPhones out there are limited to AT&T data networks. As well as all other GSM smartphones branded by AT&T. You can't use your $500 Atrix on Verizon or Sprint. Not even for cell service. With T-Mobile, you could still use the cell service and Edge.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I have seen a few articles stating that Tmobile iis making phones or having g things done to "future proof " their phones; I do honestly think that with the Pyramid and other phones coming out will be able to be transerred over to ATT when the time comes. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 24, 2011)

looked very promising......... too bad it has that nasty 1GB cap


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 24, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> Well I have seen a few articles stating that Tmobile iis making phones or having g things done to "future proof " their phones; I do honestly think that with the Pyramid and other phones coming out will be able to be transerred over to ATT when the time comes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That would ensure continued sales. If I could use a future Pyramid on AT&T data networks, I wouldn't hesitate to acquire one when available. Lets hope they do it.


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 24, 2011)

GX2 Will be a quadband phone so it will work with AT&T sucks my G2 wont I am HOPE they dont tell me something like ," well, heres what, we will honor your data plan for the same plan but in return you need to make a new contract with us once those 2 years (or the time left in your contract is out and in exchange we ll give you a FREE upgrade to our latest android phones"


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 24, 2011)

TrueYears said:


> GX2 Will be a quadband phone so it will work with AT&T sucks my G2 wont I am HOPE they dont tell me something like ," well, heres what, we will honor your data plan for the same plan but in return you need to make a new contract with us once those 2 years (or the time left in your contract is out and in exchange we ll give you a FREE upgrade to our latest android phones"

Click to collapse



Most phones are quadband, but that just means they are compatible with cell service and Edge networks of all the GSM carriers. They aren't compatible regarding the data service. AT&T and T-Mobile use distinctly different frequencies that aren't compatible with each other. So when you see a spec saying a phone is quadband capable, it doesn't mean the 3G/4G networks are compatible.


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/t-mobile-g2x-from-lg-hands-on-video/


from what I understand from other sites reviewing the G2X is that it will work with ATTs 4G bands as well


----------



## Step666 (Mar 24, 2011)

You think it's a coincidence?
The better T-Mobile are doing, the more they're worth to sell off.

They did it here in the UK (except they weren't sold to Orange, it's a 50/50 merger), they did it in the Netherlands - turn it around, make it profitable and get rid of it while the going's good...


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 24, 2011)

TrueYears said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/t-mobile-g2x-from-lg-hands-on-video/
> 
> 
> from what I understand from other sites reviewing the G2X is that it will work with ATTs 4G bands as well

Click to collapse



That's outstanding. Maybe they will do the Nexus S that way also...I hope. Been wanting a Nexus S, and had plans to buy one. But since the AT&T fiasco, I have backed out of it. Currently there is talk of a Sprint based Nexus S, so I doubt T-Mobile or Google will update the GSM Nexus S with a quadband 3G/4G radio.


----------



## Tazzaras (Mar 24, 2011)

and to all the people that still think this merger will not happen...AT&T spends the most money on lobbyists than any other corporation and regardless what anyone says money talks in anything.  THey let Comcast merger go through as well as XM Sirius...how is AT-Tmobile any different, at least with this there are still wireless providers left


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 24, 2011)

Cartigan said:


> Yeah it is. Politicians are going to hem and haw about the destruction of competition for a few months and then they are going to pass it. They let NBC Universal merge with Comcast for frak's sake. You think they are going to block AT&T - T-Mobile? No.

Click to collapse



In the previous admin, no, it wouldn't be blocked. But this admin isn't all corporation happy. I have high hopes, as time goes by, the situation will boil over and this admin will listen.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 24, 2011)

If (and it is still an if, no matter what your opinion on the matter) AT&T take over T-Mobile, all existing T-Mobile contracts will be honoured for at least the remainder of their term.

So really there's no difference taking a T-Mobile contract now to having taken on last week - even if T-Mobile continue to exist as a separate entity, there's no saying that by the time you finish your existing contract that they'll still be offering the best deal or that the 'next big handset' you want will be carried by them.

So really there's absolutely no reason not to get a T-Mobile contract, provided they're offering what you need.


----------



## zuben el genubi (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got the GS4G two weeks ago. I bought it as I can read the screen. I use the phone mostly as a PDA, and my own wifi when I'm home, speed of the network doesn't bother me. I have unlocked European phones, and never noticed the difference. Where speed does bother me - how fast can the phone load the page of a PDF I'm reading?

Trouble is - there's a new kicker. ATT might divest 40% of customers to Sprint. Only problem with Sprint is CDMA. I prefer GSM.

Z


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 25, 2011)

Step666 said:


> If (and it is still an if, no matter what your opinion on the matter) AT&T take over T-Mobile, all existing T-Mobile contracts will be honoured for at least the remainder of their term.
> 
> So really there's no difference taking a T-Mobile contract now to having taken on last week - even if T-Mobile continue to exist as a separate entity, there's no saying that by the time you finish your existing contract that they'll still be offering the best deal or that the 'next big handset' you want will be carried by them.
> 
> So really there's absolutely no reason not to get a T-Mobile contract, provided they're offering what you need.

Click to collapse



Contract or not...I don't have a T-Mobile contract and wouldn't bind myself to one, T-Mobile's data network will be changed. Even if it takes two years, my current phones will no longer be able to use their 3G data capabilities. I don't go from one phone to another and then throw it away, I make an investment in the phone and use all of them. Just because T-Mobile might still be around 2 years from now doesn't mean they will be here 3 years from now. So in 3 years I lose the ability to use the 3G data of my HD2. That is a big issue for me. 

Sure, I will have other phones...like my iPhone 4 and another possible phone. But that doesn't help me with my HD2. I love my HD2 and love using it. It is the absolute best phone ever crafted. I want to continue to use it for as long as it lasts. The free Bing nav in WinMo or the free Google nav in Android really works splendidly but requires a fast enough data connection. Edge would still work but would likely not be sufficient.

If T-Mobile contracts with phone makers to include quadband 3G/4G radios in future phones, that will ensure the continued sales of phones right through the end of their existence. So lets hope they do it.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 25, 2011)

But then the majority of people don't have numerous phones all running at once, they have no need for them.
Most people will reach the end of their contract, shop around for a new phone/deal and never use the old handset again.

To say you'll keep using your HD2 forever more is somewhat presumptuous.
You have no idea what will be released in the future, what amazing new handset will arrive on the market that you fall for instead.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 on that one. my phone is halfway on data speed these last couple of days, already. 
i wonder if this has anything to do with everything. one can only think YES, under the circumstances. 
im sure u all aware that under the hood of this merger, theres a lot of things that the public eye doesnt/cant see, but, no one can stop us on speculating...especially with all that has been said up to now, here, on tmo forums, and different opinion, and not only, article pieces... 
what a freakin mess at$t makes always !!! why do higher ups let them get away with stuff like that?
money talks. well, i can easily say mine wont, towards that direction.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 25, 2011)

True dat friend

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## bigsupersquid (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember when I was very young, people at the Bicentennial parade were excited about Ma Bell's monopoly on the telephone market being broken: the birth of AT&T.
Now the corporate branch (fourth branch) of the US Government consistently allows business giants to consume their competitors.
How times change. Is Bell Telecom even still in existence?  Its child has certainly done well for itself in the family tradition.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 25, 2011)

Not good news unless you like monopoly! Eeek


----------



## galaxys (Mar 25, 2011)

Signed, sealed & delivered! cool


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember, I'm a tmo user...this is all about ego. Only sprint came out publicly against this, Verizon said they're not worried...why....Verizon knows they're about to get alot more customers.

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## DavidinCT (Mar 25, 2011)

Isn't it about better coverage for all ? GSM or CDMA who cares in 3-5 years it will be LTE, Verizon, AT&T and even sprint are going or have annouced plans

98% coverage of the US, isn't that what it's all about ?

I'll tell you one thing, as a Verizon customer, if I knew AT&T's coverage is better and their prices where about the same or better, I would at least look at going over.

When Joe six pack (non hobbiest like all of us) looks for a phone, it will be 90% about price, and that is what will sell them. 

So, in the long run, it's Coverage, Phone and Price.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, 1G cap just doesn't get it! Eeek


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

att will win because of the 95% rural area coverage, which is what the admin (USA ) wants, the only problem is the network is buying their competition and shutting it down for THEIR needs....people keep saying " more towers helps ATT, what does that mean for the people on the towers they're shutting down?

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Verysafety (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing you CAN do about it really, it's a money thing. Business is business.


----------



## TrueYears (Mar 25, 2011)

Step666 said:


> If (and it is still an if, no matter what your opinion on the matter) AT&T take over T-Mobile, all existing T-Mobile contracts will be honoured for at least the remainder of their term.
> 
> So really there's no difference taking a T-Mobile contract now to having taken on last week - even if T-Mobile continue to exist as a separate entity, there's no saying that by the time you finish your existing contract that they'll still be offering the best deal or that the 'next big handset' you want will be carried by them.
> 
> So really there's absolutely no reason not to get a T-Mobile contract, provided they're offering what you need.

Click to collapse



 how will they be able to honoured them when our phones dont work with their 4G and 3G networks/


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 25, 2011)

Signed and commented. Hope merger fails.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> At most they will allow you to keep your current plan until the contract is up. Those on flex pay or month to month may not be so lucky. Also once the bands used by T-mobile are repurposed for LTE count on your current T-mobile device being obsolete.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Not completely obsolete. T-Mobile phones will still be able to use the AT&T cell service and Edge network. But that isn't saying much.


----------



## Step666 (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll still be able to use T-Mobile's 3G/'4G'. D'uh.

They're not just going to flip the switch and kill the T-Mobile 3G as soon as the merger is approved - again, IF it's approved.
If they did, they'd leave themselves open to huge amounts of litigation or they'd have to do something ridiculously expensive like provide every T-Mobile customer with an AT&T 3G/'4G'/4G compatible handset, neither of which would be remotely sane moves.

Customers will be migrated across from AWS 3G handsets to AT&T 3G handsets when they upgrade.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

of course in theory everything sounds just awesome from a technical point of view, but sadly it doesnt just stop there. it goes on to harm the budget status of an already economicaly unstable US, through its people, who are the end users. i mean no one that is actually an intelligent individual,aware of the history of a company like att can honestly, without any shared interest, say NO to this. come on!!! its right in front of u, and if u dont see it, it just meens you either are to ignorant for your own good, or have enough money to just not care. but money just doesnt grow on trees for most of us, right? we actually sweat for it, and someone like an att suit thinks he has the right to just grab whatever he may damn well please, rudly, ilegaly at times, at their own will.ad that, and awful cs and unresonable prices and hidden fees, and u get a mass of people who just want a stop to this. tmobilers, like me, are happy with their carrier, mostly cuz of the common sense given through cs. one may even agree to pay a little more, although connection might not be as stated at all times, but they know they will get support and common sense from their carrier. att has proven to be just the oposite.

as bandwith has a limit, peoples patience has one to, and its about time for the people to speak. its not about some freak and his conspiracy theory, its about the facts that are in front of all of us, when looking at history, and shared experiences among our selfs that lets us to belive the FACT that if at&tmobile doesnt change their future policies from that point on, it WILL be bad for the end user. 

if sprint would of been the one to buy, well the difference is clear, cuz sprint and tmo kind of share the same policies, but att couldnt affoard this, cuz moste likely, bankruptcy would of been just arround the corner.

at the end of this, its not about some kids who cry cuz mommy didnt gave them enough allowance to use more data on their hip state of the art supersmartphones, as of now. not even about the tethering issue ( i mean, lets face it, there will always be a work around software to achieve something like that, without anybody knowing anything). its ultimately about peoples desire to not be abused in such a way anymore...is what i feel and think. 

how ever u wanna see it, admit or not, this will be a monopoly, gsm wise, at this point, and as such, att will reseve the right to stop innovation and do as they please, for their own fat wallets...and where does that leave me as an end user? with a $600 fee, as some say, out of the blue. 
that is a carrier i do not want to have business  with, no matter how much they try to sweeten the pot, cuz,  history just repeats itself over and over again!


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 25, 2011)

Step666 said:


> You'll still be able to use T-Mobile's 3G/'4G'. D'uh.
> 
> They're not just going to flip the switch and kill the T-Mobile 3G as soon as the merger is approved - again, IF it's approved.
> If they did, they'd leave themselves open to huge amounts of litigation or they'd have to do something ridiculously expensive like provide every T-Mobile customer with an AT&T 3G/'4G'/4G compatible handset, neither of which would be remotely sane moves.
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the fine print. Once those notifications start going out, there's nothing anyone can do. The FCC and FTA will take all of this into consideration before any approval. If the merger is approved, AT&T will be allowed to do with the data bands as they desire. Unless there is a stipulation in the agreement regarding compensating current T-Mobile 3G/4G users, our phones will be useless with said data service.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 25, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> *of course in theory everything sounds just awesome from a technical point of view, but sadly it doesnt just stop there. it goes on to harm the budget status of an already economicaly unstable US, through its people, who are the end users. i mean no one that is actually an intelligent individual,aware of the history of a company like att can honestly, without any shared interest, say NO to this. *come on!!! its right in front of u, and if u dont see it, it just meens you either are to ignorant for your own good, or have enough money to just not care. but money just doesnt grow on trees for most of us, right? we actually sweat for it, and someone like an att suit thinks he has the right to just grab whatever he may damn well please, rudly, ilegaly at times, at their own will.ad that, and awful cs and unresonable prices and hidden fees, and u get a mass of people who just want a stop to this. tmobilers, like me, are happy with their carrier, mostly cuz of the common sense given through cs. one may even agree to pay a little more, although connection might not be as stated at all times, but they know they will get support and common sense from their carrier. att has proven to be just the oposite.
> 
> as bandwith has a limit, peoples patience has one to, and its about time for the people to speak. its not about some freak and his conspiracy theory, its about the facts that are in front of all of us, when looking at history, and shared experiences among our selfs that lets us to belive the FACT that if at&tmobile doesnt change their future policies from that point on, it WILL be bad for the end user.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you mostly, especially the part about how such a merger would harm the already cash strapped people in America because of high fuel costs and the horrific economy brought on by the previous admin. But to AT&T grabbing all they can, that's just common free-market business. It isn't personal or meant in any evil way at all. AT&T, just like any other company being held responsible to shareholders, would rather take 100% or our money and compensate us with 0% of goods and services. That would be the business ideal. That would be the most pleasing to the shareholders because it puts more money in their pockets.

However, a company cannot remain solvent that way unless there is gov. backing. So any company wishing to remain in business has to establish the proper balance of give and take. The shareholders won't allow a company to give too much of goods and services for less payment and the public won't allow a competitive company to not give enough of goods and services for whatever payment they are making. The balance needs to be precise.

If a company doesn't charge enough money for their services or goods, that's taking money out of shareholder's pockets and the shareholders will take action. It's really easy to understand, all you have to do is place yourself in the position of a shareholder of a company. You know that *you* want all you can get for the least amount of expenditure. More money! That is the prime motive of any shareholder. If you see the company you take stock in not doing all it can to get the maximum amount of revenue 24/7/365, you will be upset because it takes food off of your family's table.

So when you see AT&T raping all of us GSM handset owners if the merger is approved, don't take it personal. It's just business. If you don't want such an ethic in business, find a way to change the hearts and motives of humanity. Until then, greed will rule.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 25, 2011)

verysafety said:


> Nothing you CAN do about it really, it's a money thing. Business is business.

Click to collapse



Yes that is true but like I said before... we can always try

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree with u 100%. but as such a company has there own intersts, i, we, as end users have one to, and in the end, what gives u business? me,and all of them, and if a majority shares my own greef on this ( and the reasons are obvious, u gotta at least give me that), you as business, remain out of business, and in depth, cuz u didnt now how to manage it, and how to find a proper balance to things. i mean, all things aside, one would think, thar behind all the obvious reasons, a big corporation like that would be smart enough to find the right balance to satisfy the ones that gave them wings in the first place...and than comes greed, cuz people feel abused? i mean some of att attitude lets one to belive that they think they are untitled to reach in ones pockets like they do at times, using legal system flaws for their own interest, thus abusing ones ignorance, or not?
i admit, i do get passionate when stuff like that happens arround me, but i now that if i can do something about protecting my own wallet, i will, just as you have obligations to your shareholders, and think that u can achieve any goals by diminishing me as an end user. and im sorry, but something as lame as acusing me, an end user, of theft, is unacceptable,  when we know where the acttual "thieves" are.
dont make me pay for your poor management...

You gotta give me that, cuz i feel u as someone who CAN see what im talkin about. This a 2 way street. Without us u dont exist, so take your nose from wherever it got stuck ( not u, of course, u know what i mean), and instead of finding the easy way out, cuz u got desprate( it is their own fault) , find the proper inteligent one, OR just give up and face reality. All abuse meets its end, at one point or another. If not, we are all just hungry animals, who dont evolve cuz of...whatever. see my point. Im not just ranting for no reason, but cuz somehow, someone gave me the gift to o see this pattern... please at least give me that!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

i mean, its all about logic, and it so happens that now, most of us , are aware of some of that logic, and against att's one, and just cant and wont handle it anymore, as is. can u really blame any of us? u ask me to put my self in their shoes. i do, but i already have mine, and its just not comfortable anymore, and never will be as with tmo (read that COMMON SENSE...at least they knew how to sell that), or affordable, satisfying! half way, not all the way, just for your shareholders. thats the mentality that gets u banckrupt, att, the one u have, and its time to grow up, learn the lesson, and be mature!

i mean look at tmobile. 4th right? but look at how much support and loyalty they have, with all their flaws! u think that any of the other carriers would get something like that? let me give u the answer: NO!


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 25, 2011)

> However, a company cannot remain solvent that way unless there is gov. backing. So any company wishing to remain in business has to establish the proper balance of give and take. The shareholders won't allow a company to give too much of goods and services for less payment and the public won't allow a competitive company to not give enough of goods and services for whatever payment they are making. The balance needs to be precise.
> 
> If a company doesn't charge enough money for their services or goods, that's taking money out of shareholder's pockets and the shareholders will take action. It's really easy to understand, all you have to do is place yourself in the position of a shareholder of a company. You know that *you* want all you can get for the least amount of expenditure. More money! That is the prime motive of any shareholder. If you see the company you take stock in not doing all it can to get the maximum amount of revenue 24/7/365, you will be upset because it takes food off of your family's table.

Click to collapse



Good 101 on business economics but where in this lesson did General Motors fall? I don't for one second believe than any large corp such as AT&T follows general supply and demand.. more like demand and we have to follow with backing by the political machine. Sure.. even if it were a true monopoly we as the consumers don't have to have a cellular phone at all.. but lets face it, we are a very connected society today and they aren't going away anytime soon. At the end of all of this I may just lose the cutting edge smartphone "have had one since arguably the fist mpx-200" and pick up a simple Boost candy bar phone.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

and after all of this that we try to put some light into, some dude who probably cant even manage a logical pattern, just calls me a troll... and i get censored and mocked. i mean, its the internet, and even if not so, i dont care to be honest, but come on man...


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> At the end of all of this I may just lose the cutting edge smartphone "have had one since arguably the fist mpx-200" and pick up a simple Boost candy bar phone.

Click to collapse



and thats where innovation stops! cuz people just cant or wont want to handle it anymore! its becoming to much to soon!


----------



## liquidmass (Mar 25, 2011)

internet is flipppping out over this. phew i would hate to work in their pr/customer service dept.


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on, folks, use your brains. AT&T would be slitting their own throats if they just "flipped the switch" and forced people to immediately change over their service. T-Mobile customers would desert in, well, even bigger droves than they're already threatening to.

No, AT&T is going to make this transition as smooth, subtle and hard to notice by the average Joe as possible, so they can keep as many of T-Mobile's subscribers as possible. They already know loads are going to go sign with Verizon as soon as the deal's closed just out of principle--they won't want to scare any more off.

This isn't to say they'll leave T-Mobile subscribers alone... surely not! From AT&T's perspective, this is a delicate operation, akin to the old wives' tale about boiling a frog alive by slowly raising the heat so the frog doesn't notice.

Except this time it's T-Mobile's hapless customers that are the frogs.

As for myself, the moment my plan is altered--the moment I lose my 5GB data cap, or the moment my monthly bill rises even a dollar--I'm gone to Verizon. If this does not happen, if AT&T shocks everyone and learns a little from T-Mobile, I will likely stay.

... especially since, with AT&T bands, I can use a lot more European GSM phones on the network. So much for disabled sideloading of apps.


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 25, 2011)

Sadly, petitions are mostly useless. If you really wish to protest this, you should write to the FCC and Justice Department.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 25, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> Good 101 on business economics but where in this lesson did General Motors fall?

Click to collapse



They make a ****ty product and everybody knows it, flat out.  The American guys knew the shifting market trends for years.  Instead of building reliable and FUN economical cars they continued to try to shove trucks down our throats with 0% financing and cash rebates, despite declining truck sales year after year.

The American motor corporations deserved to fail because of GOOD OLD-FASHIONED STUPIDITY on the part of their CEOs.

I don't blame AT&T for doing this; it's just business.  Strategically this is a great move FOR THEM.

I blame Deutsche Telekom for selling T-mobile because I think with the right administration T-mobile could be very profitable.


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 25, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> In the previous admin, no, it wouldn't be blocked. But this admin isn't all corporation happy. I have high hopes, as time goes by, the situation will boil over and this admin will listen.

Click to collapse



hahahaha

hahahahahahaaha

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

you must really be naive if you think Democrats slob the knob of their corporate masters any less than their GOP counterparts. Democrats _love_ huge corporations--the bigger the corporation, the more they can tax!

There hasn't been any real difference in the two political parties in years. Both of them have sold their souls to their corporatist, robber-baron overlords.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

EUROPE has one mentality, and U.S.A a pretty much different one...in a little bit more than a few things. that said, i stick with my folks, cuz i can understand why they didnt want to deal with square heads anymore. you gotta see it beyond that...they tried to implement a european model of making business (and i know cuz i've experienced it), and although the over saturated masses from here welcome it, big corporation lose the money their so used to.

for my end of the stick, this merger is unfair, and unacceptable. and there is no work around it what so ever, if/until at&tmobile  decide to changer their policies and business views.


----------



## Binary100100 (Mar 25, 2011)

neidlinger said:


> 3) it will not be a monopoly, at the beginning they will only own 43% of the market share and that's granted that 100% of everyone with T-Mobile stays. To be considered a monopoly there needs to be 50% +1 at the very lowest end of the spectrum.

Click to collapse



So how many other GSM networks are in the United States that we can use our existing devices with other than AT&T?


----------



## Step666 (Mar 25, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Come on, folks, use your brains. AT&T would be slitting their own throats if they just "flipped the switch" and forced people to immediately change over their service. T-Mobile customers would desert in, well, even bigger droves than they're already threatening to.

Click to collapse



Thank you, a bit of common sense.

Just because the small print gives them the right to do what they want with the frequency bands, that doesn't mean they're going to do anything ridiculous with them.

And, again, this is all assuming that the take-over is approved in it's current form.


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Mar 25, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Sadly, petitions are mostly useless. If you really wish to protest this, you should write to the FCC and Justice Department.

Click to collapse



The petition is targeted towards the "FCC Chairmen".
If it were targeted towards TMO or AT&T execs, it would definitely be completely ignored.

Although I have a feeling the top brass at the FCC won't put much thought into an online petition either.


----------



## barrac28 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good !


----------



## blushrts (Mar 25, 2011)

amen synaesthetic.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## zuben el genubi (Mar 25, 2011)

barrac28 said:


> Good !

Click to collapse



The best I am hoping for is that someone pays attention to all the comments about shady practices and bad customer service. It sure looks like a lot of dirty laundry being hung out by former ATT customers. 

I read a funny the other day where Comcast is supposedly getting employees to stuff the ballot box of the "Worst Company of the Year" or some such as Comcast doesn't want the award. If this is true, then social media "might" start embarrassing companies enough to do better. Or some regulatory agency watching for shady practices. "Slamming" was prevalent a few years ago. We got the DNC following complaints. It helps some.

BTW - I am with TM. I like the freedom of the choices I have. I intend to stay.


----------



## zuben el genubi (Mar 25, 2011)

As for keeping phones - I intend to keep my GS4G. I know it will be 2G/Edge, but for voice and text that doesn't seem to matter. I have a user on my account with a Nokia 6085! He's voice only, that's all he wants. So he'll keep the phone until it breaks.

If I get offloaded to a CDMA company, I will simply sign up for voice only, and go use my Sony UX-50. PDF's will still work, and the main program I'm interested in is still available for Palm. I'm using the phone primarily as a PDA anyway. I just got it for the easy to read screen. 

I rooted the phone since I don't like all the extra crap. I'll get it unlocked next.

Z


----------



## ericgill (Mar 25, 2011)

*Could see it coming...*

The wonderful thing is that Deutsche Telekom has been looking to ditch T-Mobile for some time, due to poor market performance. It's painfully obvious from the iPhone/ATT thing that popular phones are what drive consumers to spend. Now that T-Mob has figured it out, looks like it's too late.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

Step666 said:


> Just because the small print gives them the right to do what they want with the frequency bands, that doesn't mean they're going to do anything ridiculous with them.
> 
> And, again, this is all assuming that the take-over is approved in it's current form.

Click to collapse



i agree with you on this one, cuz it would be suicide for att. but there are 2 teams here. att who sees and acts on their own interest, and us end users, who have all the givenn right to act the same way. although for you it is about the big picture, for us is more than personal,and we both depend on each other, but if u eat more than u can chew, you choke. again, can u really, objectively, honestly, if u truly put yourself in our shoes, blame us for being scared as we are, given history and shared knowledge that surrounds all of this fiasco?

bottom line is,how can we still trust someone with att history, after having the tmo experience. that, and the fact that the last couple of days my speed came down to half. i feel like on sprint, with barely a hint of a connection, att not t(h)rustworthy, and vzw just to god damn expensive, although i would jump ship to them right this instant! do u understand our frustration? no! cuz u got your own, and gotta act as such. so do we!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 25, 2011)

this would be so sweet if GOOGLE would come up with its own independent service, although SPRINT seems likely to become something like that, but cdma, bleahhh, no one is interested in that, but if tmo would of been bought. another story, but att would of been extinct in that case, so money talks. WE AS END USERS ALSO TALK, WE INVENTED TALKING.PURE BREAD PROFESSIONALS, FROM NATURE. 

it would be perfection for us android tmobilers, an everyone else in between ...that would be interested in something like that!

im telling u it as easy as 1 plus 1. 


p.s.: thank you xda for putting the 2 together! i just realized it by mistake!


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 25, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> ... for most of us tmobilers, this is a bad thing, cuz IT WILL BE THE END OF WHAT ANDROID IS ABOUT, AND THAT IS INNOVATION...AND INNOVATION DOESNT MEAN MONEY, FOR ATT. I GUESS WE SHOULD ALL GO BACK TO THE FLINTSTONE FAMILY TIMES....NOT ME. *IM GOING WITH WHO EVER GIVES ME PROPER CS, AND LEGIT RATES. TIMES ARE HARD PEOPLE...A GSM MONOPOLY IS THE LAST THING WE NEED, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT!!!*

Click to collapse




amen to that brotha


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 26, 2011)

irockstar661 said:


> Att does have a fave five type service. its called VIP and on family plan allows ten numbers.

Click to collapse



no man i think you have that confused. its called "A-List" and its only on the 1400 minute family plan and above and on the individual 900 minute plan. 
if you have a family plan, everyone shares 10 numbers that you guys choose from and put on the "A-List", similar to the "My Faves".
on an individual 900 minute plan you get 5 numbers to add to the "A-List"

(_note: again this is not offered on the 450 minute individual plan and the 550 and 700 minute family plans_)
better go get it now so you can get grandfathered in for when they drop that promo.

*AT$T does, however, offer an unlimited talk to any mobile on all plans except for the 550 minute family plan with unlimited text messaging. this was a promotion they recently came out with in an attempt to compete with verizons iphones because they realized they will lose some people who love verizon but want iphones*.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 26, 2011)

what u say caffeinatedchris, is fair, and proper, but such a company doesnt even deserve it. still, for the sake of balance and fairness i agree with what u stated:

_*"(note: again this is not offered on the 450 minute individual plan and the 550 and 700 minute family plans)
better go get it now so you can get grandfathered in for when they drop that promo."*_


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 26, 2011)

U GUYS THINK THIS IS TRUE, OR JUST A WAY TO CALM THE MASSES?

source TG DAILY.

"The regulatory committee that needs to approve the merger between T-Mobile and AT&T may give the companies a hard time, due to potential antitrust concerns.

The biggest news worth talking about over the past week has been AT&T's announcement that it plans to buy rival mobile carrier T-Mobile. Much of the analysis and speculation has surfaced as though the deal is a fait de compli, but now the FCC is telling everyone to take a step back.

In an interview with the Wall Street Journal, an FCC official said, "There's no way the [FCC] chairman's office rubber-stamps this transaction. It will be a steep climb to say the least."

At issue is the fact that such a merger would make the new AT&T the largest mobile provider in the country, and also that it would be the only one offering a GSM network. Sprint and Verizon operate on a different standard called CDMA.

Antitrust laws are designed to prevent a single company from dominating or controlling an entire market. The FCC will argue that is exactly what AT&T is trying to do.

The company disagrees. "We are confident that the facts will demonstrate that the deal is in the public interest and that competition will continue to flourish," said AT&T spokesperson Michael Balmoris.

It's not like AT&T and T-Mobile didn't think about this when the merger was proposed. In fact, AT&T made the deal even sweeter by telling T-Mobile if the FCC didn't approve the transaction, it would still fork over $3 billion for the hassle.

That's a lot of money, and it must mean AT&T has exceeding confidence in its ability to sway the FCC. Either way, one thing is certain - it will be a while before anyone even notices a difference.
"


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 26, 2011)

_ "We are confident that the facts will demonstrate that the deal is in the public interest and that competition will continue to flourish," said AT&T spokesperson Michael Balmoris."_



TRUST ME, I ALREADY NOTICED THE DIFFERENCE WHEN MY 2 BARS DROPED!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and than this:

http://niemanwatchdog.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=Ask_this.view&askthisid=196


----------



## 041987 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for your help


----------



## mbbauk (Mar 26, 2011)

Turning fone off will only cost you money if you use it to make money.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 26, 2011)

that is very kind of you say, but there nothing to thank about, really. personally im just happy that people, like my self, got tired of being BS'd,  and decided to speak there mind, cuz what might be good business for some, is not for others. its just time for att TO BE EMBARRASSED PUBLICLY, AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT, OR GET LOST, CUZ WE JUST CANT TRUST THEM ANYMORE! my wallet just cant handle anymore all this grabing for whoever thinks that they are " legally " intilted to. is all!


----------



## robohh (Mar 26, 2011)

*Corporate Arrogance*



dani26286 said:


> _ "We are confident that the facts will demonstrate that the deal is in the public interest and that competition will continue to flourish," said AT&T spokesperson Michael Balmoris."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## oka1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great post  Thanks,


----------



## CharlieDogist (Mar 27, 2011)

Too bad I left Tmobile years and years ago. This would have come in handy


----------



## caffeinated chris (Mar 27, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> this would be so sweet if GOOGLE would come up with its own independent service, although SPRINT seems likely to become something like that, but cdma, bleahhh, no one is interested in that, but if tmo would of been bought. another story, but att would of been extinct in that case, so money talks. WE AS END USERS ALSO TALK, WE INVENTED TALKING.PURE BREAD PROFESSIONALS, FROM NATURE.
> 
> it would be perfection for us android tmobilers, an everyone else in between ...that would be interested in something like that!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hahaha dude were you drunk on something when you wrote this? i really cant understand what you even said lmfao. 
"...WE AS END USERS ALSO TALK, WE INVENTED TALKING.PURE BREAD PROFESSIONALS, FROM NATURE"
^^ what?? lmao.

something about google being a service provider? that wont happen haha. i mean they definitely are powerful, but i dont think they seem that interested in becoming a service provider. just making awesome operating systems and the best search engines in the world.  

that would be pretty effing sick though, not going to lie


----------



## Phateless (Mar 27, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> hahaha dude were you drunk on something when you wrote this? i really cant understand what you even said lmfao.
> "...WE AS END USERS ALSO TALK, WE INVENTED TALKING.PURE BREAD PROFESSIONALS, FROM NATURE"
> ^^ what?? lmao.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he meant "purebred."

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## DPMAce (Mar 27, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704474804576225271641425128.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


Another article about how crappy things will get for T-Mobile customers if the merger does happen


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 27, 2011)

DPMAce said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704474804576225271641425128.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
> 
> 
> Another article about how crappy things will get for T-Mobile customers if the merger does happen

Click to collapse




Again though, even for those of us who are in a contract ending soon, what's to say the ATT takeover will or will not force us off our plans even if we do re-up? I know if one were to jump into a Verizon unlimited plan, once its gone, you keep it until you change your plan, not until your contract is up. Make sense?


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

"hahaha dude were you drunk on something when you wrote this?"

maybe





Phateless said:


> I think he meant "purebred."
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



yup, thats what i meant. mostly i write on my phone, cum im never at home at times, and...you know how it is, on the rush, opera is full of bug, it crashes, keyboard doesnt listen to me cuz of that, but i mean, thats why i love my android, you know. i choose to explore the capabilities of such, and i *just* love it. and it pisses so much , and enoys me that companies like att just doesnt wanna see it...


*MOD EDIT: Keep your excitement under control. *


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

you're right!
im sorry.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Why was the orginal thread "ATT - T-mobile merger" merged into this new one? was this necessary? we are on a CELL phone forum and going to merge EVERY talk about providers/operators into a single thread?! really? Almost couldn't find it and surely anyone browsing without seeing the original title will not know whats going on in here. Come on MODs.. lets ask for a little feedback before doing things like this... its just like you guys get pissed when ppl cross post trying to cover more audience.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

ive come to realize that ,even if this merger goes through, wich of course it will, cuz anyway public opinion isn't as much in other peoples eyes, and some tmobilers like me decide to not stay, they still get it good, cuz they would make more room for their own, and they could start a new modern day mentality thing, that pretty much all of the civilised world approaches, not squareheaded  till the end of time. thats how a modern day ceo should be able to manage his company's interest for the better, not all the way all social media reports from experience. but i mean, why bother, money is money, right??? i guess, when you dont have to worry about this months rent, all over again, yeah! when money becomes the sole objective of your life, by whatever means, sure,  it makes! sense!


----------



## madnish30 (Mar 27, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> Why was the orginal thread "ATT - T-mobile merger" merged into this new one? was this necessary? we are on a CELL phone forum and going to merge EVERY talk about providers/operators into a single thread?! really? Almost couldn't find it and surely anyone browsing without seeing the original title will not know whats going on in here. Come on MODs.. lets ask for a little feedback before doing things like this... its just like you guys get pissed when ppl cross post trying to cover more audience.

Click to collapse



Relax, we are noticing all the feedback and will take all the action accordingly. XDA is all about keeping it's members happy, not about keeping mods from getting pissed.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

madnish30 said:


> Relax, we are noticing all the feedback and will take all the action accordingly. XDA is all about keeping it's members happy, not about keeping mods from getting pissed.

Click to collapse




YESSSSS!!! FINALLY !!! This is the mentality im missing from back home!

I ABSOLUTELY FREAKIN LOVE THAT COMMENT! DUDE...YOU JUST MADE MY DAY! F****ING THANK YOU! (i did it my self, the censure...its just that i want to maintain the effect, is all! ...thats a very strong word in american culture, and i do like it!, so, sorry...)

god, i miss vodafone so badly, and tmobile was the closest to that, in my experience, verizon is so far from my memories of them too!

i still have with me my first colored screen phone, which was a Nokia 6230i. some phone in its day...and it came unlocked, of course, used it with tmo for a while also. ooo, NOKIA, my first love, to bad u didnt want to share your many talents with ANDROID.
htc is the closest thing to nokia, on the other hand, for my own needs.
htc, nokia, android, google, microsoft...innovators. why some just want to put a stop on that? innovation i mean, i will never understand.

p.s.: dont worry apple, you are innovators to, of course you are! the devices you make just blow my mind, as hardware, but presentation through os sucks, especially on iphone(although a macbook is the perfect little gadget for a student). why? just doesnt make sense! ooo, wait, i forgot, its about money! of course! business is business, right? all about the big sharks!
jailbreaks and rooting, these are compliments from those who appreciate quality in their handsets, and thus, want full acces to them. its like the difference between a blockbuster and an independent movie,  a good broadway play, and some spiderman  thingy. its becoming part of culture, and u guys amend it? 
to bad yo! soo much potential goes to waste, just like that, cuz of greed!!! 

linux is the only one in IT world that has true character(of course,  its not intended for profit), its baby android fallows in properly(for the profit part), in its pure shape, known as vanilla. ad a bit of CM, and this mt4g owner is so happy, until at&tmobile decide to screw it up!

as an FYI, money becomes trash in the end, innovation lives one! just my 2cents, but who cares anyway...


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Q] Sprint or Verizon?*

Well, with the Blue Deathstar bearing down on T-Mobile, I may have to abandon ship.

Problem is, T-Mobile appears to be the only carrier who is friendly to folks who don't want to go on contracts. AT&T sure doesn't, last time I talked to them. 

I don't want a contract--I hate having my soul owned by my wireless provider. Secondly, my credit's too crappy and they charge me gigantic deposits which I don't have. Thirdly, I don't want to be stuck with the same device for two years.

I can already tell Verizon doesn't appear to be friendly to people who want to avoid contracts. I don't even see anything about no contract service on their site... nor do I see anything on Sprint's site, either. 

T-Mobile made no secret of their no-contract plans...

And unfortunately the only other option is ghettro, with their crappy, horrible phones and complete lack of 3G data...


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a guide on how to prevent AT&T from increasing my price by 50% while giving me less for my money after they eat T-Mobile.

Anyone got that guide?


----------



## TheBiles (Mar 27, 2011)

Verizon for better coverage and LTE. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...FAQs/td-p/785009/page/139?device-view=desktop

This is where i intended all of my ranting to go. Im just happy somebody picked it up. Take a look guys.


----------



## cuebask (Mar 27, 2011)

I like Verizon. However, no roaming charges with Sprint so when out of service area Sprint uses Verizon's towers anyway right? 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Electrofreak (Mar 27, 2011)

cuebask said:


> I like Verizon. However, no roaming charges with Sprint so when out of service area Sprint uses Verizon's towers anyway right?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yep, and it's no charge. I've got an app called Roam Control that lets me switch over to Verizon's network whenever I want, and it's never cost me a dime from Sprint.

Best of both worlds, IMO, and Sprint will be converting their WiMAX towers to LTE down the road, which, from what I understand, only requires a software upgrade, as LTE and WiMAX use the same hardware.


----------



## ushneb (Mar 27, 2011)

With Verizon, as long as you bring your own equipment or you buy unsubsidized equipment from them, you don't need to be on contract. They'll set you up as month-to-month.

That's one thing I hated about AT&T. They make you sign a contract regardless.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 27, 2011)

is it me or does it just seem ATT might have been planning this and sitting back waiting for T-Mo to roll out its 3g/4g to most areas before they sprang? If this aquisition takes placy I will have only had T-Mo 3g in my area for a year before it goes away again


----------



## Graphic Anomaly (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm coming from 5 years with AT&T, and for me there was no question when picking Sprint. I've got the Evo 4G, and this is my first "smartphone" (came from Motorola Razor). Sprint was the ONLY choice for me, simply because they had the lowest prices, unlimited everything (really nice not to worry at all), and they just happened to have the phone I wanted. I'm not worried about any 2 year contracts, because I plan on staying with them for a least that long. I never did understand why people would want to switch all the time anyway. I mean, if you don't like the new phone, you've got at least 30 days to get a new one, and if you don't like the carrier, you have at least 30 days to cancel.

Everyone knows that for the most part, you get much better deals when you go to the "small guy". Well...guess what...Sprint is the small guy in the game right now (especially since the AT&T/T-Mobile acquisition). There are really only AT&T, Verizon, and Sprint...in that order...and Sprint is pretty far down in that scale. I have a feeling that the deals might even get better from Sprint yet. There the ones that need to fight right now, and I don't see them going away anytime soon either.

All the talk about 4G/LTE and whatever else, is meaningless to me. It's all just marketing...and based off the same tech with a different name. Of coarse the bigger carrier might have "faster speeds" or "more coverage"...they should. And how fast do we REALLY need it to be? I have NO problem doing everything I want to do on my phone over 3G just fine...don't even really need 4G. If I'm home, I'm on my WiFi anyway. But when I'm away from home, I've had no problems steaming music, using GPS, sending txt's, making calls, browsing the net, watching videos, or doing anything that I would normally do...and it's all been accomplished over 3G.

I did have a problem after switching to Sprint though. I had almost no signal in my house. I am a computer consultant, and I NEED to be on the phone a LOT. To make a long story short, I called Sprint to see if there was anything that could be done, and they immediately sent me out an "AirRave" (free, with no monthly fee) 2 days later, with no questions asked. Setup was a breeze, and now I have perfect signal in my whole house...REALLY saves on battery.

I guess what I'm really trying to say, is that my personal experience with Sprint has been maybe the best I've ever had with any carrier. I absolutely love my phone, AND my service.


----------



## akjmclaren (Mar 27, 2011)

*Joining together*

aren't T-mobile and at&t going to be one company together soon?


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

With at$t pulling the shots, yea, thats how its presumed to go down. Thats why most of us are worried in the first place, by looking at their history, and sharing all of our experiences, leading us to belive that if bad management like that keeps on going, everybody will get hurt, from an economical and innovative  point of view.


----------



## ushneb (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess the best way for the OP to decide is to base it off of which provider is good in your area. Contract or not, if you don't have service in the area(s) you use your device the most, it really makes no difference whether you're tied down to a contract or go month-to-month.


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in the Bay Area, so T-Mobile has been pretty good to me, but Sprint and Verizon both have good service here.

AT&T has crap speed, thanks to the ten million hipsters and their iPhones. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## ushneb (Mar 27, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> I'm in the Bay Area, so T-Mobile has been pretty good to me, but Sprint and Verizon both have good service here.
> 
> AT&T has crap speed, thanks to the ten million hipsters and their iPhones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm in the Bay Area as well; Santa Clara to be precise. I have the Thunderbolt with Verizon and 4G is spectacular. Depending on your needs, you could really go either way with Sprint or Verizon. I have friends around here who have Sprint and service is decent. I'm no very familiar with their policies though so I can't say if they do or do not have no contract services, but I'd think they do. 

I do have a friend who lives in the San Carlos area who doesn't get the best of service in his area with Sprint. But then again it might just be a simple dead spot where he lives.

Any Sprint customers know if they offer no contact service?


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.tmonews.com/2011/03/shocker-t-mobile-customers-overwhelmingly-disapprove-of-att-merger/

Another damage control through media type of article, IMHO.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 27, 2011)

Sprint used to be the absolute worst for ripping people on charges for this and that service. But it looks like they learned their lesson...at least for the time being. Sprint has always been run by crooks and their policies bore that out. There were people getting charged astronomical rates on roaming and other insignificant services. And if you Google it just right, you'll find all about Sprints horrid past. They were bold and blatant about screwing people. But, as the internet grew and word-of-mouth got around, it started to hurt them.

The way I figure it, since Google is tying themselves to Sprint with the upcoming Nexus S 4G, maybe Sprint is on the up and up now. I don't think Google would tie itself to a highly corrupt company.

But for variety of phones, the big red checkmark seems to be the better of the two. However, since the Nexus S is coming to Sprint, and Sprint has the Evo, that would be good enough to get my business. I shun Motorola crap.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/capital_business/2011/03/25/AFVD9VkB_story.html

http://m.cnet.com/Article.rbml?nid=20046112&cid=null&bcid=&bid=-266

http://m.cnet.com/Article.rbml?nid=20045266&cid=null&bcid=&bid=-94

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/03/27/weekinreview/27grobart.xml

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...india-to-banxxx/2011/03/08/AFOpzFVB_blog.html

http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releas...nds-to-att-and-t-mobile-merger-118401404.html


----------



## OlafTheOx (Mar 27, 2011)

You can avoid contracts & credit problems by using a pre-paid service.  Verizon won't allow smartphones to use their pre-paid plans so I use Pageplus Cellular.   I bought a used DInc and pay only $30/month for 1200 minutes, 1200 SMS/MMS, and 100 MB data.  Best part is that it's all on Verizon's network.  Pageplus is a partner/reseller.  Smartphone has to have already been activated by Verizon,however, Pageplus is barred by contract from activating new smartphones.

Sent from my DInc via XDA App


----------



## Dvin211 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sprint all the way. Cheaper plans and with http://premier.sprint.com/#/rewards You get to upgrade your phone every 12 months. 
That and unlimited data is really unlimited.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

I wonder if something like, i dont no, malpraxis, would fit into play?


----------



## Phateless (Mar 28, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> I wonder if something like, i dont no, malpraxis, would fit into play?

Click to collapse



You mean malpractice? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup,malpractice!  just that back home we use the latin word mostly (dont even no if i wrote it properly, still)... i know that it is used mostly in medicine, but i was wondering if it would have an equivalent in business? Pure curiosity, that came to me while reading about all of this. The answer i got on tmo forums didnt satisfy me, although i thanked whoever was it thay gave it to me, out of common sense. Anybody here can help me with an answer to this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## _ice_ (Mar 28, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> I'm looking for a guide on how to prevent AT&T from increasing my price by 50% while giving me less for my money after they eat T-Mobile.
> 
> Anyone got that guide?

Click to collapse



t-mobile will let current customers keep the rate plan for atleast 1 more year, and or till their current contract expires (if it exceeds more than 12 months)


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 28, 2011)

sell the phones you dont use ??? why do you have 3 ?


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 28, 2011)

I hold out the hope that the feds won't allow the merger to take place. T-Mobile is the only US carrier with flair. They have the lowest rates, the highest speed data service and a decent selection of phones. The service isn't complicated and you can have it any way you want. Their style would be sorely missed if the blue deathstar swallowed them up.

T-Mobile's 3G is faster than Sprint's 4G and much faster than AT&T's 3G.


----------



## Phateless (Mar 28, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> I hold out the hope that the feds won't allow the merger to take place. T-Mobile is the only US carrier with flair. They have the lowest rates, the highest speed data service and a decent selection of phones. The service isn't complicated and you can have it any way you want. Their style would be sorely missed if the blue deathstar swallowed them up.
> 
> T-Mobile's 3G is faster than Sprint's 4G and much faster than AT&T's 3G.

Click to collapse



Agreed. And we're getting the Nexus Tab.  

Boo ATT.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Agreed. And we're getting the Nexus Tab.
> 
> Boo ATT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What was that about a nexus tab i here? So into this crap lately, that im behind with good news


----------



## Phateless (Mar 28, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> What was that about a nexus tab i here? So into this crap lately, that im behind with good news

Click to collapse



Google it. The Nexus Tab is coming to T-mobile. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't want prepaid. I just want what I have--postpaid, no-contract normal billing.

I got to play with a friend's Thunderbolt today and the LTE is really fast! Makes me want Verizon, LOL... but I'm not sure if paying $30 on top of the $70 I already pay is worth some faster mobile internets...

I'll keep waiting for now, my T-Mobile service isn't in any danger for at least a year, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

NOW WHY SOME THINK THEY HAVE THE RIGHT TO PUT A STOP TO INNOVATION LIKE THIS!!!

i can only imagine how embarrassing and laughable must seem the states in the overseas  public opinion!

Truly disappointed! I cannot even imagine how in the name of God All Mighty, some people reserve by default the right to do whatever, even if it means hurting the masses so hard, on an economical level. I mean, do you you people even THINK LOGICALLY  when you take such decissions, or does MONEY BLIND SOME SO MUCH!!! REALLY!!!

At this point, i truly feel embarrassed to have to be a witness to such a brainfart!!! OMFG!

Dude, i cant wait to see what these guys come up with now, with this NEXUS TAB!


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 28, 2011)

Money talks in the business world, everyone has their price.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> I hold out the hope that the feds won't allow the merger to take place. T-Mobile is the only US carrier with flair. They have the lowest rates, the highest speed data service and a decent selection of phones. The service isn't complicated and you can have it any way you want. Their style would be sorely missed if the blue deathstar swallowed them up.
> 
> T-Mobile's 3G is faster than Sprint's 4G and much faster than AT&T's 3G.

Click to collapse



i am a witness to that! now, how can u accept the loss of such a great carrier? 
i truly still hope this merger doesnt go through, cuz tmo, if you will be allowed to walk on your own feet after that, the future is yours to innovate, and that NEXUS TAB, could be a testimonial to it.

hey man, wish full thinking never hurt no one! but as the situation looks like now, we are way beyond that, so if this dont go through, take the $3B from those arrogant people, and step up. we got your back, im not even mentioning the publicity, and all the others soon to come, in search for a service as good as yours...you can do it! you really can BE THE NEXT BEST THING, AND THE CARRIER TO BE ON,IF U MANAGE TO PLAY YOUR CARDS PROPERLY, AND TEACH SOME OF THEM A WELL DESERVED LESSONS!

P.S.: and for those who mock the android ecosystem ... WE THINK!


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Mar 28, 2011)

I went from tmobile to verizon.  My dad has sprint but his download speeds are a about 0.4mbs and with verizon I get 1-2mbs.  Sure I pay a little more but it's worth it.  

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Yeah, I don't want prepaid. I just want what I have--postpaid, no-contract normal billing.
> 
> I got to play with a friend's Thunderbolt today and the LTE is really fast! Makes me want Verizon, LOL... but I'm not sure if paying $30 on top of the $70 I already pay is worth some faster mobile internets...
> 
> I'll keep waiting for now, my T-Mobile service isn't in any danger for at least a year, so we'll see how it goes.

Click to collapse




ok, as of now, im tired of all of this. I TRIED, i really did gave this more than it deserved. its obvious im not dealing with modern minded people, but those who have only the eye for an eye ways at their core. whatever... im done!!!  if these people want to go on with old fashioned mentality of doing business, no matter who gets hurt in the process, well then...i tried.

as such, verizon, being that out of them all you seem to be closest to my heart and needs, and with vodafone at your base since tmo seems to not have the will to go on (which i dont blame, they have to deal with squared mentality, and they are just tired, ) i will gladly pay an extra 10 bucks to get upgraded to lte, on a month to month, cuz anyway i buy my devices at full price, so they can be TRULY MINE, IN WHICH CASE NO BODY HAS THE RIGHT TO DICTATE HOW I CHOOSE TO USE IT FOR MY NEEDS. 

verizon, u about to make some good business, if u know how to sell your CS, AND SUPPORT OPEN SOURCE CODE PROJECT ALSO.  these are facts. open source is takin over, and its only natural. SPRINT, be smart about it, dont close your self in something u wont be able to get out of. google is giving you a finger, take it, its the future. if u take the whole hand, be wise about it, about how u manage it. this is some pretty delicate stuff at hand, and if all of you big shots dont educate your self as to whats to come, and what is, and what trends, you will be the ones to suffer most.

VZW, HERE I COME!!!

at the end of the day the consumer speaks, and you, as a provider that wants  their money (BUSINESS), need to listen, if u want revenue, other wise its communism under another blanket. so there you go, its not enough that politics kills people for all the wrong reasons, instead of providing the steps for a better, proper future, but the way we communicate has to be heavily affected to by these greedy people. SAD!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

maybe i'll give up after this one...

via T-Mobile forums:

"
	 happywith339  


Posts: 113
Registered: 10-30-2009
Re: AT&T buying T-Mobile [ New ]
Options
03-28-2011 11:58 AM

I could care less about management's inflated pay/perks/stock options or shareholder returns. I sold all stock holdings (including retirement accounts) in early 2000 before the dot com bust and I'm not looking back. I treat the stock market the way these CEO's look at things, that is, a 1-12 month  investment. The S&P 500 is down from early 2000, if you've been watching.

Investments aside, I'm very pro consumer and I think we should have multiple 4+ nationwide carriers competing on the same network technology. That would really drivce down rates for the consumer, and of course, lower rates of return in this industry. Don't cry for T-Mobile USA  though, they make a billion+ in profit each year, even witih little suscriber growth. Many industries (grocery, consumer staples, utilities) would love such profits and returns on investment. DT wants to sell, so let Sprint or someone else buy T-Mobile USA so that consumers don't get the shaft of monopoly or duopoly pricing.

The only way I would be in favor of this proposed GSM merger is if the government treated the monopoly like a utility (electric, water) and set the rates at affordable levels. Of course, AT&T and DT wouldn't like that (lower sales price, lower stockholder returns, lower CEO compensation). Barring that, we need real competition and one monopoly nationwide GSM carrier or two national carriers (on different tech) controlling 80% of the market doesn't cut it for the consumer.

We have been very happy with T-Mobile service over the last 2.5 years. They are innovative (UMA), frugal (lower rates), have nice USA based customer service, and the network works great for us.

Anyone who is opposed to this buyout, please contact your Senators, Representatives, the FCC, and the DOJ. They have the power to prevent this from happening via Anti-Trust Laws on the books."

finally somebody making sense, from all the right angles!

I REALLY WOULD OF LOVED IT IF MY HTC GLACIER COULD WORK ON VZW. I WOULDNT GIVE IT A SECOND THOUGHT TO IT!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 28, 2011)

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...elekom-FAQs/m-p/801057/highlight/false#M28040

NEW TAKES ON THE MATTER.

http://www.cnet.com/8301-17918_1-20048020-85.html

new developments.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9BJMiSVSZg&feature=player_embedded#at=40

video


----------



## Phateless (Mar 28, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...elekom-FAQs/m-p/801057/highlight/false#M28040
> 
> NEW TAKES ON THE MATTER.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the video, very interesting stuff!  I'm going to be doing a persuasive speech for school in a few weeks and I'd like my topic to be that the Justice Department should block this deal.  Lots of great links and material in this thread.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Thanks for the video, very interesting stuff!  I'm going to be doing a persuasive speech for school in a few weeks and I'd like my topic to be that the Justice Department should block this deal.  Lots of great links and material in this thread.

Click to collapse



Ow, thats great. Than this should be great material for somthing like that.


----------



## BobbyHill (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone stopped to think that our T-Mobile phones might be working longer if this deal goes through than if it doesn't?

It's going to take quite a while for AT&T to start the rebanding process and convert towers if the sale goes through in a year or whatever.

If it doesn't? Make no mistake about it -- DT wants out of the US carrier market and they'll get out one way or another. Blocking of the sale by the DOJ or FCC is one thing, but they can't order DT to keep the company going. Most likely they'll pull the plug, and start selling off piecemeal. THEN T-Mobile customers are really screwed.


----------



## youngmane (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sprint vs Tmo/Att Marriage*

Sprint CEO Dan Hesse has already said that his company plans to fight the merger between AT&T and T-Mobile, and today Sprint's official statement on the matter has been released. In it, the nation's No. 3 carrier spends no time beating around the bush, saying simply that a combined AT&T/T-Mobile would undo the decades of growth, modernization, and competition that we see in the wireless industry today. If the merger does take place, AT&T-Mobile and Verizon would control the overwhelming majority of the U.S. post-paid market which, Sprint says, would give them "unprecedented control" of the market. You can find the full statement from Sprint below.

There's no question that Sprint has made some good points, especially when they point out how much control over pricing, backhaul, and products AT&T and Verizon would have if the merger is approved. Of course, with AT&T promising to spread LTE coverage to 95 percent of the U.S., including rural areas, the government may be willing to push the deal through after making AT&T agree to a few concessions. Which side do you stand on when it comes to the AT&T-Mobile merger? Are you opposed to it like Sprint or do you think the improved reception and more widespread LTE will make the deal worth it?

Sprint Opposes Proposed AT&T Acquisition of T-Mobile USA
Transaction would reduce competition and harm consumers

OVERLAND PARK, Kan. (BUSINESS WIRE), March 28, 2011 - Sprint Nextel [NYSE:S], the nation’s third largest wireless provider and a leader in advanced wireless broadband technologies, announced today its opposition to AT&T’s proposed $39 billion takeover of T-Mobile USA.

The transaction, which requires the approval of the Department of Justice and the Federal Communications Commission, and will likely spark a host of hearings in the U.S. Congress, would reverse nearly three decades of actions by the U.S. government and the courts that modernized and opened U.S. communications markets to competition. The wireless industry has sparked unprecedented levels of competition, innovation, job creation and investment for the American economy, all of which could be undone by this transaction.

AT&T and Verizon are already by far the largest wireless providers. If approved, the proposed acquisition would create a combined company that would be almost three times the size of Sprint in terms of wireless revenue and would entrench AT&T’s and Verizon’s duopoly control over the wireless market. The wireless industry moving forward would be dominated overwhelmingly by two vertically integrated companies with unprecedented control over the U.S. wireless post-paid market, as well as the availability and price of key inputs, such as backhaul and access needed by other wireless companies to compete.

“Sprint urges the United States government to block this anti-competitive acquisition,” said Vonya McCann, senior vice president, Government Affairs. “This transaction will harm consumers and harm competition at a time when this country can least afford it. As the first national carrier to roll out 4G services and handsets and the carrier that brought simple unlimited pricing to the marketplace, Sprint stands ready to compete in a truly dynamic marketplace. So on behalf of our customers, our industry and our country, Sprint will fight this attempt by AT&T to undo the progress of the past 25 years and create a new Ma Bell duopoly.”

About Sprint Nextel

Sprint Nextel offers a comprehensive range of wireless and wireline communications services bringing the freedom of mobility to consumers, businesses and government users. Sprint Nextel served more than 49.9 million customers at the end of 2010 and is widely recognized for developing, engineering and deploying innovative technologies, including the first wireless 4G service from a national carrier in the United States; offering industry-leading mobile data services, leading prepaid brands including Virgin Mobile USA, Boost Mobile, and Assurance Wireless; instant national and international push-to-talk capabilities; and a global Tier 1 Internet backbone. Newsweek ranked Sprint No. 6 in its 2010 Green Rankings, listing it as one of the nation’s greenest companies, the highest of any telecommunications company. You can learn more and visit Sprint at www.sprint.com or www.facebook.com/sprint and www.twitter.com/sprint

I LOVE YOU SPRINT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlsbad0331 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think they have a lot better chance of stopping it than any of us signing petitions.


----------



## tackleberry (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like sprint wants to be the new tmobile.   Sprint reads what people are commenting about, saying they will go to sprint.  They are using this as an ad tool to prep tmo customers to switch to sprint in the future and then welcome us with open arms then screw us over somehow else.  

Either that or sprint is jealous because no one wants such a crappy carrier

sent from the rooty tooty fresh and fruity cm7 nighly powered G2


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 29, 2011)

BobbyHill said:


> Has anyone stopped to think that our T-Mobile phones might be working longer if this deal goes through than if it doesn't?
> 
> It's going to take quite a while for AT&T to start the rebanding process and convert towers if the sale goes through in a year or whatever.
> 
> If it doesn't? Make no mistake about it -- DT wants out of the US carrier market and they'll get out one way or another. Blocking of the sale by the DOJ or FCC is one thing, but they can't order DT to keep the company going. Most likely they'll pull the plug, and start selling off piecemeal. THEN T-Mobile customers are really screwed.

Click to collapse



If thats the case for DT, then it should be someone else (Google?) other than AT&T and the other Big 4, and keep T-Mobile the way it is now and just run it.. no changes (maybe a re-brand), and just improve it.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> If thats the case for DT, then it should be someone else (Google?) other than AT&T and the other Big 4, and keep T-Mobile the way it is now and just run it.. no changes (maybe a re-brand), and just improve it.

Click to collapse



That would be the next logical step, in order for innovation to continue under affordable meens, for the current economical status.

All this mess is like a game between chess and monopoly, in an environment where the rules are unsure, cuz of the obvious differences in how both get to be played. I wonder why is it that always the consumerthat have to be the most affected in situations like this one?


----------



## DPMAce (Mar 29, 2011)

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...g-down-the-motorola-atrix-and-htc-inspire.ars

Article about how AT&T slows down it's upload speed purposely.  I imagine they'll make T-Mobile do the same thing once they take over.


----------



## TheMan42 (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't count on Sprint doing anything, if AT&T wants it to go through, it'll go

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Febby (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't see how this relates to AT&T not buying T-Mobile... AT&T, a much richer company than Sprint.. can end up buying out the government... ofc the corporations control the government anyways lol


----------



## itsnoahyo (Mar 29, 2011)

the header of this thread is such a tease. its like seeing a sign advertising a topless car wash and you pull around back and its all shirtless firemen or something. i was hoping this was something concrete. ive been the verizon route and seen too many people get cornholed by sprint, so im just treading water til i see how its gonna go.


----------



## Hot_Hands (Mar 29, 2011)

A commenter on phandroid said it best:



> Sprint's stance on this is completely selfish. It has nothing to do with overall consumers. It has to do with theirs. They will literally fall down to the crappiest "BIG" network in America. They will have the slowest speeds, least amount of coverage, and neglibible savings for the consumer. They are grasping for a reason not to be FORCED to improve their network drastically. And yes, this is coming from a Sprint customer. Am I happy with my service? Yes, but this is largely because I am a student that doesn't travel.

Click to collapse



I know the fad since the EVO came out has been OMFGSPRINTISTEHBESTEVAR but they're still the same scum they've always been. I had an EVO for 6 months. Roaming indoors in a major city is inexcusable. Being lied to every month on when 4G is coming to my area is inexcusable. This is simply Sprint fighting it's accelerated irrelevance.


----------



## luis86dr (Mar 29, 2011)

Money talks. Bs walks.

 [G2/HTC Vision]


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.fiercewireless.com/story/attt-mobile-what-does-it-mean-smartphone-os-landscape/2011-03-28

Speculation.


----------



## carlsbad0331 (Mar 29, 2011)

Of course Sprints position is selfish. They arent trying to help us!!! They are going to throw a TON of money at this in an attempt to stop the merger/sale.
My point was that their money will go a lot further to stop the sale than our *****ing and complaining about how we dont like AT&T.
This is the same type of action that is taken when someone like Microsoft tries to acquire another company, or Apple, or Intel. The competition ALWAYS attacks the legality of the sale/merger.
There are laws to protect the consumer which come in to play. THAT is what Sprints attorneys will be playing with.


----------



## lainvalenajr (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot_Hands said:


> A commenter on phandroid said it best:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the fad since the EVO came out has been OMFGSPRINTISTEHBESTEVAR but they're still the same scum they've always been. I had an EVO for 6 months. Roaming indoors in a major city is inexcusable. Being lied to every month on when 4G is coming to my area is inexcusable. This is simply Sprint fighting it's accelerated irrelevance.

Click to collapse



Aha my girlfriend said the same thing

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Batryoperatedbob (Mar 29, 2011)

Regardless or their motives, I'm inclined to agree with Sprint. Its ridiculous how much control Verizon and ATT would have if this went through. T-Mo is the last decent, AFFORDABLE carrier. I don't want to be forced to Nextel or Boost because I can't afford ATTs most recent shinanigans.

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 29, 2011)

http://consumerist.com/2011/03/worst-company-in-america-round-one-att-vs-verizon.html

Just for a laugh  ATT Fail


----------



## Phateless (Mar 29, 2011)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> If thats the case for DT, then it should be someone else (Google?) other than AT&T and the other Big 4, and keep T-Mobile the way it is now and just run it.. no changes (maybe a re-brand), and just improve it.

Click to collapse



Google buying T-mobile is really what I would love to happen!  I'm begging the universe in my own way for that to transpire.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why T-mobile and Google have such close ties when it comes to Android?  I think it's awesome and I'm really shocked that it didn't bring more success to T-mobile.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 29, 2011)

Phateless said:


> Google buying T-mobile is really what I would love to happen!  I'm begging the universe in my own way for that to transpire.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why T-mobile and Google have such close ties when it comes to Android?  I think it's awesome and I'm really shocked that it didn't bring more success to T-mobile.

Click to collapse



Google created Android  T-Mobile saw the innovation and went for it. 

Which was and is one of their selling points. << IMO


----------



## KCRic (Mar 29, 2011)

Well since I live in Overland Park, KS just 2 miles from Sprints ridiculously gigantic complex, I really don't have an issue going to Sprint. Reception here is almost perfect and data speeds are phenomenal. The only issue I have is that I like using a SIM card and GSM technology by nature gives me much better battery life. 

That's the thing about this merger. It's not that they'll be the largest phone carrier - or the 'only' one. It's that they will be the ONLY GSM carrier in America (not counting *local* small companies). So you have only 1 choice if say, you are a business and want an international phone or you want better battery life or you switch phones often and don't want to have to go through an activation process each time or you want to take a phone from one carrier to another...

This merger is complete BS and everyone knows it. There is no 'positive' to it, no silver lining or light at the end of the tunnel. Please somebody inform me how having only one carrier is conducive to a healthy economy or good for the consumer. No one can and that's what's wrong with this merger. Don't spill off some crap about 'better coverage, better speeds' because we all know once they own all, that will go out the window since they'll be the only choice for GSM and if you want it/need it, you will just have to bend over and take it - it's the only choice. GSM vs. CDMA is not competition - it's like saying a Ferrari vs. Prius is competition because they're both cars.


----------



## dhkr234 (Mar 29, 2011)

The frightening thing is that the US is heading to a wireless communications problem that Canada *WAS* in not too long ago, and is trying real hard to claw its way out of. Competition is essential, and having the entire industry dominated by 2 or 3 enormous SOBs is not competition. We used to have Rogers and Bell -- which were/are essentially ATT and Verizon, and we paid multiple times what Americans paid for similar service. Since then though, the government has made it possible for some new carriers to start up here, prices have fallen dramatically, service quality has increased dramatically, and all the while, the US has been moving towards the nightmare that we HAD.

Its a sad day. I used to be envious of the options that were available in the US for cell phones.... unlimited data and HUGE minute-pools at reasonable prices. We've only had those options for a little over a year. Now you're down to limited data and minuscule minute-pools.... and they're threatening to make it even worse. Sucks. I'll keep my $40/month unlimited absolutely everything with no long distance charges anywhere in north america plan...


----------



## shabbypenguin (Mar 29, 2011)

Sprint is already revving up the engines, switch to them right now til april 16th and there is no mail in rebates, grab an android phone and get 125 dollar credit on your bill PER line. they know full well what they are doing is grabbing some spotlights for a min for all the att/tmobile customers that may be unhappily reading this news articles. either way i play on crawling back to then mid april in time for the nexus s 4g, signal wise i cant tell the difference between sprint and tmobile..


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed. Tmo was always the first one to try new things, only natural, it had three bigger ones it was trying to compete with. DON'T  U WORRY TMO, U DID PUT A MARK ON INNOVATION FOR THE NORTH AMERICAN CULTURE!
to bad money talks the way they do!!!


----------



## TheMan42 (Mar 29, 2011)

shabbypenguin said:


> Sprint is already revving up the engines, switch to them right now til april 16th and there is no mail in rebates, grab an android phone and get 125 dollar credit on your bill PER line. they know full well what they are doing is grabbing some spotlights for a min for all the att/tmobile customers that may be unhappily reading this news articles. either way i play on crawling back to then mid april in time for the nexus s 4g, signal wise i cant tell the difference between sprint and tmobile..

Click to collapse




Sprint is revving its engine into the garbage, they've posted terrible fiscal reports and are bleeding money.  It's only a matter of time before they're bankrupt.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## synpax (Mar 29, 2011)

I want this merger to go through. 

And I am pretty sure it will go through. ATT wouldn't have announced it if they weren't reasonably assured. 

Sprint's lobbyists are just trying to justify their retainers here and they may get some minor concession.


----------



## mrsbelpit (Mar 29, 2011)

BobbyHill said:


> Has anyone stopped to think that our T-Mobile phones might be working longer if this deal goes through than if it doesn't?
> 
> It's going to take quite a while for AT&T to start the rebanding process and convert towers if the sale goes through in a year or whatever.
> 
> If it doesn't? Make no mistake about it -- DT wants out of the US carrier market and they'll get out one way or another. Blocking of the sale by the DOJ or FCC is one thing, but they can't order DT to keep the company going. Most likely they'll pull the plug, and start selling off piecemeal. THEN T-Mobile customers are really screwed.

Click to collapse



I don't want my current phone to work longer.  I want the TMo version of the Galaxy S 2, and I want it to stay on TMobile.  At this point, I won't be buying a phone until all this crap shakes out.  And that sucks.


----------



## tackleberry (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMan42 said:


> Sprint is revving its engine into the garbage, they've posted terrible fiscal reports and are bleeding money.  It's only a matter of time before they're bankrupt.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



THey have been bleeding money for years.  How they have none gone down already isbeyond me 

sent from the rooty tooty fresh and fruity cm7 nighly powered G2


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...ekom-FAQs/td-p/785009/highlight/true/page/149


new takes on the matter. dont be influenced with all the wrong reasons. think for your self. express your self properly. you have the right to state your opinion and file for answers, when something affects your status as a civilian, at whatever level it may be implied.

sorry people, i just cant give up. this is a path towards ignorance. I AM AGAINST THAT. THATS WHY PEOPLE DIE FOR NO REASON.


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 29, 2011)

mrsbelpit said:


> I don't want my current phone to work longer.  I want the TMo version of the Galaxy S 2, and I want it to stay on TMobile.  At this point, I won't be buying a phone until all this crap shakes out.  And that sucks.

Click to collapse



Tmo (& AT&T) are making phones now that have BOTH Tmo and AT&T 3G bands (Tmo G2x).. so if this deal goes thru, we have phones that'll still work over 3G/HSPA.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

what about my mytouch 4g? what about the $500 i paid for it? its still a state of the art device, and it WILL be eliminated. i dont have a contract. how do i get an upgrade?....


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 29, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> what about my mytouch 4g? what about the $500 i paid for it? its still a state of the art device, and it WILL be eliminated. i dont have a contract? how do i get an upgrade?....

Click to collapse



Thats a negative.. I said they're doing this NOW from here on out.. so any phones previous to the announcment will be paperweights, unless u don't mind being on 2G/GSM/GPRS/EDGE.

myTouch 4G & G2 = 1700;2100 (WCDMA) = TmoUS & Euro 3G/HSPA bands
G2x = 850;1700;1900;2100 (WCDMA) = AT&T, TmoUS, and Euro 3G/HSPA bands


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> Thats a negative.. I said they're doing this NOW from here on out.. so any phones previous to the announcment will be paperweights, unless u don't mind being on 2G/GSM/GPRS/EDGE.
> 
> myTouch 4G & G2 = WCDMA bands (1700;2100) = TmoUS & Euro 3G/HSPA bands
> G2x = WCDMA bands (850;1700;1900;2100) = AT&T, TmoUS, and Euro 3G/HSPA bands

Click to collapse




so, in other words, my phone is saved?

at least that!!!!


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 29, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> so, in other words, my phone is saved?
> 
> at least that!!!!

Click to collapse




...if u don't mind only having access to 2G/EDGE & Wifi, but no 3G/HSPA+ what so ever.. but if this deal does go thru, u don't have to worry about AT&T shutting off Tmo's HSPA+ over AWS for LTE until ATLEAST a year after the deal.. so u might have a new phone (or new carrier) before your phone turns into a paperweight.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

For f**k's sake!!!!

See, this is the kind of thing that gets people mad, when things aren't dealt with properly.

its ok. i got my solution. ill look into what CLEAR has to offer, and use them for data, and whoever with legit rates for voice, or ill go GOOGLE VOICE. THAT'S IT!


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 29, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> For f**k's sake!!!!
> 
> See, this is the kind of thing that gets people mad, when things aren't dealt with properly.
> 
> its ok. i got my solution. ill look into what CLEAR has to offer, and use them for data, and whoever with legit rates for voice, or ill go GOOGLE VOICE. THAT'S IT!

Click to collapse



it happens.. Alltel (CDMA) customers had to get new phones to be compatible with the AT&T network.. Alltel was divested between Verizon and AT&T.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alltel


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

i understand. 
thank you very much for the information.


----------



## MartyLK (Mar 29, 2011)

It would be so easy for AT&T to transmit data on the frequencies T-Mobile uses. AT&T could transmit on their current frequencies and adopt the T-Mobile frequencies. This would prevent people from losing use of their phones over data and would ensure AT&T greater revenue. People that have to abandon their beloved current phones by losing data usage would not be inclined to sign up with AT&T.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 29, 2011)

new developments:


http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-v...1-news-bites-nyt-edit-board-slams-atat-merger

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20048407-266.html

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2382770,00.asp

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/465926-ACT_Calls_For_PEG_Commitments_In_AT_T_T_Mobile.php

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=206110&f_src=lightreading_gnews

http://nyconvergence.com/2011/03/att-to-improve-nyc-coverage.html

http://www.valueexpectations.com/blogs/attt-mobile-protests-are-born-naive-misunderstanding03292011


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

it started already. lately my phone is more on 3G than H+. so this is what i paid for, huh? i might of well stayed with mt3g at this point!


----------



## ryandaneri (Mar 30, 2011)

Realisticly speaking this will not happen basicly this deal is saying: make a huge employee hiring comany go bankrupt and make people have higher rate plans or leave sprint alone,let tmobile be tmobile,and have the employed at all carrier locations and all carriers do thier own thing and grow stronger? 
In our economy there is no way the u s government would approve of this.  In my mind you got yourself a no deal.


Sent from my HTC Vision cm7nightly/pershoot using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> I agree with you mostly, especially the part about how such a merger would harm the already cash strapped people in America because of high fuel costs and the horrific economy brought on by the previous admin. But to AT&T grabbing all they can, that's just common free-market business. It isn't personal or meant in any evil way at all. AT&T, just like any other company being held responsible to shareholders, would rather take 100% or our money and compensate us with 0% of goods and services. That would be the business ideal. That would be the most pleasing to the shareholders because it puts more money in their pockets.
> 
> However, a company cannot remain solvent that way unless there is gov. backing. So any company wishing to remain in business has to establish the proper balance of give and take. The shareholders won't allow a company to give too much of goods and services for less payment and the public won't allow a competitive company to not give enough of goods and services for whatever payment they are making. The balance needs to be precise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am trying to use this context as an excuse to what you where saying twoards the end...but..........


----------



## sino8r (Mar 30, 2011)

dhkr234 said:


> The frightening thing is that the US is heading to a wireless communications problem that Canada *WAS* in not too long ago, and is trying real hard to claw its way out of. Competition is essential, and having the entire industry dominated by 2 or 3 enormous SOBs is not competition. We used to have Rogers and Bell -- which were/are essentially ATT and Verizon, and we paid multiple times what Americans paid for similar service. Since then though, the government has made it possible for some new carriers to start up here, prices have fallen dramatically, service quality has increased dramatically, and all the while, the US has been moving towards the nightmare that we HAD.
> 
> Its a sad day. I used to be envious of the options that were available in the US for cell phones.... unlimited data and HUGE minute-pools at reasonable prices. We've only had those options for a little over a year. Now you're down to limited data and minuscule minute-pools.... and they're threatening to make it even worse. Sucks. I'll keep my $40/month unlimited absolutely everything with no long distance charges anywhere in north america plan...

Click to collapse



The darn canucks are bragging again about their better-priced cell plans and universial heathcare

Two big things the US is last in... sigh!


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 30, 2011)

Are there any regional options in the Bay Area other than MetroPCS? I refuse to use a provider that's still stuck on 1xRTT.

Would be nice if there were any GSM ones, also...


----------



## TheMan42 (Mar 30, 2011)

whoops double post


----------



## TheMan42 (Mar 30, 2011)

ryandaneri said:


> Realisticly speaking this will not happen basicly this deal is saying: make a huge employee hiring comany go bankrupt and make people have higher rate plans or leave sprint alone,let tmobile be tmobile,and have the employed at all carrier locations and all carriers do thier own thing and grow stronger?
> In our economy there is no way the u s government would approve of this.  In my mind you got yourself a no deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision cm7nightly/pershoot using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



To be honest, this isn't the governments call in the end - it's Sprint's lack of insight into scenarios that allowed the situation to get this far and land them in their current position.  If anything, I'd be scared about people wanting the government to "step in" for Sprint because it'll somehow end of in a bailout for them in which gets our country farther into trouble.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know, but i love your signature )))))))))))))))))))))))))). 
It's like you read my mind!!!!


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

Check this out!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2nTpGNN8w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FajcPyisyzY&feature=relmfu


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 30, 2011)

*ATT vs Verizon vs Current T-Mobile Plan vs Sprint*

Thought ya'll might find this relevant in the case any of you are thinking of running away from ATT should all this go through.

I did a price comparison of ATT, Sprint, Tmobile (my current unlimited family plan) and Verizon. By far, Verizon is the most expensive, ATT is next, then Sprint, Then T-Mobile. Kind of ironic. The prices follow suit with their place in the cell race. 

Hell, in my comparison, Verizon is $100 more per month....

I used:
Family Talk Unlimited
Family Text Unlimited
Three lines
Internet on all lines (for ATT, I had one 4gb and two 2gb)
Handset protection

Tmo: 258
Sprint: 331
ATT: 339
Verizon: 361

Just some random info.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

that way it gets to be 3, and sprint evens the market, huh? and who says data wont go sky high on value afterwards, with them 3 managing IT?

more importantly, i wanna ask the same questions as the fine educated lady in the above video link i posted:

1) WHY IS IT at&t THAT YOU DECIDED TO BUY THE MOST SERVICE/FRIENDLY COMPETITOR ON THE MARKET WITH $30+B, INSTEAD OF INVESTING THAT MONEY IN YOUR OWN SPECTRUM, SINCE TMOBILE DOESNT COVER CERTAIN RURAL, AND NOT ONLY, AREAS?

2) WHAT MADE DT TO ABANDON ITS AMERICAN TMOBILE INVESTMENT?

it kinda came to the point were we need an answer to those questions.


----------



## greendust1 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes you are right and am agree with you but can you please tel me what is future of mobile phones India


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

you will have to pardon me, but i dont really understand your question.
 i do have a hint to what you want to ask, and if so, im sorry, i dont live in india, i live in the usa, at the moment, being witness to this, for lack of a better word, freakin mess.


----------



## ohshootrawr (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay sorry for this, but is this a fersure thing now? The merger actually passed? I (stupidly) haven't been keeping tabs on this thread. Last I heard, it needed to pass congress to determine whether or not at&t is becoming a monopoly or something like that. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 30, 2011)

Nah, it hasn't passed, won't for at least a year, but DT is definitely going to do _something_ with T-Mobile USA. If AT&T's offer gets shot down for whatever reason, they're going to seek a different buyer, or dismantle the operation outright.

So no matter what, things won't be the same.


----------



## kellumj (Mar 30, 2011)

AT&T still cant keep up with Verizon now that verizon has the iphone and you can search the internet while talking. Who cares if they merge with anyone.


----------



## ohshootrawr (Mar 30, 2011)

Well its kind of about price, future development and customer service. At&t is an outright buisness class cell carrier (I.e. more expensive data plans that aren't even unlimited). They don't even care about the customer anymore. I also believe (my personal opinion) that right now, tmobile has the best image for android. They're moving in the right direction, pulling out some fine phones and working dilligently to make 4g a nationwide priority. And though they don't have the most informed customer service, at least they try to keep you happy. At&t is in it for the money, and it makes people hate them. I also heard that this merger is directly related to us in the g2 forum because the radio towers at&t plans on building will no longer support our firmware. Something like that xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## DPMAce (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/att-crippled-4g/

Crippled Phones Reveal AT&T Isn’t Ready for 4G


Really now.  I'm starting to hate At&t more and more.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 30, 2011)

So I saw many pages back people saying "SIMPLE MOBILE WOOT!". I hate to break it to you but Simple Mobile runs on T-Mobile's network. Also they cut off your service if you go over 1GB (fine print). It's not really "unlimited data".

And no, the merger hasn't passed. AT&T and T-Mobile agreed to the terms, but the FCC still has to approve it, and they probably won't (which is a good thing) given public backlash and negative news coverage. Can you imagine a cellphone industry where AT&T and Verizon make all the decisions?


----------



## dhkr234 (Mar 30, 2011)

sino8r said:


> The darn canucks are bragging again about their better-priced cell plans and universial heathcare
> 
> Two big things the US is last in... sigh!

Click to collapse



You won't find me bragging about universal healthcare. Healthcare here is a DISASTER! If you need it to live, you'll die waiting for it. Almost guaranteed. The amounts paid out by the health insurance provider (government) are almost a factor of 10 greater than the fair market value for the procedures. It is a total waste of money and doesn't work, and there is no option to skip the line by paying cash.

In general, if you live in Canada and need a medical procedure to save your life, best bet is to go to the US. For real.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> So I saw many pages back people saying "SIMPLE MOBILE WOOT!". I hate to break it to you but Simple Mobile runs on T-Mobile's network. Also they cut off your service if you go over 1GB (fine print). It's not really "unlimited data".
> 
> And no, the merger hasn't passed. AT&T and T-Mobile agreed to the terms, but the FCC still has to approve it, and they probably won't (which is a good thing) given public backlash and negative news coverage. Can you imagine a cellphone industry where AT&T and Verizon make all the decisions?

Click to collapse




I dont even want to imagine.it would be a nightmare for our wallets, to say the least!


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 30, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> I dont even want to imagine.it would be a nightmare for our wallets, to say the least!

Click to collapse



It would be worse than how it is in Canada. Anyone who frequently goes to Canada knows what I'm talking about. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 30, 2011)

DPMAce said:


> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/att-crippled-4g/
> 
> Crippled Phones Reveal AT&T Isn’t Ready for 4G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone using AT&T now has known that they don't have HSUPA working or enabled.

HSPA+ isn't even 4G to begin with, and I blame T-Mobile for the confusion. It's barely even "3.5G." Most of the time my HSPA+ speeds are equal to normal HSPA speeds, even though I get an "H."


----------



## Phateless (Mar 30, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Anyone using AT&T now has known that they don't have HSUPA working or enabled.
> 
> HSPA+ isn't even 4G to begin with, and I blame T-Mobile for the confusion. It's barely even "3.5G." Most of the time my HSPA+ speeds are equal to normal HSPA speeds, even though I get an "H."

Click to collapse



According to Gizmodo and Engadget our "4G" is currently the fastest.  I'd say that gives us more of a right than anyone else to call it that way.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phateless said:


> According to Gizmodo and Engadget our "4G" is currently the fastest.  I'd say that gives us more of a right than anyone else to call it that way.

Click to collapse



 True. I dont even need gizmodo to tell me that. I see that when i compare my service with everybody else arround me, that uses a different carrier.


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 30, 2011)

Highest I've seen my MT4G speedtest is 9.6Mbps down, though it's usually around 3-4Mbps. My classmate's Thunderbolt seems to be faster, though I haven't speed tested it.


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Highest I've seen my MT4G speedtest is 9.6Mbps down, though it's usually around 3-4Mbps. My classmate's Thunderbolt seems to be faster, though I haven't speed tested it.

Click to collapse



Thats  LTE i guess, a higher ramification to what is understood by 4G term, imo.


----------



## canadariot2312 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would rather have a cellphone in Europe because apparently the reception is exceptional and the rates are reasonable price. Back on topic though, I hate AT&T, siding with Sprint on this one.


----------



## canadariot2312 (Mar 31, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Highest I've seen my MT4G speedtest is 9.6Mbps down, though it's usually around 3-4Mbps. My classmate's Thunderbolt seems to be faster, though I haven't speed tested it.

Click to collapse



Well Verizon's LTE is considerably faster than any other "4G" service in America apparently. Would really like to try out Verizon LTE via USB Modem, but I don't want to sign any contract.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Mar 31, 2011)

synaesthetic said:


> Nah, it hasn't passed, won't for at least a year, but DT is definitely going to do _something_ with T-Mobile USA. If AT&T's offer gets shot down for whatever reason, they're going to seek a different buyer, or dismantle the operation outright.
> 
> So no matter what, things won't be the same.

Click to collapse



Almost makes me wonder whether Verizon is worth the money. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## andrewhansen86 (Mar 31, 2011)

*ATT/Tmobile merger from a customer rep's POV*

This post was removed by its author.


----------



## Febby (Mar 31, 2011)

I sure got a good laugh out of this  I'm not so sure the ROMMISTRESS *capped for her holy power* ... will take the thread kindly though as it isn't much G2 related even though you did mention the G2 on the chat so.. it is in a way if you consider you are wondering if the G2 will work with ATT. Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## shady503403 (Mar 31, 2011)

whats the point of this??

to show a tmobiles rep side of it? or show someones went creeper status...? 

everyone already knows our phones wont work on att's 3g. everyone knows att is trash. i work for them and i hate them. g2x will work for att since it has its bands.. the only phone tmobile has announced that will.. and i think i read the dell streak 7 will work too. can't remember. and since i work for att this is how att will most likely handle the merger (if and hopefully not) getting approved.. 
-you will be able to keep your plan and prices.. and your phone. they will tell you "sorry you don't have att branded equipment so we cannot guarantee its services... blah blah get a new phone"
-your plan will stay the same as you had with tmobile. they will not FORCE you to change to one of there plans..  until you do an upgrade.. they most likely will tell you your on a different "network" not the "orange network" as we call it.. so you'll ve to switch to our plan. our network. our prices.. although they aren't THAT horrible. they have mobile to any mobile calling (call any cell phone in america for free) and unlimted text for a family plan is $30.. data is **** thou, 15/25/30... if i know one thing about att its that if you don't get what you want.. ***** till you do. 
-ive had 2 issues with tmobile in 12 years. a 10$ charge, lady wouldnt adjust it, so i told her she would or id wanna ask her supervisor and then he would or i'd move up the chain of command. so she did. =] it was only 10$ but was wrongfully charges. (mobile purchase bs charges) and when i went over minutes.. a **** ton. adjusted my whole months bill and gave had to pay just overages, was cheaper that way.. made me sign new 2 year contract. just signed one 3 months ago so didn't bother me. other than that they have been great. got my family into amazing android phones G2 and mytouch 4G. even got one for my girlfriend. just love them.
- att is "supposedly" getting 25 more android phones this year. from a meeting we had right after ces when the atrix, infuse and inspire were announced.

moral of the story.. i don't want att.. idk why anyone would? more money, slower data, worst phones. im happy with tmobile. but honestly.. i dont think this merger will get approved.. att has alot of strings to pull. read somewhere today they will have to get rid of some markets in order to aquire tmobile.


----------



## martonikaj (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks to me like you were just really rude to a T-mobile customer service rep. What was the point of this? You think they just know the inner workings of the merger? I bet the random person on these forums knows more than a CS rep does (no offense).


----------



## mputtr (Mar 31, 2011)

all the OP is about is shenanigans and harassing a cs rep.
You should be embarassed to post something like this.
everything you're asking, you already know the answer to and you're just being a douche to someone who is forced to deal with you AND company policy.
what a jerk.


----------



## synaesthetic (Mar 31, 2011)

One good thing I can say about Verizon--there's loads of places my friends can get full data speeds and clear voice calls when I've either got no signal or I'm stuck on edge with only a bar or two.

T-Mobile coverage is especially bad in the void between cities, while Verizon keeps on truckin'.


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol I think this post backfired for the OP

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

It might, but they are to expensive, and not even that. Those hidden extra fees is what scares me. With tmo we had it good, me at least, cuz i know i pay $90 each month,and with this quitely bryliant piece of hardware by htc( big fan of them overall, from mentality to innovation),  thats it. with flexpay i get it all,i study, i am up to speed with news, entertainment, tech,and others,all in a city like NYC when always on the run,  minus international calls (god bless google voice for that) and upgrades or subsidized devices...but, i allready buy them at full price so...why deny me the service? Some times things just dont make sense. At times i am amazed, but who am i to say anything anymore! Its all about the big bucks, who cares about anything else anymore . To bad! I miss Europe.  Im starting to regret my being here. I thought i would find that whatever american feeling, but as thing evolve arround me here, it doesnt seem to happen. To bad! So much potential goes to waste! Anyway, sorry! When i start, i bearly stop with ranting about my frustrations.  ^_^…


----------



## shortlived (Mar 31, 2011)

mputtr said:


> all the OP is about is shenanigans and harassing a cs rep.
> You should be embarassed to post something like this.
> everything you're asking, you already know the answer to and you're just being a douche to someone who is forced to deal with you AND company policy.
> what a jerk.

Click to collapse



For real. I don't normally write such a short reply but damn....

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Febby (Mar 31, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Lol I think this post backfired for the OP
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol it has, the only part which made my day was how he kept on insisting getting her personal E-mail/Phone#.. ahaha and mentioning that she is a Margarita  girl.. rofl, other than that... it isn't nice to pick on CS rep with those questions.


----------



## andrewhansen86 (Mar 31, 2011)

This post was removed by its author.


----------



## mputtr (Mar 31, 2011)

You already know all the answers to this. asking and harassing a cs rep who is essentially forced to give the same exact answers to those questions you asked (that again, you already know) is plain harassment.
here are your answers: 
everyone at tmo are not pretending that it wont be affected by the change. they've already talked about covering the cost of switching tmo customer phones for at&t.
No your new phone from tmobile will NOT work. Tmo uses 2 bands as separate upload and download bands while AT&T uses only 1. The bands are also all different therefore using a tmo phone is impossible.
they're not "upfront" because the merger is still not approved and no one knows for sure if will go through or not, therefore they will not jump the gun and give you answers to something they're not sure yet.

now stop acting like a jerk and try not to harass people who are forced to give you answers that the company forced them to give. It's their job and they would prefer not to lose it over a person harassing them.


----------



## metalcrazy22 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just want to say to the op man ur an ass for that man. But it is my opinion I used to be cc rep for a cell phone company and man something like that we woe have to take it and be nice. She was doing what she was trained to do. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## andrewhansen86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very well then. I apologize to Tmobile, the rep, and everyone here for wasting your time. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## dani26286 (Mar 31, 2011)

what happened? i got lost, as this thread is a mash of all others similar, sorry.

seeing that everybody got upset, i think he screwed it up badly, but there no post to read my self, as its deleted.

i kinda feel bad for him. dont hate!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit:

got it now.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Apr 1, 2011)

For everyone to understand why I don't want this merger to go through.. sometimes it pays to stick with one carrier for a long time.

My current plan with T-Mobile: 

Unlimited Loyalty $49.99
Msg Value Bundle UNL $14.99
T-Zones $5.99 "I use WiFi tethering occasionally"

Total for UNLIMITED EVERYTHING "IE NO CAPS"  *$70.97*


AT&T Closest Equiv:

National Unlimited $69.99
Messaging Unlimited $20.00
DataPro 4GB for HSPA+ Smartphone Tethering $45

AT&Trash total: *[highlight]$134.00[/highlight]*

Verizon Closest Equiv:

Unlimited voice: $69.00
5000 texts¹ and Unlimited Mobile to Mobile Texting² $20
Feature Phones, 3G & 4G Smartphones $29.99

Verizon total: *$118.99*


Sprint Equiv:

Simple Everything unlimited text, surf, email, listen, watch, talk $99.99

Sprint total *$99.99*


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 1, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> For everyone to understand why I don't want this merger to go through.. sometimes it pays to stick with one carrier for a long time.
> 
> My current plan with T-Mobile:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sprint has unlimited mobile to mobile on any network included for free, so it's really only $80 if you have a smartphone, not $99 for Simply Everything ($69.99 + $10 Premium Data fee).

450 Minutes (for landlines, basically), Unlimited Mobile to Mobile on Any Network
Unlimited Text
Unlimited Data
Free Sprint TV
Free NASCAR (Don't care about this one)
Free NFL Live (Don't care about this one either)
Free Sprint Navigation aka Telenav (some prefer to Google Maps)
*Free Roaming on Verizon for Voice, Text, and Data*

Cost: $79.99


----------



## orkillakilla (Apr 1, 2011)

*Why I'm Leaving Verizon*

So, my contract with Verizon is up in Feb 2012, and I'm leaving them, and here are my reasons:

1. They are getting rid of their new every 2 and early upgrades. Once you get your phone, you have it for 2 years, end of story.

2. Paying for cosmetic damage for warranty replacements. Now this I can understand, to a point. However, they are talking up to $300 for something like that. That is ridiculous.

3. They are pretty expensive. I can save almost $75 a month if I switch to Sprint (similar plan, same amount of lines)

4. I just don't like the direction this company is going.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Apr 1, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> 3. They are pretty expensive. I can save almost $75 a month if I switch to Sprint (similar plan, same amount of lines)
> 
> 4. I just don't like the direction this company is going.

Click to collapse



Thats just F'n great.. the same direction as ATT.. this country is SCREWED!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 1, 2011)

Told ya! Finally people are realizing that mobile broadband, data, service is not a luxury, but an utility for the future of productivity.
I REST MY CASE!!! SPEAK YOUR MIND! WE ARE THE CONSUMERS, WE MAKE THE RULES, BASED ON OUR NEEDS, AND IN DIRECT REPORT WITH THE ECONOMY. 
THATS IT, NO IFS AND BUTS ABOUT IT! 

as such all consumers arguments are reinforced by reactions and feedback, and news.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone done any speed test lately? My hd7 has slowed down, yet att has gone up....hmmm 

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## CrackerJacks (Apr 1, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> For everyone to understand why I don't want this merger to go through.. sometimes it pays to stick with one carrier for a long time.
> 
> My current plan with T-Mobile:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the discount is listed somewhere in this thread for 15% off your sprint bill but in any case you mentioned the Sprint Simply Unlimited plan which is $99.99, but Sprint also has an Everything Data plan which has unlimited text, data, mobile to mobile for only $69.99/month, $59.49 with 15% off. I would say thats pretty cheap for unlimited everything.


----------



## Bjd223 (Apr 1, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> that way it gets to be 3, and sprint evens the market, huh? and who says data wont go sky high on value afterwards, with them 3 managing IT?
> 
> more importantly, i wanna ask the same questions as the fine educated lady in the above video link i posted:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) You can't just slap up Billions of dollars worth of cell phone towers and network equipment. There is a ton of red tape to go through and it would take years or decades to get that much network up and running.

You can't invest in spectrum that is not available. If ATTs spectrum is being over utilized the only thing they can do is expand it by buying more. Which would cost them Billions of dollars, if they can even find any to buy that is compatible with most of the phones already on their network.

Most of ATTs phones are varients of quad band world phones. They only require a modem update to open up the full quad spectrum to take advantage of ATT and TMobiles combined network spectrum. Just because your phone is advertised as dual band by ATT doesn't mean it won't work. ATT does this on purpose just like they 'carrier lock' phones to try and stop people from using subsidized phones on other carriers. They write the modems to only work on their frequency essentially locking it to their carrier and any others that use the same spectrum somewhere else.

2) I have no idea but I am sure it has to do with the fact that TMobile has done everything in their power to hit a home run in the U.S. wireless market (best pricing, aquisitions, large HSDPA+ roll out) and no one is interested. They are still last out of the big four by a wide margin.

I am not pleased about this merger but I see why it is happeneing. Hopefully the FCC/DOJ institutes a 'price lock' for at least a year or more.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bjd223 said:


> 1) You can't just slap up Billions of dollars worth of cell phone towers and network equipment. There is a ton of red tape to go through and it would take years or decades to get that much network up and running.
> 
> You can't invest in spectrum that is not available. If ATTs spectrum is being over utilized the only thing they can do is expand it by buying more. Which would cost them Billions of dollars, if they can even find any to buy that is compatible with most of the phones already on their network.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




First of all, thank you for the answer. I trully apreciate it, and understand the logic behind it, BUT:
1) who where the ones that gave them businnes in the first place, and why herass them for no apparent logical reason??

2) who are those ones that are not interested in the fine tmobile business model that tmobile  it self brought upon the economically  overwhelmed  masses of the usa, plus the first step to the right path that innovation needs to follow?

Cuz i know its none of us here, discussing it(consumers with no other shared interest other than a proper regulation to what modern day civilised times see as a utility for proper evolution of productivity and innovation), or the sames ones amending improper use of power that such corporations have!!!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry if this has been posted, but this is an interesting read
http://www.tmonews.com/2011/03/thoughts-of-tmo-customer-on-att-tmo-deal/


----------



## quicksite (Apr 2, 2011)

madnish30 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> All Cellphone Operators/Network providers related discussion to go into this thread. This includes petitions, future plans, tariff plans, discount offers etc etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is really HORRIBLE Information design, and completely breaks the value of having state of the art software. It's regressive, like having forum software from 1985, and like putting children in a playpen and locking them up.

I don't like it at all, and I don't like new management running ripshod over the very STRUCTURE that exists. This feels very TOP DOWN authoritarian, treating people like pawns to be kept off the grass and onto the clean sidewalk. It's the community who create the value here, they/ we are the knowledge base. The offering here is content. The ad sales come from content. The intellectual property are ROMS and modifications made by people who do not make a dime from it. That's the way XDA has always been.

So being told now to confine a HUGE topic branching area into one thread is akin to merging the whole NETWORKING SETTINGS forum inot one thread.

But beyond that, it defeats Best Practices of Information Design and User Experience Design tenets embraced by standards upheld all across the world by the best of breed sites and practitioners of the architecture of any site. 

Here's but one example: How would someone think to even CONSIDER the idea: 





> Is there a carrier alternative in the USA that runs on the T-mobile network but you bring your own phone, and there are no contracts? And maybe this could prove to be useful in the AT&T swallows T-Mobile takeover?

Click to collapse



Who would think this? No one in the United States would think it, that's for sure. Thus, when I heard about it, then posted a thread about Simple Mobile, it makes very good COMMON SENSE that it become a new DATA NODE, a new topic node. (WWWD?)  (What Would Wikipedia Do?) -- Answer: Wikipedia would for SURE treat it as its own unit of knowledge. So, now, where is that thread? Oh, it's just conveniently relocated to post #749 -- page 15 out of 20, just in case you were browsing from the start.

I could cite Jacob Nielsen. I could cite many authorities. It's just plain bad from no many sectors, but most of all it's rude and is contradictory to your OWN TOS

As clear as day:









*General discussion* 




*Anything that involves all of the phones and doesn't fit in any of the other fora.

and within that, if you REALLY don't feel that Network Carrier relate to cell phones, then there is this:*





* Off-topic Anything not related to the phones.
*
I would venture to say that people would much prefer to have a well organized SUB FORUM set up under OFF-TOPIC if it really offends so many sensibilities. But for god sakes, give people back their freedom to process information as they see fit, without a NANNY STATE coming in and combining into one trash pile what people say, losing all unique context and conversatuional threading. Because what you or someone else just did, bulldozing threads like crushing rows and rows of tenement housing without a care in the world for what conversational flow is going on, that's dictatorial. FWIW, 

I also don't believe the reason being given, and I don't like when the truth isn't being told and people are massaged into some behavioral mode.

If the real reason is "The Site Management has decided we don't like having so much bashing of carriers in such open view of the advertisers on our site, such as AT&T and T-Mobile and Verizon and Sprint, then say so.

People are adult enough to understand this. It would make sense. But don;t hide behing some B.S. rationale. It's too obvious.

I don't blame site owners from wanting to shield such bashing from advertisers -- THEY SUSTAIN THE SITE. Which is why my suggestion makes sense, fold it into Off-topic, move it out of plain view.  But this "solution"? It's exponentially a clusterf*** in useless data-clutter, vs topic-driven information design.


----------



## moodup (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard of many cellphone accessories at Tmart.com.For example,cellphone chargers,headsets,batteries,holders,and so on.

I got a charger from there.It's very nice to use.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Apr 2, 2011)

> If the real reason is "The Site Management has decided we don't like having so much bashing of carriers in such open view of the advertisers on our site, such as AT&T and T-Mobile and Verizon and Sprint, then say so.

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly! I'm glad someone else has disliked this so-called thread "optimization". Can someone break it back out how it was originally started so that our MAJOR topic of discussion is listed as the title?!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

...even I'm lost now in this thread....

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Black6spdZ (Apr 2, 2011)

XDA... is thread going to get fixed or not?? If the whole merger talk wasn't enough to make me mad, piling all these SH!T threads together is enough to send me over the top. Who gives a flying f^ck if AT&Trash complained.. I don't see how they would support advertising on basically a cell hacking site anyway. I've been with this site since my first MPX and BlueAngel PDAs if that doesn't go back far enough for you. I'm 2 seconds from leaving if this keeps up!


----------



## quicksite (Apr 2, 2011)

Black6spdZ said:


> My thoughts exactly! I'm glad someone else has disliked this so-called thread "optimization". Can someone break it back out how it was originally started so that our MAJOR topic of discussion is listed as the title?!

Click to collapse



When people are being intentionally non-responsive, evasive, and acting as though the matter is not worthy of a response, then you know there is something behind the issue. Otherwise you'd get a reply saying

"Nonsense, we just needed to tidy things up a bit".

They got busted and are being silent.

The irony is, their behavior is exactly LIKE AT&T's. 


> _"Customers First!"_

Click to collapse



 in the marketing. ... Then the reality, 





> _"If you don't like it, you can switch carriers; our policy stands. No discussion."_

Click to collapse



My only suggestion in terms of being practical is: for any topic that was in the middle of an actual conversation where your "call was dropped", try the better network in the OFF TOPIC FORUM within General.

If they complain about _*"untidiness of Thread Topics"*_ under the _*"OFF TOPIC Forum"*_, then XDA will have certified itself as bearing no resemblance to the site that was founded in Amsterdam and thrived and grew exponentially for years built by collaborative international community knowledge and giving -- which then made itself so valuable an international asset that it was, itself, a target for acquisition. 

Another irony.

And within OFF TOPIC Forum, re-create your thread topic name, then, go to the "optimized all-in-one we-serve-you-better" thread, click PRINT VIEW, then select text for the posts that are relevant, then clean them up in a text editor, removing extraneous metadata, and just leaving USERNAME, date, and post content, then paste that entire block as POST #1 of the newly recreated thread. But add a preface to give it proper context, such as:



> "This thread has been re-created to provide continuity since it was broken up and splintered into offshoots that made no sense. Post #1 contains a reconstruction of the discussion to date. Now please continue the discussion here in this thread, so we can retain continuity of topic. Thank you."

Click to collapse



That's efficient. That's information design. That's the way the web hierarchical link-language works.


----------



## crank07 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Vodafone video buffer*

Using Vodafone on SG GTi5801 ... still the 3G speed not enough for youtube videos?


----------



## tyvallely (Apr 3, 2011)

*Our Fight Against VZW, Moto, HTC*

If you haven't heard all ready Verizon is tracking down root users and limiting there data or fully suspending it so watch out. But we have to fight back against them by hiding Verizon from seeing that we are proudly rooted and some people have said the would sue Verizon. Please do whatever you can to fight against this. 
Also motorola and htc are going to start doing the same.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...rooting-manufacturers-carriers.html#post65013

From P3droid


----------



## The Dogan (Apr 3, 2011)

This is disgusting. If they offer a data plan then you should get to use it however you wish. Whether that's tethering, streaming etc, it shouldn't matter.

Will this just affect contract holders or will payasyougo users be affected as well?

I can partially understand this on contract phones however if this moves to PAYG as well then phone freedom is over.

Anyone got any idea if this is going to happen in the UK as well?


----------



## tyvallely (Apr 3, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> This is disgusting. If they offer a data plan then you should get to use it however you wish. Whether that's tethering, streaming etc, it shouldn't matter.
> 
> Will this just affect contract holders or will payasyougo users be affected as well?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone rooted will be affected no matter what kind of plan you have.  The only thing that could do it in the UK is motorola if you have a motorola phone. If you have a HTC phone the only thing that could get you is HTC. If I find out anything more I will post.  So far there hasnt been anything in the UK.


----------



## joshbdoc (Apr 3, 2011)

This is ridiculous


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 3, 2011)

Woot, watching the OEMs and carriers kill android is fun.


----------



## tyvallely (Apr 3, 2011)

joshbdoc said:


> This is ridiculous

Click to collapse



Yes and currently out of control


----------



## tyvallely (Apr 3, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> Woot, watching the OEMs and carriers kill android is fun.

Click to collapse



maybe for you


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 3, 2011)

tyvallely said:


> maybe for you

Click to collapse



I apologize for that, it was rude. I'm just upset at the moderators of this forum because a few particular ones move anything that's not pro-android to the off topic section. If android gets locked down it loses it's big selling point to a lot of people. Developers and visitors of this site certainly aren't the majority but they are a pretty hefty chunk of the populace. Verizon never had my respect to begin with and HTC's devices recently have just been repeats of the same phone over and over so I never really put much faith in them either way but it sucks to have the OSes only feature that makes it beat out other OSes get stripped from it. If they're going to do that then they better start working on coding the OS itself better and putting it on a slimmer array of hardware to allow for a GPU accelerated UI.


----------



## Ethancarerra (Apr 3, 2011)

Great !  10/10


----------



## The Dogan (Apr 3, 2011)

But these are YOUR phones, they are YOUR possessions. You don't buy a house and then get told you can't paint your kitchen. This should be no different.


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 3, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> But these are YOUR phones, they are YOUR possessions. You don't buy a house and then get told you can't paint your kitchen. This should be no different.

Click to collapse



For a term you are more or less leasing the phone. If you break contract you have to return the device up until a certain time period. In this time period it is perfectly understandable that you should not be allowed to root. If you decided to knock down a wall on a house you were renting without permission you'd likely be penalized. This actually could be a not so terrible thing, android is trying to take more control of the OS. Work out the third party crap like sense and it might be a halfway useful OS.


----------



## Step666 (Apr 3, 2011)

tyvallely said:


> If you haven't heard all ready Verizon is tracking down root users and limiting there data or fully suspending it so watch out.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Also motorola and htc are going to start doing the same.

Click to collapse



How?
How can Motorola or HTC possibly 'limit' my data?

I pay my network for my tariff, not the manufacturer of the handset.
It's the network I have a contract with, not the manufacturer.

It's one thing for a network to take action to ensure that you are not abusing the services they're providing but I cannot see how that has anything to do with manufacturers.


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 3, 2011)

Step666 said:


> How?
> How can Motorola or HTC possibly 'limit' my data?
> 
> I pay my network for my tariff, not the manufacturer of the handset.
> ...

Click to collapse



They have nothing to do with the data. They are trying to start the trend of locking down bootloaders.


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol at witchhunt against advanced users on a smartphone platform 


Stop qq-ing and change carriers , also let em know why you left #thatsall


----------



## The Dogan (Apr 3, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> For a term you are more or less leasing the phone. If you break contract you have to return the device up until a certain time period. In this time period it is perfectly understandable that you should not be allowed to root. If you decided to knock down a wall on a house you were renting without permission you'd likely be penalized. This actually could be a not so terrible thing, android is trying to take more control of the OS. Work out the third party crap like sense and it might be a halfway useful OS.

Click to collapse



I can understand it,to an extent, if you were on contract (as I mentioned in a previous post) but a lot of the people on here seem to buy a new phone before their contract has finished meaning it's there's to mod as they see fit.

If they only applied these rules for the first 6 months then I can understand it. Protect your business #1. The first 6 months is when most people will cancel their contract and have to return the phone. So that's fine but after a certain period of time or if it's deemed that you have paid off the cost of the phone then you should be able to mod it however you want. After all you're only paying for data services and not the device its self.

On PAYG there is no excuse for this. What you buy is yours.


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 3, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> I can understand it,to an extent, if you were on contract (as I mentioned in a previous post) but a lot of the people on here seem to buy a new phone before their contract has finished meaning it's there's to mod as they see fit.
> 
> If they only applied these rules for the first 6 months then I can understand it. Protect your business #1. The first 6 months is when most people will cancel their contract and have to return the phone. So that's fine but after a certain period of time or if it's deemed that you have paid off the cost of the phone then you should be able to mod it however you want. After all you're only paying for data services and not the device its self.
> 
> On PAYG there is no excuse for this. What you buy is yours.

Click to collapse



Very much agreed but two of the biggest OEMs are locking down bootloaders now... I wouldn't be suprised if more followed suit. Android may not be so open source much longer.


----------



## wamsille (Apr 3, 2011)

The wireless industry reminds me a lot of the airline industry.  And it is with that you should all take pause and think for a moment - if you are removing one revenue stream from the carriers they will likely find another way to make up for it somehow.  Surcharges for 4G access, more restrictive upgrade policies, lower phone rebates and the like.

I pay the $29 a month premium for wireless data.  I'm fine with that.  I have yet to use the wireless tethering option on my device nor would I ever see the need to do so.  Great to have?  Sure, but necessary?  Not really.  Maybe instead of $20 a month for wireless tethering you pay one flat charge of $39.99 a month that includes data for the phone and whatever device you can connect it to.  

I'd rather pay $10 for the feature that I can add and remove than "fight the powers that be" and watch how they lock down root and virtually eliminate customization that we have come to appreciate with Android.  I think both sides need to come to terms here.


----------



## The Dogan (Apr 3, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> Very much agreed but two of the biggest OEMs are locking down bootloaders now... I wouldn't be suprised if more followed suit. Android may not be so open source much longer.

Click to collapse



However manufacturers could just make 1 or 2 plain flavour phones with the bootloader unlocked. This would provide for the 'moder' market but still keep their locked phones income. The carriers would know these phones were used by 'modders' and have a separate, more realistic plan for them.


----------



## z33dev33l (Apr 3, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> However manufacturers could just make 1 or 2 plain flavour phones with the bootloader unlocked. This would provide for the 'moder' market but still keep their locked phones income. The carriers would know these phones were used by 'modders' and have a separate, more realistic plan for them.

Click to collapse



like what? 0 insurance and charge you out the arse if you do anything that uses immense amounts of data?


----------



## Step666 (Apr 3, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> They have nothing to do with the data. They are trying to start the trend of locking down bootloaders.

Click to collapse



That's not at all how the OP's post reads.

The article he links to touches upon locked bootloaders but that's not directly linked to Verizon's plans to identify rooted handsets - after all, Motorola have been locking their bootloaders for quite a while, not to mention that locking the bootloader alone doesn't actually prevent rooting.


----------



## King Speedy (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't help but ask, is there any other information that corroborates this story?  I see that it's very well written and the premise is certainly believable, but I haven't seen anything else like this come into light.  I respect that a story has to break somewhere, I'm just wary of believing anything that only appears on an internet forum without any sort of source information.


----------



## donnyp1 (Apr 3, 2011)

King Speedy said:


> I can't help but ask, is there any other information that corroborates this story?  I see that it's very well written and the premise is certainly believable, but I haven't seen anything else like this come into light.  I respect that a story has to break somewhere, I'm just wary of believing anything that only appears on an internet forum without any sort of source information.

Click to collapse



THats what I wondering.  And if it is true, so what?  there is free wifi in a ton of places.  I use my laptop all the time in my business, but havent used tethering in months.  I realized I can get wifi anyplace I go practically.  Now if your using it to not have a internet cost at home, well thats too bad, I have a fantastic 30mb internet at home on a secure wireless setup, so dont need tethering there.  The only issue is the custome mods, and I am sure there will be ways to get those things done.  I used to think tethering was a total neccessity, not anymore.  Its the people who totally abuse this system that has been in place that is causing carriers to look at ways to block them.  I use alot of internet, right on my phone.  I can live with what ever they do, as long as the phones keep getting faster and smarter.  Just remember though, not one single word of that article has been verified thru any other outlets at all.  So for now, it is just a rumor.


----------



## Pedro G (Apr 4, 2011)

mr8820 said:


> sorry if this has been posted, but this is an interesting read

Click to collapse



i'm not looking forward to this :/


----------



## cac2us (Apr 4, 2011)

*Go ahead, breach my contract.*



wamsille said:


> The wireless industry reminds me a lot of the airline industry.  And it is with that you should all take pause and think for a moment - if you are removing one revenue stream from the carriers they will likely find another way to make up for it somehow.  Surcharges for 4G access, more restrictive upgrade policies, lower phone rebates and the like.
> 
> I pay the $29 a month premium for wireless data.  I'm fine with that.  I have yet to use the wireless tethering option on my device nor would I ever see the need to do so.  Great to have?  Sure
> I'd rather pay $10 for the feature that I can add and remove than "fight the powers that be" and watch how they lock down root and virtually eliminate customization that we have come to appreciate with Android.  I think both sides need to come to terms here.

Click to collapse



I agree that this apears to be primarily a data issue.
However I have an LG Fathom that I got in January.
That unit was advertised to have 256 mb. of RAM.
After so much vzw "Bloatware" I get 211mb.  
Then the so called update causes browser issues.

If we are to be "Forcefed" the software on our handset, 
then we SHOULD have the rirht to at least dissable or in-install the crap that bogs the functionality of the unit.
If fartbook or twithis can be installed via a cab or OTA, then let that be MY choice, NOT VZW.

If an app that I don't need/use/want is causing MY handset to function poorly at best, then why can't I have access to a custom ROM that might just allow such a thing to occur.
When VZW starts to offer custom ROMs, and properly priced data plans, then "WE THE CONSUMER" won't need to resort to rooting in order to get what we are supposed be paying for.

Since big red let the apple take a bite them, guess who gets stuck with the worm.

I hope this is just a late April fools joke.
If not, then I will just have to find someone else to take my $160.00 USD monthly.


----------



## scottjb (Apr 4, 2011)

The Dogan said:


> ...If they offer a data plan then you should get to use it however you wish. Whether that's tethering, streaming etc, it shouldn't matter....

Click to collapse



This is your opinion (you're entitled to that) but it's not what you agree to when you buy a data plan. If you're a Verizon customer (I suspect others are the same way) it is clear that tethering is against their policy.


----------



## donnyp1 (Apr 4, 2011)

scottjb said:


> This is your opinion (you're entitled to that) but it's not what you agree to when you buy a data plan. If you're a Verizon customer (I suspect others are the same way) it is clear that tethering is against their policy.

Click to collapse



good point. what they should do is keep the rates the same for 5gigs, but if you want to have the tethering including in your data, make it only 3 or 4 gigs, then after that, you dont get any internet till next month. just a thought.  If people didnt abuse the tethering, this probably wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Step666 (Apr 4, 2011)

scottjb said:


> This is your opinion (you're entitled to that) but it's not what you agree to when you buy a data plan. If you're a Verizon customer (I suspect others are the same way) it is clear that tethering is against their policy.

Click to collapse



Exactly.

It's not a matter of what the networks should or should not offer or what is, subjectively, 'right' or 'wrong'. The only point that matters are the terms and conditions that you have agreed to.
If you don't like them, then you shouldn't've signed up in the first place.

Sadly, some people (*NB:* this is not directed at anyone in this thread, just a general comment) are either unwilling or simply too stupid to understand this.
And even more sadly, those people never shut up about it...


----------



## thelamacmdr (Apr 4, 2011)

scottjb said:


> This is your opinion (you're entitled to that) but it's not what you agree to when you buy a data plan. If you're a Verizon customer (I suspect others are the same way) it is clear that tethering is against their policy.

Click to collapse



Is rooting against that particular policy though? Because if you own the device (which for T-Mobile you actually own the device I don't know about Verizon) and you root it then them throttling your data or otherwise would be a violation of your contract, a fairly large violation I'm sure.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Apr 4, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> So, my contract with Verizon is up in Feb 2012, and I'm leaving them, and here are my reasons:
> 
> 1. They are getting rid of their new every 2 and early upgrades. Once you get your phone, you have it for 2 years, end of story.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great. And I was considering dropping T-Mobile for Verizon....F...

I'm so lost as to what to do now. I hate ATT, Verizon is Expensive and is apparently becoming MORE expensive...

*WHAT THE HECK TO DO!?*


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not all about data hogs. They can support everyone just fine as it is. What it's about is the money. Do you really think that giving them more money is going to magically make the network better? They're the largest carrier in the US and they're doing just fine. If carriers really gave a damn, they would sell you unlimited data and say something like "and you also have 1GB of tethering data per month, use it as you like". I use wireless tether and I don't pay for it. Why? Because I use it rarely and sparingly, say if I'm on the bus to college and I have to finish and upload a paper last second before I get to class. 

If they gave a damn tethering allowance with our UNLIMITED data, then it would be better for everyone. Then you could pay more if you wanted more. Worst case is AT&T; They have 2GB of data for phone only and the company still has the audacity to come after people for tethering, force feeding them another limited data plan ($45/month) to up the cap from 2GB to 4GB.


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Apr 4, 2011)

scottjb said:


> tethering is against their policy.

Click to collapse



Exactly why we find ways around it


----------



## xfullmetal17 (Apr 4, 2011)

And this is why I'm still on Sprint.  The ONLY company left with true unlimited data, save for roaming. (even if it is throttled.  I don't believe that "no throttling" commercial for a second.  Not with a "throttle' folder in /system/data on my phone...)


----------



## jvtechnyc (Apr 4, 2011)

*G2 ROCKS*

I just love my G2, and wanted to add, with the new Gingerbread ROM i just flashed, it just gave my phone new dimension!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 4, 2011)

donnyp1 said:


> THats what I wondering.  And if it is true, so what?  there is free wifi in a ton of places.  I use my laptop all the time in my business, but havent used tethering in months.  I realized I can get wifi anyplace I go practically.  Now if your using it to not have a internet cost at home, well thats too bad, I have a fantastic 30mb internet at home on a secure wireless setup, so dont need tethering there.  The only issue is the custome mods, and I am sure there will be ways to get those things done.  I used to think tethering was a total neccessity, not anymore.  Its the people who totally abuse this system that has been in place that is causing carriers to look at ways to block them.  I use alot of internet, right on my phone.  I can live with what ever they do, as long as the phones keep getting faster and smarter.  Just remember though, not one single word of that article has been verified thru any other outlets at all.  So for now, it is just a rumor.

Click to collapse



Agreed. If u guys allow me, i will have my take on this.

From what i understand up to this point is that this has become an anti tether thing. Me, when i root the device i bought at full price, i dont do it for the sole reason of having the option to tether freely at no charge, as it is understood by some, actually i dont even care if that option is there to begin with, not that it doesnt really help to have it when in a tough spot, i  do it cuz i wanna see what capabilities my device has beyond the parameters set up by default, and try to give it a somewhat different flavor  than the promoted commercial one, that fits my needs, cuz some manafuctarures trash the google experience to such a point,that there remains little to nothing about that experience, as such, nobody in their right mind has no kind of right to stop me. I mean look at how much the commercial version of android has added from mods through time. From android os perspective, this is where i see innovation, as a mix of what google maybe wanting to achieve, taking in direct consideration what the end user finds as a need to be added as a feature  in a  platform as capable as such. Thats what i understand by opened, not some conspiracy theory as to squeeze more from what is already paid for, as some see it. Then the manufacturers come into play to provide the best possible hardware to sustain a platform as such. 

It kind of feels someone is getting lazy at providing proper specs, thus limiting the proper path of innovation. Just do your jobs properly, and stop finding excuses for your lack of whatever, manufacturers. I know the bottom line is that all of these movements that developed lately, from mergers to limitations for the end user, are all about the money, but if you want to allow proper innovation to take place, you need to look a bit beyond that, and allow it to happen. Why punish us for your lack of inspiration, or capabilty? I just want mine to be left alone, as i choose to add it to a device that i fully own, with the help of the best open source code project for innovation purposes out there, which is GOOGLE'S ANDROID.

rooting the android device is what gave attention to the android os to begin with. it came into play as an opened platform, but opened for innovation, not some stupid money thing. its time for you all manufacturers and service providers to get serious and start to respect us the end users, if you all want our respect in return, otherwise we will all move to the next big thing, and everybody losses, from android's perspective.

.... NOKIA?


----------



## Step666 (Apr 4, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Exactly why we find ways around it

Click to collapse



Congratulations, if there's any truth in what has been said, this is why Verizon are tracking and restricting rooted handsets and why the likes of HTC are locking the bootloader.

It's your fault.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 4, 2011)

Step666 said:


> Congratulations, if there's any truth in what has been said, this is why Verizon are tracking and restricting rooted handsets and why the likes of HTC are locking the bootloader.
> 
> It's your fault.

Click to collapse




yeah, yeah, calm down!
thats just one opinion, which is a minority. and most likely its sarcasm...
im confused!
you here to help find the proper solution for balance and to protect innovation, or just to protect some interest you have with any of these money hungry businessmen????
this is really starting to be annoying.....


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 4, 2011)

Android 101. Read all about it!

http://androidcommunity.com/android-community-101-android-licensing-20110404/


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 4, 2011)

And look at how GOOGLE gets to / to be // advertise / advertised. Its all positive good feel twoards innovation. Now compare that to what you get to see in most of whats left, with apple business model as a standard, ad 2+2, strech your brain more than you're used to, if you want your self to evolve properly, and tell me what u get. Honestly, all money aside!!!

http://androidcommunity.com/google-ice-cream-sundae-logo-a-new-android-flavor-rumor-20110403/


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chess ... Mate? I guess it all depends on what type of character our officials have. Do follow the link though. You'll soon understand what I'm talking about!

http://androidcommunity.com/android-remains-open-android-remains-powerful-20110401/


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Apr 4, 2011)

Step666 said:


> Congratulations, if there's any truth in what has been said, this is why Verizon are tracking and restricting rooted handsets and why the likes of HTC are locking the bootloader.
> 
> It's your fault.

Click to collapse



Then again. I'm only temprooted. For setcpu and titanium backup. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Then again. I'm only temprooted. For setcpu and titanium backup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



. Add that and wireless calling, and carrier domination is at an end. Unbelievably sneaky are some, and all for money...
Of course. On TMO tethering is included by htc, and its free


----------



## tronofthedead (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry to spam it up guys but I have to ask a question in a different thread and need at least 10 posts to do so. again. sorry.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/ATandT-CEO-TMobile-Merger-Wont-Hurt-Competition-323838/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/the-media-consortium/the-wavelength-original-r_b_844668.html

finally!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.newsi.es/major-hurdle-between-the-att-and-t-mobile-merger/883466/

what seems to be a status on the proposed merger.


----------



## Black6spdZ (Apr 5, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> http://www.newsi.es/major-hurdle-between-the-att-and-t-mobile-merger/883466/
> 
> what seems to be a status on the proposed merger.

Click to collapse




hard to tell now that XDA-dev has put our discussion in to a heap of other non-relavent discussions with non-relavent polls as well.. surely to hide and silence it.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

i provide links back and forth, so people do see it.
http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob...-p/809275/highlight/false?device-view=desktop


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

www.talkandroid.com/35810-debunking-the-sheep-part-1/ 
www.talkandroid.com/35916-debunking-the-sheep-part-2/

a couple of known facts about android...


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 5, 2011)

What more proof could there be?

http://phandroid.com/2011/04/04/att-increases-early-upgrade-1-year-contract-device-prices/
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/the-media-consortium/the-wavelength-original-r_b_844668.html


----------



## CaseyCat (Apr 6, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Great. And I was considering dropping T-Mobile for Verizon....F...
> 
> I'm so lost as to what to do now. I hate ATT, Verizon is Expensive and is apparently becoming MORE expensive...
> 
> *WHAT THE HECK TO DO!?*

Click to collapse



There's a Sprint Deal posted in another thread in this forum Sprint Discount Thread

I've been Happy with my Sprint service and it looks like with this discount, my plan will cost even less. I have an unlimited plan too that includes unlimited text, data, and mobile to mobile. It's sweet. Just an idea if you're looking to leave T-Mobile.


----------



## JackieOoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's the link directly to the site's deal... Sprint Deal


----------



## Flyball86 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been looking at this deal for quite a while now. I want to wait for the EVO 3D though ...


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 6, 2011)

Flyball86 said:


> I have been looking at this deal for quite a while now. I want to wait for the EVO 3D though ...

Click to collapse




agreed. that would be the smartest move. from what I've been reading on dedicated android sites, is that the new evo will be the first to apply such specs. well, we'll just have to wait and see...
^_^


----------



## EStone9 (Apr 7, 2011)

Flyball86 said:


> I have been looking at this deal for quite a while now. I want to wait for the EVO 3D though ...

Click to collapse



I was going to wait for the Evo 3D too but I didn't want to miss out on the $125 service credit which expires 4/16. I'm sure when the Evo 3D is out though I'll wish I had it..ha.


----------



## Morsolo (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been on XDA for a while now and I feel as if I've contributed nothing. (Well, I suppose my feelings are justified).

Well, I came up with a solution for that!

I work for Telstra (for those that haven't heard of us, here's the spiel) and I figured I could lend a hand to people. Now, I'm only sales, so don't expect me to send a _strongly worded letter_ to David Thodey (the CEO) just for you. But, I am familiar with procedures, practices and the system.

Hopefully I can save you from calling, or waiting in a queue at a store. I'm aware most of you guys are just as nerdy as myself, so I'm sure I wont need to deal with much tech support, however, if you've got a question about our plans, phones, services, or just in general, shoot!

Now, obviously, there would be some questions I can't answer due to non-disclosure. However, I will tell you, most of the time, anything Telstra knows, you can find out with some searching on Google.

_*Disclaimer (doesn't this make me feel professional):* I am NOT one of those official "Social Media Representatives" that Telstra have. I'm just an employee who wants to try to lend a hand. My opinions do not reflect Telstra's opinions or views. I am merely an employee for Telstra and don't hold much power. I reserve the right to decline to answer a question (rare cases)._

Look, I've even got a shiny new title here on XDA, so you know this is srs bsns.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you sir! Do join us, if not already, on the tmo-us forums too, for a more argument based oriented  type of discussion.
 ^_^


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 7, 2011)

On topic:

http://www.brightonpittsfordpost.co...of-proposed-AT-T-T-Mobile-merger-on-Rochester

http://www.oxyweekly.com/opinion/the-empire-strikes-back-1.2143186


----------



## Gorilla* (Apr 8, 2011)

cool.  Im gonna try this


----------



## HotDog212 (Apr 8, 2011)

EStone9 said:


> I was going to wait for the Evo 3D too but I didn't want to miss out on the $125 service credit which expires 4/16. I'm sure when the Evo 3D is out though I'll wish I had it..ha.

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the Evo 3D too. What's the $125 thing?


----------



## atom1989 (Apr 8, 2011)

it would be good if can use w7 in HD2


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 8, 2011)

On a more positive note:

http://androidcommunity.com/andy-rubin-now-senior-vice-president-of-google-20110408/

Go, Andy, go!!!

 ^_^


----------



## Step666 (Apr 9, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> you here to help find the proper solution for balance and to protect innovation, or just to protect some interest you have with any of these money hungry businessmen????

Click to collapse



So because I don't agree with your deluded take on everything, I must be a stooge?

I told you before, I'm not in the US, I have no vested interests in the policies of any of the networks over there.
But that doesn't make what I have to say any less valid - in fact, because what I say has some grounding in reality, it's far more valid than any of your rants.




dani26286 said:


> this is really starting to be annoying.....

Click to collapse



That's some cheek.
What's really annoying is repeatedly having to correct you.

I'm going to say this one last time, slowly so maybe it sinks in...If you want to tether, you have to pay for it. If you only pay for a standard internet bundle that doesn't include tethering, you have no grounds to complain when the network charges you more to do so.
If you don't like the terms and conditions that your network imposes on their data bundles, you should never have signed up to a contract with them in the first place - or at the very least have read the small print first.​


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

Step666 said:


> So because I don't agree with your deluded take on everything, I must be a stooge?
> 
> I told you before, I'm not in the US, I have no vested interests in the policies of any of the networks over there.
> But that doesn't make what I have to say any less valid - in fact, because what I say has some grounding in reality, it's far more valid than any of your rants.
> ...

Click to collapse



Really now!!! Arent you the one with character!!!
Listen up buddy, cuz im gonna tell u this once and for all!
Overseas,  where you live, you dont have to care about the economy I'm experiencing right now, so you shouldn't even dare to have an opinion, out of common sense, if u know what that means, and leave asside all that bundle crap your sending my way. Take a look at the media, news, history, and do your research, beefore posting such ignorant thoughts. 
All your little crying asside ,cuz of your little bundles and stupid s\-\iT like that means nothing to me. Thats beside the purpose. Who the hell do you think you are to give me such a response,  all the way from Stockholm? You a shareholder, have interests behind this merger?  Well, it sucks, cuz im gonna rant, and write, and research, and complain till i make my self heard. 
Better yet im gonna ignore your little cryes from now on! The only way you could stop me is if somebody puts me out of my misery, and if that happens... you don't even know who you're talking to, so calm your horses!
Grow up and give me a f\-\©K iNG break, cuz you don't now half of what all of this implies for us. 
THERE YOU GO! SATISFIED NOW! YOU SHOULD OF REPLIED TO THIS A LONG TIME AGO.


----------



## triggerftu (Apr 9, 2011)

technically it is debatable. like sony vs geohotz kinda thing ya know. 

hey i have several devices only 1 of them use the data from verizon but none the less. if i am using a custom rom and i end up doing remote desktop to help a family member with a computer issue what then. they goin to say that i'm "misusing the data plan" in essence the phone it self is no different from a computer besides it is running a (excuse my description) compact, portable, googleized linux OS. it runs multimedia, it can run software, it can do all those things a pc can do so why throttle or more less disconnect a person for using an alternative rom/firmware/OS.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, i knew that! thanks ^_^

@step666

i just dont know how some people out of their stupid greed, are so ignorant to even be courageous enough to debate on such topic. i mean...how do you think you're talking to? some brat in high-school  who thinks Romania is MAYBE another state in the U.S.A. ? I mean, in all do pure logical honesty...is this the future you want to lead this country in? man, stop posting non-sense, and look at the real issue at hand.
 WTF?


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 9, 2011)

If you're paying for limited data (ie AT&T), it shouldn't matter how you use that data since there's a cap on it either way. If you're pay for unlimited data, at the very least the carriers should give you a free monthly bucket of data to use for tethering (ie 1GB). Then you can either pay more for a bigger allowance of tethering data or you can pay per GB you go over that allowance. That just makes so much more sense to me.


----------



## Morsolo (Apr 9, 2011)

C'mon guys,

There are moral and technical issues here. Firstly, well, at the end of the day, when you signed that contract, you agreed to whatever terms were included. If those terms were _not_ listed on the contract; and you disagree with them, then you can dispute the contract, get it revoked and go to another Telco.

However, then the second issue comes into play. It is utter stupid that the Telco wants to dictate how you use your data. At the end of the day, you agreed (and are paying for) "X" amount of data, how you utilize that data should be up to you. Before you know it, they'll be giving you data allowances based on "On-Peak" and "Off-Peak" websites. (i.e. you get 10GB for YouTube and Google, but 2GB for all other sites).

Of course, my previous paragraph was based on the data plans that are limited. If you're getting an unlimited plan, then, well, I suppose (as a business decision), it makes sense to not allow you to tether. Regardless of how right or wrong it is. But, I do agree with PRODUCT F(RED), if you're paying for the unlimited data plan, you should get a limited, set, allowance for tethering.

At least, that's how it would work here in Australia. I am not familiar with all the telecommunication laws elsewhere.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

of course!  THAT'S LOGICAL!

@step666
 BUT GREED DOESN'T GO AS WELL WITH HUMAN LOGICS, NOW DOES IT, MISTER BIG SHOT BUSINESSMAN!

let me give you this scenario. im going about my day to day life, with this utterly perfect for me ( cuz it's set up for my needs), glacier, with such professional service from T-Mobile,  as so that you wouldn't care to much about dead zones, especially if you have a wireless hot spot somewhere, and when in need to write a detailed email, they dont even have the oddacity to even imply that tethering isn't free, especially if "unlimited" stands for a 5gb cap. what are you, out of your mind? and then att comes along, with its unprofessional practices, threatenes to eat it, and go on to promoting some closed source code non-sense thats past due already! and under this economy, now how would you think i might react otherwise, sir?

FYI, I'm in under no type of contract, cuz T-Mobile never once acted as desperate as to disrespect their consumers in such way, ad a perfectly priced everything included flex-pay plan, that even with the 5 gb cap, was still praised by the fine educated lady for not even getting close to that cap, the second time i changed my phone for QC issues, and bare in mind I AM A HEAVY ANDROID USER! it's my pocket size virtual window to the world, and its open source code for all of us to pitch in and innovate...


----------



## triggerftu (Apr 9, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> of course!  THAT'S LOGICAL! BUT GREED DOESN'T GO AS WELL WITH HUMAN LOGICS, NOW DOES IT, MISTER BIG SHOT BUSINESSMAN!

Click to collapse



this ^ is uncalled for. 
and if shot tword me then keep in mind i'm a collage student who writes software on the side as a hobby. i'm just certified in multiple computer levels because i've been bored. 

i'm thowing out there that there are other people that use there phones or android devices for other than a phone. i have my viewsonic g-tab i love it heck i have ubuntu on it as well as vegan-tab. my droid X is used for testing, same with my N1, droid 2. my only phone i have as a phone and possably + some is my moto droid 1. and yes it does run CM6.1.2 because i rather enjoy an open system rather than something VZW or moto have to advertise crapware i don't even want or use. i like to be able to over clock my phone. i like to be able to wipe the cache and make it run faster i like the use of swapper when i need to use it (even if it does bug out after a few uses). 
so my responce on the topic was tword multiple types of uses that people use their phones for. other than a phone and other than a device that can play games (< pointed tword the $ony Experia play or psp phone as it is called)


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

triggerftu said:


> this ^ is uncalled for.
> and if shot tword me then keep in mind i'm a collage student who writes software on the side as a hobby. i'm just certified in multiple computer levels because i've been bored.
> 
> i'm thowing out there that there are other people that use there phones or android devices for other than a phone. i have my viewsonic g-tab i love it heck i have ubuntu on it as well as vegan-tab. my droid X is used for testing, same with my N1, droid 2. my only phone i have as a phone and possably + some is my moto droid 1. and yes it does run CM6.1.2 because i rather enjoy an open system rather than something VZW or moto have to advertise crapware i don't even want or use. i like to be able to over clock my phone. i like to be able to wipe the cache and make it run faster i like the use of swapper when i need to use it (even if it does bug out after a few uses).
> so my responce on the topic was tword multiple types of uses that people use their phones for. other than a phone and other than a device that can play games (< pointed tword the $ony Experia play or psp phone as it is called)

Click to collapse



 Wait  wait wait. Not you man! This dude, step666, not you, im sorry for the misunderstanding.

Interesting username there step. What, you wanna pass for some bad boy, or something. Gimme a break son!


----------



## triggerftu (Apr 9, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> Wait  wait wait. Not you man! This dude, step666, not you, im sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> Interesting username there step. What, you wanna pass for some bad boy, or something. Gimme a break son!

Click to collapse



no prb bro. it happens. slow load of all the posts on my end i'm guessin..


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

^_^

yeah, it happens to me too.

and yeah, im tethering, so? sue me! dont have anything to lose anyway!
what a mess! i knew it would turn out to be like this! so stupid!


----------



## Step666 (Apr 9, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> Who the hell do you think you are to give me such a response,  all the way from Stockholm?

Click to collapse




dani26286 said:


> i mean...how do you think you're talking to? some brat in high-school  who thinks Romania is MAYBE another state in the U.S.A. ?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be surprised - you seem to think Stockholm is in Scotland...



You can call me all the names under the sun, it doesn't change anything.
In fact, I'd go so far as to say that your reliance upon personal insults belies a lack of any real basis for your ranting.

As I have repeatedly said, your tantrums are pointless because you have agreed to the terms the networks impose on their data bundles and contract law trumps _'wah, wah, that's not fair'_ every day of the week.


----------



## laoruga (Apr 9, 2011)

rooted all the way ..If a bought the phone i can do with tit what ever i want..


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

Step666, i truly have no intention to insult you, at all. I don't know you, all i know is that a lot  of arrogance came through your post, and we are beyond that point of just arguing  about the stupid  tethering. If i have to pay for it (although i think its included in the plan, just not specified), i will,just that i,and not only i, find extremely  insulting such an attitude twoards us, consumers.... This argument of yours seems to be just an excuse argument, to avoid the real issue. 

Of course, you have all the right in the world to protect what you stand for, as do i. For what is worth,  I'm sorry for insulting you, if that's what actually bothered you. All i was doing was using your post as an excuse to make a point in the bigger picture.

the bottom line is that what some argue  is directly against what others argue. is all. nothing personal.

and the Stockholm / Scotland thing (an auto-correct prediction error while writing fast), my bad. was to tired last night to give this small insignificant detail the proper attention it needed to make the point that i was trying to. 
im a 25 years old university graduate. some petty arguments just don't fly with me, as easy as some would expect!


----------



## Step666 (Apr 9, 2011)

What's bothering me is more that we're going round in circles here.

Nothing I'm saying has changed at all and nothing you're responding with addresses anything I've said.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 9, 2011)

me, on the other hand, i think that a very big step has been made.

my "fight", is about making people aware of certain knowledge, through whatever written means i have at my side, and by that im not talking about my knowledge,  which is limited, but about the one we are all able to contribute with . it might look as uncalled, or extremely imaginative, from a distance, but i dont really care, as long as the needed information to make everybody aware of certain implications is in the wild, where everybody can analyse them selfs, and have their own take on it, instead of just accepting the comfortable path of ignorance, which certain others use an A card for their own selfish goals, without taking in consideration other factors that in the long run, under a silk vale, can prove to not have such a positive outcome for all that are involved. 

^_^

i get very passionate about abuse taking over common sense, specifically through ignorance. i see potential, and it pains me to see it fade away under ignorant corporate ways, that in the usa, at times, prove to be unprofessional and disrespectful. its just how i am, and if i can say something about it, i will, no matter through what written means needed for that purpose.

if i pass as offending at times with my posts, i sincerely don't intend to, for what is worth!


----------



## thongmobile (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 10, 2011)

thongmobile said:


> thanks all

Click to collapse



you're welcomed! ...for what though?


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 10, 2011)

Morsolo said:


> I've been on XDA for a while now and I feel as if I've contributed nothing. (Well, I suppose my feelings are justified).
> 
> Well, I came up with a solution for that!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's a vey good example, what you trying to do,  for some carriers here in the US  to follow. hopefully they didn't forsake themselves to such a point as to forget to learn...

question: so what's your take on this, objectively,  taking all aspects in consideration?

of course, if u able to answer such question, with your job and such.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a new one for you android enthusiasts out there. It seems like at&t is cursed, cuz for some reason, their take on innovation seems to be againts innovation itself,  as goes for motorola and its peak on android innovation, called ATRIX. A 4g advertised device, limited at 3 (we all know why!), that now is on sale for a limited time, but only for newcomers... woooowwwwww! Slow down there horsey! Gotta say, some infallible marketing strategy you got guys: 

http://androidcommunity.com/motorola-atrix-goes-on-sale-for-less-than-50-at-amazon-20110410/

But, before that, you find out that tmo is aggresive enough with its anti iphone/att ads, from here,  if u still didnt manage to cath it yourself .... 

http://blogs.forbes.com/marcbabej/2011/04/10/why-is-t-mobile-still-running-an-anti-att-iphone-ad/

And after that i bumped into this one:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...y-not-prompt-divestment-chart-of-the-day.html


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

sometimes i wonder if iphone is just another victim in this curse that att seems to be a lot about. although apple "*****es" a lot, its their way, take it or leave it. you can't truly blame them, cuz for what they stand for their good at it, and innovation came from them more than a couple of times...it's just that people need to understand, that some of us are starting to be more and more and more interested in android openness, potential, variety. 
cuz sometimes im mean about iphone, but i dont really mean to be as much as i am, and it kind of makes me feel bad...so yeah!

and here comes your part att:

you can't make me want that which i don't see as something that could feed my needs, att! you gotta pay attention more to what i want, as a consumer,  from your service, and get with the program. we're not just bearly experiencing technology, you know! in the last 50 or so years it's been an explosion of it, that allowed us to be who we are, as a society today     ( which, at times, cuz of improperly balanced decision making...again, check previous admin of us, and other improoerly balanced decision making worldwide, in the not so distant to ancient history... proved to be,well, unfairly illogical ). so...what we gonna do know,  huh? what's all of this all about? honestly? some stupid piece of paper that you get to leave behind when it's the time to go three feet underground?  

i cant stress enough ....  ILLOGICAL!!!!!!.....


----------



## Morsolo (Apr 11, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> it's a vey good example, what you trying to do,  for some carriers here in the US  to follow. hopefully they didn't forsake themselves to such a point as to forget to learn...
> 
> question: so what's your take on this, objectively,  taking all aspects in consideration?
> 
> of course, if u able to answer such question, with your job and such.

Click to collapse



Thanks Dani 

I actually did make a post on the issue a couple pages back, I'll quote it for you:


Morsolo said:


> C'mon guys,
> 
> There are moral and technical issues here. Firstly, well, at the end of the day, when you signed that contract, you agreed to whatever terms were included. If those terms were _not_ listed on the contract; and you disagree with them, then you can dispute the contract, get it revoked and go to another Telco.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, as I've said, I can only really make statements based on my knowledge of telecommunications. Considering the issue at hand is in America, I only have a limited knowledge of the laws and regulations over there.


----------



## bottoi3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Forum very interesting


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

you're right...


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

true, morsolo...for some reason it must of slip my mind, i knew that one was there. ..


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

more in the news: 

http://www.wirelessweek.com/News/2011/04/Sunny-Side-ATT-T-Mobile-Deal-Business/ 

http://www.mobiledia.com/news/86603.html 

http://zoknowsgaming.com/2011/04/11/atttmobile-deal-affecting-consumers-verizons-discontinuation-yea...

ANDROID = innovation for all


----------



## quicksite (Apr 11, 2011)

Step666 said:


> What's bothering me is more that we're going round in circles here.
> 
> Nothing I'm saying has changed at all and nothing you're responding with addresses anything I've said.

Click to collapse



Then why don't you let it go, please. 

Since you're not vested in the matter, and have made your core observation multiple times re contractual obligations, please just let it go. Of course you have the right to keep contributing to these threads, but is there a real point way past the point you made those primary points? Defense of logic or nailing some hole in argumentation seems pointless here.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 12, 2011)

more in the news:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...h-james-cicconi/2011/04/11/AFhzCTQD_blog.html

http://www.supplychaindigital.com/b...erger-deal-means-nothing-without-apple-iphone

http://blogs.itbusiness.ca/2011/04/lessons-for-canadian-mobile-market-from-the-attt-mobile-deal/

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...tioned-by-fcc-official-over-price-impact.html


----------



## omegafiler (Apr 12, 2011)

dani26286 said:


> you're welcomed! ...for what though?

Click to collapse



For being awesome! And probably trying to get to 10 posts, like me.


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 13, 2011)

thx.................................


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 13, 2011)

http://forums.t-mobile.com/t5/T-Mob.../highlight/false/page/169?device-view=desktop


----------



## dani26286 (Apr 13, 2011)

On topic:

http://m.cnbc.com/us_news/42557925/1?refresh=true

http://www.informationweek.com/news/mobility/3G/229401444?nomobile=1


----------



## quicksite (Apr 13, 2011)

*Sometimes seeing marketing-speak "in-print" makes it so much more vivid*

Take for instance AT&T's leading B***-Sh***er:

Read how adept he is at the teflon spin and slide -- partially addressing each question but leaving the core of the question, of course, unaddressed so he can press his more favorable talking point.






_( Continue for the *actual INTERVIEW*... such B.S. >>> *here* )_

And of course in the short-format of today's "interviews", no one challenges -- that's the only way they get the interview in the first place. If they're known to challenge or probe more deeply, boss-man is "out to lunch" and unavailable for interviews, as the secretary might say:



> _"... for the foreseeable future..."_

Click to collapse



as in, never going to happen. So, we peons take what we can get, as dished up by corporate media in the USA, just skimming at the top. Sure, they'll ASK a tough question, but when the answer doesn;t come, the followup isn't there to say



> _
> "But you didn't answer my question about data plans, where the real plan difference are, and where it matters now more and more, AND where AT&T is competitivey way restrictive in capping data, requiring higher rates vs T-mobile -- so what about that Mr AT&T, address that more clearly for the next 3 years, what's your promise to customers right now?"_

Click to collapse



So, as always, the oily execs love to _*"get out in front of the story" *_(as the media people like to call it) and "frame it" so that they position the story with THEIR NARRATIVE -- in this case 



> _"THERE's PLENTY OF COMPETITION"_

Click to collapse



.... and that is the magic potion answer that is supposed to win the day with the FCC approval of this horizontal merger.

*Related Story: AT&T’s Purchase of T-Mobile Questioned on Prices by FCC Official*


Let's hope Obama's wimpy governing style doesn't give AT&T their dog biscuit just like he's given every other GIANT like GE and Bank of America their Corporate Welfare, while he looks so pained talking to the American people about their lost factory jobs in Detroit. Just a Republican in sheep's clothing, in bed with all the corporatists.


----------



## AnyMal (Apr 13, 2011)

I really can not fathom FCC and JD approving the merger leaving us with only three major carriers in US.  I am not counting in MVNO's since they depend on the Big Three to operate.


----------



## heygrl (Apr 13, 2011)

One thread for all carrier related stuff is a joke. I mean the Motorola FLIPOUT has a subforum and we can't even get one to cover the most popular carriers on the forum.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a heads up guys, Sprint people can now bill Market purchases to their phone bills:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/13/android-adds-carrier-billion-option-for-sprint-users-just-in-ti/


----------



## chaochao_0627 (Apr 15, 2011)

my place get for 20% balabala


----------



## JellyBeans8899 (Apr 20, 2011)

XDA should make seperate carrier forums


----------



## Black6spdZ (Apr 22, 2011)

JellyBeans8899 said:


> XDA should make seperate carrier forums

Click to collapse



I've been asking for this ever since they deemed it necessary to hijack our original threads and smash it all together.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

It used to be that way. I was posting stuff about Simple Mobile then one day that thread was gone. Now I have to weed through all this junk just to find info I need.

Sent from my MB525 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Lizzy345 (Apr 22, 2011)

MFisher13 said:


> Found this discount for AT&T and thought I'd share it with you all.
> 
> You get 10% off your monthly bill
> Waived Activation Fee (on weekends only)
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the deal with this? Is it still valid?


----------



## hakstarr (Jul 1, 2011)

*this sucks*

i have to agree with you


----------



## heygrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Still no separate carrier forums. Even Crackberry.com has it.

It's really sad that we have to be relagated to 1 entire thread. 

Is NO ONE listening? Who do you have to contact about gauging interest to add another forum? Flopped phones like the Motorola Flipout have forums that are completely stagnant but we still don't have a place to discuss carrier related issues/news!!!!!!


----------



## quicksite (Jul 2, 2011)

heygrl said:


> Is NO ONE listening?

Click to collapse



.


That would be correct.

No one is listening.

Users' wishes were long ago steamrolled over.


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Jul 2, 2011)

I say we make our own. We should just create a new thread for each carrier labeled "T-Mobile thread", "Sprint thread", and so on.  I can do it a little later today.  At least it will separate the carriers out, so the discussions aren't jumbled all together. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Jul 3, 2011)

bobbyphoenix said:


> I say we make our own. We should just create a new thread for each carrier labeled "T-Mobile thread", "Sprint thread", and so on.  I can do it a little later today.  At least it will separate the carriers out, so the discussions aren't jumbled all together.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



OK so since I posted the suggestion hours ago, and nobody said that's not allowed, I went ahead and started a thread for each of the main US (well not really just US as they are around the world too, but just the main ones that came to mind) carriers for now.  T-Mobile, Sprint, Verizon, and AT&T.  If it takes off, and people like the idea, we can add more from around the globe including branches from the main carriers like Simple Mobile who rents from T-Mobile I believe.  I hope we can keep them, and if a mod is reading this, can you make them stickies if possible?


----------



## heygrl (Jul 5, 2011)

I just don't think it will work. Threads get buried and forgotten about easily here.


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Jul 6, 2011)

heygrl said:


> I just don't think it will work. Threads get buried and forgotten about easily here.

Click to collapse



Yep. That's what's happening. That's why I asked for them to be stickies from the mods. No stickies and one was already moved to another area. Great. It was worth a shot anyway. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------

